# Granny cant go 3 days



## granny hatchet

Hope Im doing this right, Looking for a spot for my peeps on BYC cause I just cant go a few days without talking. It would kill me.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

if you build it they will come


----------



## casportpony

Hi Granny!


----------



## twisted-acres

what a CROCK  now we all get to deal with advertising


----------



## wishing4wings

I'm here, but I'm skeered!   And they don't have the dancing bunny  but they do have happy cow!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Hi granny's peeps, Banti here.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

DwayneNLiz said:


> if you build it they will come


 Hi Liz, so are you gonna stick around here??


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Hi Liz, so are you gonna stick around here??


maybe since i can start at the beginning 

ROFL!!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

DwayneNLiz said:


> maybe since i can start at the beginning
> 
> ROFL!!!


Youse crazy, gal.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Youse crazy, gal.


no, but it is much easier to keep up if you start out from the get-go


----------



## Kiki

Good morning Granny Land!


----------



## Kiki

twisted-acres said:


> what a CROCK  now we all get to deal with advertising


----------



## Kiki

Don't worry Granny...
we aint gonna let you die.


----------



## granny hatchet

LOL Hi guys !!   Im not even sure how I found me !


----------



## Kiki

sit tight Granny...
they will come.
you already built it.

Gotta hit the streets..soccer game then bday party..
BBL


----------



## twisted-acres

or it could be a yak    a Royal   like  19, Janet or Maiah


----------



## twisted-acres

granny   love the "woman symbol"   for you aviator


----------



## AlleysChicks

Hi granny!


----------



## Yorkshire Coop

Hey everyone


----------



## AlleysChicks

Hi York


----------



## ChickenLady2014

I think I made it here, wow what a pain. Selecting the watch thread is the same as subscribing to grannys thread????


----------



## luvmypets

BYC conversion more like takeover lol. Just kidding welcome guys


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

luvmypets said:


> BYC conversion more like takeover lol. Just kidding welcome guys


Ha, yes, us chook people are taking over BYH.


----------



## granny hatchet

YUP, We are going to cause a stampede ! 
I am glad to see ya'll. I have no idea how this works.


----------



## ChickenLady2014

granny hatchet said:


> Hope Im doing this right, Looking for a spot for my peeps on BYC cause I just cant go a few days without talking. It would kill me.


We're getting here Hun, just a little tricky is all. Only took me 3 tries to get it right  Have to go to work now, but didn't want you to think I was lost.


----------



## ChickenLady2014

granny hatchet said:


> YUP, We are going to cause a stampede !
> I am glad to see ya'll. I have no idea how this works.


Me either, guess the old saying isn't true , you can teach an old dog new tricks lol. And the old dog I referring to is myself  Have a good day, the yard work is calling


----------



## ChickenLady2014

granny hatchet said:


> YUP, We are going to cause a stampede !
> I am glad to see ya'll. I have no idea how this works.


YeeHaw!!!!!!


----------



## TAH

Welcome, everyone!!! 

I am Tastyacres on BYC so some of you might recognize me!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

twisted-acres said:


> granny   love the "woman symbol"   for you aviator


that is assigned when you set up your profile and choose your gender


Yorkshire Coop said:


> Hey everyone


 Hi!! some poeople are having difficulty getting on like @Akrnaf2 and @Duluthralphie

@Latestarter can you help them?? thanks!!!



ChickenLady2014 said:


> I think I made it here, wow what a pain. Selecting the watch thread is the same as subscribing to grannys thread????


yes, i believe so



luvmypets said:


> BYC conversion more like takeover lol. Just kidding welcome guys


ROFL!!!


Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Ha, yes, us chook people are taking over BYH.


  pretty much!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TAH said:


> Welcome, everyone!!!
> 
> I am Tastyacres on BYC so some of you might recognize me!


You're the one in AK with the nice photography, yes?


----------



## TAH

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> You're the one in AK with the nice photography, yes?


Yes!! 

And you are? (I am not placing a name)


----------



## TAH




----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TAH said:


> Yes!!
> 
> And you are? (I am not placing a name)



BantyChooks. I posted on your photography thread.


----------



## Duluthralphie

I made it!!!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duluthralphie said:


> I made it!!!!


Hurrah! So the mods let you out of your cage?


----------



## TAH

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> BantyChooks. I posted on your photography thread.


Okay, I remember you now!


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said: ↑
granny love the "woman symbol" for you aviator
that is assigned when you set up your profile and choose your gender

Which begs the question, Why is yours a question mark Twist ?  
 dont you know ?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

granny hatchet said:


> twisted-acres said: ↑
> granny love the "woman symbol" for you aviator
> that is assigned when you set up your profile and choose your gender
> 
> Which begs the question, Why is yours a question mark Twist ?
> dont you know ?



Granny!! Bwhahaha


----------



## granny hatchet

guess what !   You can say ass on here.   Hmm.. wonder if,

***** **** ******  nope , guess not.


----------



## luvmypets

Since there is a bunch of bird folk here what dosage of pennicillin would you use for a hen


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> twisted-acres said: ↑
> granny love the "woman symbol" for you aviator
> that is assigned when you set up your profile and choose your gender
> 
> Which begs the question, Why is yours a question mark Twist ?
> dont you know ?



 Granny!


----------



## Duluthralphie

What are you treating the hen for?


----------



## luvmypets

Duluthralphie said:


> What are you treating the hen for?


She got attacked by something, still working out what. Her entire shoulder was exposed but I stitched her up.


----------



## Duluthralphie

I am not sure I am going to like this....I am not really a person of changes...


----------



## Duluthralphie

Do you have Blu-kote?

I would use that and avoid the penicillin if you can.


----------



## Duluthralphie

I should add depending on how bad the breast was skinned or  how much of it makes a big difference, I normally just send them to the pot if the breast skin rips open too much..Of course an animal bite makes it a tad more difficult to do that.


----------



## TAH

Duluthralphie said:


> I am not sure I am going to like this....I am not really a person of changes...


I am sure you will after a bit!!


----------



## Duluthralphie

I dunno,,,,Us old people hate change,,,it's one of the reasons we only bathe 4 times a year...


----------



## LocoYokel

Duluthralphie said:


> I dunno,,,,Us old people hate change,,,it's one of the reasons we only bathe 4 times a year...




Welcome!


----------



## granny hatchet

sigh, I aint that old yet !  Take your nasty self to the shower.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duluthralphie said:


> I dunno,,,,Us old people hate change,,,it's one of the reasons we only bathe 4 times a year...


Four? You must be the epitome of cleanliness.


LocoYokel said:


> Welcome!


Are you LocalYokel from BYC???


----------



## DwayneNLiz

luvmypets said:


> She got attacked by something, still working out what. Her entire shoulder was exposed but I stitched her up.


did you flush it first? i wouldnt give any unless you see infection starting just make sure to provide a clean separate place for her and up her protein intake for awhile


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Are you LocalYokel from BYC???


this one's in ID not FL


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

DwayneNLiz said:


> this one's in ID not FL



Didn't see that. Guess not.

Wonder if he's on here?

JACK.... Come out come out where ever you izzzz, we miss you..


----------



## norseofcourse

54 messages in this thread in under 3 hours!  I'll just wave and say hi from Ohio now to save time


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

norseofcourse said:


> 54 messages in this thread in under 3 hours!  I'll just wave and say hi from Ohio now to save time



You should see what it's like when they get chatty. Crazy bunch, they is.


----------



## DANNACHIC

granny hatchet said:


> Hope Im doing this right, Looking for a spot for my peeps on BYC cause I just cant go a few days without talking. It would kill me.


I FINALLY GOT HERE..WAS GETTING WORRIED..


----------



## granny hatchet

ya Danna !  Wht took ya ??


----------



## Yorkshire Coop

norseofcourse said:


> 54 messages in this thread in under 3 hours!  I'll just wave and say hi from Ohio now to save time



I can't keep up, this is just the tip of the iceberg and not a full 24 hours


----------



## TwoCrows

HOLY CROW....this thread was started today and it already has 6...count'em 6 pages??!!! 

OH and Hi Granny!!!!


----------



## granny hatchet

Yorkshire Coop said:


> I can't keep up, this is just the tip of the iceberg and not a full 24 hours


----------



## granny hatchet

TwoCrows said:


> HOLY CROW....this thread was started today and it already has 6...count'em 6 pages??!!!
> 
> OH and Hi Granny!!!!


Hi sis !!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Yorkshire Coop said:


> I can't keep up, this is just the tip of the iceberg and not a full 24 hours





TwoCrows said:


> HOLY CROW....this thread was started today and it already has 6...count'em 6 pages??!!!
> 
> OH and Hi Granny!!!!



and you two arent mods here so you can play with us commoners more!


----------



## TwoCrows

Hehehehe....I can be a BAD girl over here.


----------



## granny hatchet

TwoCrows said:


> Hehehehe....I can be a BAD girl over here.


You can over there if you dont get caught


----------



## granny hatchet

DwayneNLiz said:


> and you two arent mods here so you can play with us commoners more!


How the heck did you end up with so many trophy points already ?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

granny hatchet said:


> How the heck did you end up with so many trophy points already ?


i have no idea 

having an avatar, giving likes, receiving likes, and blabbing
oh and my 1 week anniv


----------



## TwoCrows

These trophy points are confusing..they add up as you post, when you are here for a year, ect...I really am not sure.

As for my misbehaving....I don't have to look over my shoulder over here.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

@granny hatchet 

https://www.backyardherds.com/help/trophies


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TwoCrows said:


> Hehehehe....I can be a BAD girl over here.


Oh, goody. Does BYH have infractions too or can I say whatever I want??


----------



## TwoCrows

Beats me! But you will find out if you do bad things.


----------



## Yorkshire Coop

DwayneNLiz said:


> and you two arent mods here so you can play with us commoners more!







TwoCrows said:


> Hehehehe....I can be a BAD girl over here.



 Leyla! 



granny hatchet said:


> You can over there if you dont get caught


----------



## TwoCrows

There's Kim!!!!!


----------



## Yorkshire Coop

Yes I'm here, popping between both sites and totally confusing myself. It doesn't take a lot these days


----------



## TwoCrows

Wait...where are we?? Oh no, I'm gonna have a panic attack!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TwoCrows said:


> Beats me! But you will find out if you do bad things.



And you know this how??


----------



## DwayneNLiz

good thing this site looks nothing like BYC, for now


----------



## TwoCrows

Judging from all the post policing we do over on BYC, I don't think you can push your luck over here either!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TwoCrows said:


> Judging from all the post policing we do over on BYC, I don't think you can push your luck over here either!



Aww, no fair, behaving isn't fun... Mumble grumble.

Wait, I shouldn't be saying that to a BYC mod, should I? 

Chooks is getting nervous now... She is afraid she should have pled the fifth long ago.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Aww, no fair, behaving isn't fun... Mumble grumble.
> 
> Wait, I shouldn't be saying that to a BYC mod, should I?
> 
> Chooks is getting nervous now... She is afraid she should have pled the fifth long ago.


plead the fifth? i am pretty sure you drank that fifth


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

DwayneNLiz said:


> plead the fifth? i am pretty sure you drank that fifth


So that's where it went. Ah, well, I'll just cowboy up and serve the detention time I am sure is waiting for me back at BYC by now.


----------



## TwoCrows

What is said here on BYH, STAYS on BYH. 

So THAT's where that 5th went!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TwoCrows said:


> What is said here on BYH, STAYS on BYH.
> 
> So THAT's where that 5th went!


 Goody, goody. Now I can talk with you & Kim without bowing 

Um, yeah. I had a moment of weakness and downed it.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Just saw this. Many others came from BYC, like me.


----------



## Kiki

Where is Camp?
and Jane?
H20


----------



## Kiki

Bubbles...you catch dinner yet?


----------



## granny hatchet

hey yall, I just volunteered to be a mod here for all you rowdy peeps .  hahaa never mind, I cant even type it with a straight face.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Kiki said:


> Bubbles...you catch dinner yet?


Ayup. Bull moose. A bit small, though, only one tonne.


----------



## granny hatchet

nothing here showing whos on ?


----------



## Kiki

Hilarious Granny.
Skin it up...member save that hide for the walk way. 

We ...I mean Granny..is gonna scare these nice herders.  
Just wait til the get to reading a night time conversation from the Granny land peeps

O boy...Nifty might regret sending us over here


----------



## Kiki

Good..we can practice being undercover


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Kiki said:


> Hilarious Granny.
> Skin it up...member save that hide for the walk way.
> 
> We ...I mean Granny..is gonna scare these nice herders.
> Just wait til the get to reading a night time conversation from the Granny land peeps
> 
> O boy...Nifty might regret sending us over here


I've been saving every one. Almost enough to have a covered bridge from my place here in Iceland to your place in Hades.


----------



## casportpony

TwoCrows said:


> Hehehehe....I can be a BAD girl over here.


I wanna see your naughty side!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

casportpony said:


> I wanna see your naughty side!



According to what I've read, Miz Leyla actually has more detention points than me. Whoda thunkit, eh?


----------



## TwoCrows




----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

BWHAHAHAH!
I guess that is a "naughty side"..


----------



## Kiki

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I've been saving every one. Almost enough to have a covered bridge from my place here in Iceland to your place in Hades.


Hahaha


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Kiki said:


> Hahaha


Oops, I meant your place in Texas. Same difference, right?


----------



## granny hatchet

Layla, she knows not what she asks .


----------



## TwoCrows




----------



## granny hatchet

And I have to "refresh "  for every new post. Thats a pain in the ass.


----------



## casportpony

granny hatchet said:


> And I have to "refresh "  for every new post. Thats a pain in the ass.


At least you can say ass, lol.


----------



## Pastor Dave

casportpony said:


> At least you can say ass, lol.


That is one of our forum categories.
Somewhere in here between goats and alpacas I think.

Oh, I forgot to welcome all you BYC'ers!


----------



## Kiki

ass!

Granny said ASS!

Hey MODS....LOL


----------



## Kiki

granny hatchet said:


> And I have to "refresh "  for every new post. Thats a pain in the ass.


It's just one click Granny...
Think of it as exercise...moving your hand/arm one extra time.
This site with help you to get into better shape!

Win Win!


----------



## Kiki




----------



## granny hatchet

Pastor Dave said:


> That is one of our forum categories.
> Somewhere in here between goats and alpacas I think.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to welcome all you BYC'ers!


OH Great ! Now that I can say it I have a pastor giving me  guilt.   LOL


----------



## Kiki

I peed Granny!  
LOL


----------



## granny hatchet

Kiki said:


> It's just one click Granny...
> Think of it as exercise...moving your hand/arm one extra time.
> This site with help you to get into better shape!
> 
> Win Win!


I dont like it Kiki, Im going home.


----------



## Kiki

I bet Pastor Dave is Twist's other BFF.


----------



## Kiki

It's not like what we are used to but home is going to be more like this site  soon.

We are gonna have to learn it one way or the other...
I think


----------



## TwoCrows

granny hatchet said:


> I dont like it Kiki, Im going home.


----------



## Sourland

Me too, Granny.


----------



## LocoYokel

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Are you LocalYokel from BYC???


I do belong to BYC as LocoYokel but have never posted there... I just lurk.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

LocoYokel said:


> I do belong to BYC as LocoYokel but have never posted there... I just lurk.


Not the same one I'm thinking of, I guess. Nice to meet you though!


----------



## Dozclan12

You guys are cracking me up!!!!   I saw someone's best side, folks are excited to be able to say an animals name.   
And oh my goodness, there are a few here that feel..or are...as old as me..maybe even older!   

Hey!  Cynthia12 here!    I've been a member for a while, just haven't posted in over a yr.      I decided to go ahead and post a photo on one of their contests though.  This thread will be easy once you get used to it.  I remember trying to figure out the new on on BYC.    
   I do wonder about the one question about being able to see who is on though.  I did notice in the home area..you can see who has posted lately in certain threads.   I'll go see if Granny's is up there yet..as an ..old..thread..umm..I mean late thread.


----------



## Dozclan12

Humm, seems you always have to click on the last page when you come on?  And, I do miss seeing who is on while I'm in a thread.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Most of us here were like all you at a time. I actually love it this way, I do admit, BYH has a small crowd, so it works for us being this way.


----------



## Dozclan12

Ah ha..found something I like better here than BYC..the correction of spelling.  It's like on fb...just right click over the misspelled word, instead of going to the top to find them.


----------



## chicken4prez




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hi, I remember you. I think it was when I was amazing show girl that I first met you.


----------



## chicken4prez

Oh yeah? Hm.... was it on BYC?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah. So if you explore enough to find my journal, I last wrote about BYC.


----------



## chicken4prez

Ok! Is your username the same?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Not from BYC.


----------



## chicken4prez

Oh! I think I remember you now! Your BYC username just hit me.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hey BYC, it's me, Poka Doodle, and about ten other people.
> Yes, I'm admitting I had multiple accounts.
> For near two years I've been here (BYH) and avoided talking much about BYC, except around @LukeMeister . But now that's going to change, sorta. Since I was young, when we lost my grandpa, I've had depression on and off. I never really realized it until a couple years ago. Depression flares caused me to do things most wouldn't, and eventually needing to leave my first BYC account, jgoldy2. Then that summer I got another account, but my email wouldn't accept it. So then after a couple weeks I got another account under a new email. That email crashed and caused my emails to get sent back and eventually ban my account Poka Doodle. Finally I set up one last account, amazingshowgirl and messed with it this fall, until eventually realising I didn't have enough time for it, and should work on school instead.
> So anyways, that's my BYC story. Depression is never good when not managed and under control. And for those that have it, few care to speak of it, even though they don't always know what keeps them going. So minor issues may be nothing to them. And I'm just saying this for those of us here who have it, and continue to make it through the hard days, thanks to our amazing friends.


This is why, but you should go to the thread to read it.


----------



## chicken4prez

I'm so sorry for your loss! I know a few people having the same problems are you are having right now. I'll be praying for you!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thanks. I know others who have gone through worse, but still stay happy, so I think of them to motivate me.


----------



## chicken4prez

Poka_Doodle said:


> Thanks. I know others who have gone through worse, but still stay happy, so I think of them to motivate me.


----------



## Kiki

Good morning Granny Land.

Get over here and practice Granny....!


----------



## sunflour

Hello, Ok I joined.  Hope I don't get kicked out for the Chicken Avatar .


----------



## Kiki

sunflour said:


> Hello, Ok I joined.  Hope I don't get kicked out for the Chicken Avatar .


Welcome to Granny's.
Hopefully she shows her face over here today.


----------



## chicken4prez

sunflour said:


> Hello, Ok I joined.  Hope I don't get kicked out for the Chicken Avatar .


*high five*


----------



## sunflour

I admit I didn't read thru the thread....so glad to see other chicken related avatars 



Kiki said:


> Welcome to Granny's.
> Hopefully she shows her face over here today.





chicken4prez said:


> *high five*


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Some of us BYH normals have chicken avatars often. Including myself...


----------



## Sourland

Poka_Doodle said:


> Some of us BYH normals have chicken avatars often. Including myself...



If you are 'normal', you might want to stay away from the chicken folk.


----------



## Chicken Girl

Need to find a place of refuge before BYC is no longer accessible! I think this is the place!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sourland said:


> If you are 'normal', you might want to stay away from the chicken folk.


Yeah, I might, but plenty are long lost friends.


----------



## chicken4prez

sunflour said:


> I admit I didn't read thru the thread....so glad to see other chicken related avatars


----------



## Pastor Dave

Kiki said:


> I bet Pastor Dave is Twist's other BFF.



I don't know Twist or if being BFF's is a good thing or not. If that is a slam, I forgive you.  I have a sense of humor that takes most folks a bit to get used to. I only know one mod on here and that's Latestarter. There's not really much need for a mod on here to intervene for anything.

I wasn't even giving grief to @granny hatchet the other day. Just joking and saying we have so many forum categories, there's probably one for asses.

It's almost like taking two neighboring towns and puting everyone from one into the other. Some already know folks on here or over there, but it is going to take a while for everybody to get comfortable and used to everyone's quirks.   We (actually I) have our fair share.

Again, welcome to the BYC'ers! We have fun folks here that are knowledgeable abt their critters and have fun sharing their experiences.


----------



## granny hatchet

Pastor Dave said:


> I don't know Twist or if being BFF's is a good thing or not. If that is a slam, I forgive you.  I have a sense of humor that takes most folks a bit to get used to. I only know one mod on here and that's Latestarter. There's not really much need for a mod on here to intervene for anything.
> 
> I wasn't even giving grief to @granny hatchet the other day. Just joking and saying we have so many forum categories, there's probably one for asses.
> 
> It's almost like taking two neighboring towns and puting everyone from one into the other. Some already know folks on here or over there, but it is going to take a while for everybody to get comfortable and used to everyone's quirks.   We (actually I) have our fair share.
> 
> Again, welcome to the BYC'ers! We have fun folks here that are knowledgeable abt their critters and have fun sharing their experiences.


Not a slam , not even close. Twisted Acres is one of the best men I know.  I knew you were playing, its all good.


----------



## Kiki

Pastor Dave said:


> I don't know Twist or if being BFF's is a good thing or not. If that is a slam, I forgive you.  I have a sense of humor that takes most folks a bit to get used to. I only know one mod on here and that's Latestarter. There's not really much need for a mod on here to intervene for anything.
> 
> I wasn't even giving grief to @granny hatchet the other day. Just joking and saying we have so many forum categories, there's probably one for asses.
> 
> It's almost like taking two neighboring towns and puting everyone from one into the other. Some already know folks on here or over there, but it is going to take a while for everybody to get comfortable and used to everyone's quirks.   We (actually I) have our fair share.
> 
> Again, welcome to the BYC'ers! We have fun folks here that are knowledgeable abt their critters and have fun sharing their experiences.


Bator....we ALL kid around...goof off...joke..   ( eta: I did not type Bator...I typed Pastor..but I can not change it..it's pretty funny.)
It's required!
lol

Thanks for welcoming us to your neck of the woods.


----------



## Kiki

Twist is an awesome human being...well I think he is human.
We all just love him.
I was just making a joke.

It's all good!(I pray)


----------



## twisted-acres

nope I know, I just refuse to be catorgized.


----------



## twisted-acres

HOLY  yak patties   had over 100 posts to catch up here and almost that many on BYC  

JUST LOVE the poop brown this site has,


----------



## sunflour

Sourland said:


> If you are 'normal', you might want to stay away from the chicken folk.



Sounds like I found the right coop


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> nope I know, I just refuse to be catorgized.


LOL I am well aware of which way you point


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Kiki said:


> Twist is an awesome human being...well I think he is human.
> We all just love him.
> I was just making a joke.
> 
> It's all good!(I pray)


Oh, I dunno, I'm pretty sure he's an Eeyore some days


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Hey Kiki... 

How's life in the BBQ cooker of the South?


----------



## cjpets

Found you. I made it. Had two kittens in house and two in carrier on porch went to bring them in house and carrier was open. Found the kittens behind flower pot on porch and theatre were 3 not 2. I managed to get bitten getting them back in carrier but at least raccoon did not get them. Raccoon was by porch think it probably opened carrier. All in house now my house cat is not happy


----------



## granny hatchet

cjpets said:


> Found you. I made it. Had two kittens in house and two in carrier on porch went to bring them in house and carrier was open. Found the kittens behind flower pot on porch and theatre were 3 not 2. I managed to get bitten getting them back in carrier but at least raccoon did not get them. Raccoon was by porch think it probably opened carrier. All in house now my house cat is not happy


5 kittys ! oh my, you got a lot of taming to do.


----------



## granny hatchet

Im glad peeps are finding each other. I hope no one gets lost !


----------



## Dozclan12




----------



## AlleysChicks

When does the "view only" start on BYC?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

AlleysChicks said:


> When does the "view only" start on BYC?


Tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kiki

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Hey Kiki...
> 
> How's life in the BBQ cooker of the South?


awesome...
I haven't had a heat stoke yet.

Been busy doing a lot of end of the school yr things/events with the midgets.
and gardening


----------



## Kiki

AlleysChicks said:


> When does the "view only" start on BYC?


what are you doing up that darn early?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Kiki said:


> awesome...
> I haven't had a heat stoke yet.
> 
> Been busy doing a lot of end of the school yr things/events with the midgets.
> and gardening


Key word there is "yet". Escape up here before it's too late.


----------



## AlleysChicks

Kiki said:


> what are you doing up that darn early?




I woke up @ 4:30ish to get ready for work lol  it got down to 34F last night so I had to bring the chicken water in. And I have 3 brooders in the garage. Takes time. BUT GUESS WHAT!? I get a 5 day weekend this week!


----------



## wishing4wings

Have been trying to figure out how to post a pic from a laptop. The picture icon wants a URL. I don't have those???    Is there another way.  Copy-paste didn't work either.  Do you need X amounts of posts before you can add a pic?  Would love to be able to figure something out for myself without having to ask poor hubs!


----------



## wishing4wings

Alley, I keep thinking you are Danna on here.  Your doggie reminds me of her byc avatar.  Not nice to confuse an old person!


----------



## AlleysChicks

wishing4wings said:


> Have been trying to figure out how to post a pic from a laptop. The picture icon wants a URL. I don't have those???    Is there another way.  Copy-paste didn't work either.  Do you need X amounts of posts before you can add a pic?  Would love to be able to figure something out for myself without having to ask poor hubs!




Does the same on mobile


----------



## AlleysChicks

wishing4wings said:


> Alley, I keep thinking you are Danna on here.  Your doggie reminds me of her byc avatar.  Not nice to confuse an old person!



Sorry! I thought it'd be funny since Kat is sticking her tongue out.


----------



## wishing4wings

AlleysChicks said:


> Sorry! I thought it'd be funny since Kat is sticking her tongue out.



Well certainly don't change it on my account!  It's a darling picture.


----------



## Kiki

AlleysChicks said:


> I woke up @ 4:30ish to get ready for work lol  it got down to 34F last night so I had to bring the chicken water in. And I have 3 brooders in the garage. Takes time. BUT GUESS WHAT!? I get a 5 day weekend this week!


And before you know it you will be able to stay asleep until the sun rises!  Summer time!


----------



## granny hatchet

Hi Kiki, wheres the coffee ?


----------



## Dozclan12

wishing4wings said:


> Have been trying to figure out how to post a pic from a laptop. The picture icon wants a URL. I don't have those???    Is there another way.  Copy-paste didn't work either.  Do you need X amounts of posts before you can add a pic?  Would love to be able to figure something out for myself without having to ask poor hubs!



Don't go to the picture icon, go below..see the..Upload a file?   It should take you to your photos saved.  At least it does on my computer.   Then, it will ask if you want thumbnail size, or full size.  Hope this helps!


----------



## AlleysChicks

wishing4wings said:


> Well certainly don't change it on my account!  It's a darling picture.



It was going to be temporary anyway lol 



Kiki said:


> And before you know it you will be able to stay asleep until the sun rises!  Summer time!



I am taking Thursday, Friday & Monday off I'm so excited to be able to sleep in until 8:30!


----------



## Kiki

granny hatchet said:


> Hi Kiki, wheres the coffee ?


in the pot!

I have a nasty headache that advil will not take away...all darn day..
I can't decide if it is alley induced...we spent the day in the yard yesterday...or pain from BYC..(just kidding)

We are suppose to be heading to a scout meeting tonight but we may not make it...I never really feel bad but this headache is one for the books.

Nothing I do will help it go away...
I'm sure all the reading I have been doing on this site hasn't helped it much, but I can't stop!
I've found so valuable info on here!  I'm really liking it here and the garden site.


----------



## wishing4wings

Dozclan12 said:


> Don't go to the picture icon, go below..see the..Upload a file?   It should take you to your photos saved.  At least it does on my computer.   Then, it will ask if you want thumbnail size, or full size.  Hope this helps!



Hmmm...  didn't work that way for me.  Maybe my photos saved are in the wrong format of something.  Thanks though!  I will try again later.


----------



## AlleysChicks

Kiki said:


> in the pot!
> 
> I have a nasty headache that advil will not take away...all darn day..
> I can't decide if it is alley induced...we spent the day in the yard yesterday...or pain from BYC..(just kidding)
> 
> We are suppose to be heading to a scout meeting tonight but we may not make it...I never really feel bad but this headache is one for the books.
> 
> Nothing I do will help it go away...
> I'm sure all the reading I have been doing on this site hasn't helped it much, but I can't stop!
> I've found so valuable info on here!  I'm really liking it here and the garden site.



Alley induced


----------



## Dozclan12

Weird, can't see who is watching, or lurking, or just leaving their computers for a snack.


----------



## Dozclan12

I haven't gotten one of these yet..anyone?


----------



## twisted-acres

well that seems to be easier    until I forget how.

Eeyore  BUT  I am Porter Man


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Dozclan12 said:


> Weird, can't see who is watching, or lurking, or just leaving their computers for a snack.


Yeah, that's different from the norm. But hey, now I can lurk without getting called out anywhere...


----------



## CTKen

Dozclan12 said:


> Weird, can't see who is watching, or lurking, or just leaving their computers for a snack.


Not sure if the green tab on the top left hand corner of an avatar means someone is online, or on that specific thread


----------



## MikeLM

Hi Granny and all! 

Glad you all made it over.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Hello BYCers


----------



## MikeLM

CinnamonEli said:


> Hello BYCers


----------



## Kiki

twisted-acres said:


> View attachment 32403
> 
> well that seems to be easier    until I forget how.
> 
> Eeyore  BUT  I am Porter Man


see you really are a true BYHer   you have a herd of beasts!!


----------



## TwoCrows

Good morning everybody!   Well, I personally find it a bit sad today, saying good bye to the old BYC.

Granny, that video clip (saying goodbye to huddler) you left yesterday on the BYC Conversion Discussion thread on BYC was a real hoot!! Rob really loved it!!


----------



## Kiki

Good morning.
Don't worry too much Crow...
As long as the people stick around the site will be fine...we can all use it as an excuse...you know...We WILL HAVE to be online more now in order to learn all the new stuff.

It will get a ok soon.


----------



## sunflour

CTKen said:


> Not sure if the green tab on the top left hand corner of an avatar means someone is online, or on that specific thread



Thanks for pointing it out, I hadn't noticed.
If you place your cursor over the green tab it says "online".


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Cue Chopin's Funeral March....


----------



## TwoCrows

Kiki said:


> Good morning.
> Don't worry too much Crow...
> As long as the people stick around the site will be fine...we can all use it as an excuse...you know...We WILL HAVE to be online more now in order to learn all the new stuff.
> 
> It will get a ok soon.



Absolutely true! LOL  We NEED to be on line!! 

On top of learning this new system, I have to learn the new format for Moderating. Huddler's software was AWFUL to learn at first. So I pray this system has easy Moderation software to learn!


----------



## Kiki

you will do just fine. I just know it.


----------



## CTKen

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Cue Chopin's Funeral March....


Yep. 58 minutes and counting...


----------



## CTKen

TwoCrows said:


> Absolutely true! LOL  We NEED to be on line!!
> 
> On top of learning this new system, I have to learn the new format for Moderating. Huddler's software was AWFUL to learn at first. So I pray this system has easy Moderation software to learn!


Does that mean we can be a bit cheeky for a couple of days and not get put on the naughty step?


----------



## sunflour

CTKen said:


> Does that mean we can be a bit cheeky for a couple of days and not get put on the naughty step?



That depends, they have the same rules we are used to :  keep it PG13 or younger, little eyes are always curious.

And they also ban Monkeys


----------



## CTKen

sunflour said:


> That depends, they have the same rules we are used to :  keep it PG13 or younger, little eyes are always curious.
> 
> And they also ban Monkeys


 Ouch! that was a tad below the belt, SF!


----------



## Sourland

CTKen said:


> Does that mean we can be a bit cheeky for a couple of days and not get put on the naughty step?



Wonder if a 'BAN' here carries over to BYC ?  Not that I am counting on receiving one, but some of my friends ??????


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Are any other BYH people getting really confuzzled with the mix of BYH and BYC people?


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> Wonder if a 'BAN' here carries over to BYC ?  Not that I am counting on receiving one, but some of my friends ??????


Guess we'll find out in good time


----------



## Sourland

CTKen said:


> Guess we'll find out in good time



Very likely.  I wanted to start a chum line trolling the title of Granny's thread, but discretion is the better part of valor.


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> Very likely.  I wanted to start a chum line trolling the title of Granny's thread, but discretion is the better part of valor.


----------



## ChickenLady2014

TwoCrows said:


> HOLY CROW....this thread was started today and it already has 6...count'em 6 pages??!!!
> 
> OH and Hi Granny!!!!


Oh my goodness there are 20+ pages now.


----------



## Sourland

ChickenLady2014 said:


> Oh my goodness there are 20+ pages now.



My gut says, "You ain't seen nothin' yet."  Just wait until BYC shuts down.  The Granny addicts will arrive en masse .  (or is that mess ?)


----------



## ChickenLady2014

Sourland said:


> My gut says, "You ain't seen nothin' yet."  Just wait until BYC shuts down.  The Granny addicts will arrive en masse .  (or is that mess ?)


I hear ya, poor BYH is going to be overrun with granny folk. They will probably show us the first available bus stop


----------



## ChickenLady2014

CTKen said:


>


----------



## Sourland

ChickenLady2014 said:


> I hear ya, poor BYH is going to be overrun with granny folk. They will probably show us the first available bus stop



They'll most likely be begging Nifty to speed up the transfer process.


----------



## ChickenLady2014

I don't have time to do any reading yet today. Sun is shining & I need to get myself motivated & get some work done outside. Afternoon Granny land ~ Pam I hope Tom will cooperate with you today and go to the doctor. Ttfn


----------



## ChickenLady2014

Sourland said:


> They'll most likely be begging Nifty to speed up the transfer process.


I bet, they have no clue what just got dumped on them lol


----------



## TwoCrows

CTKen said:


> Does that mean we can be a bit cheeky for a couple of days and not get put on the naughty step?




LOL... I am not a mod on this site, and I hate it when folks clear the room where I come in so PLEASE be yourselves!!


----------



## CTKen

TwoCrows said:


> LOL... I am not a mod on this site, and I hate it when folks clear the room where I come in so PLEASE be yourselves!!


 As always


----------



## Sourland

TwoCrows said:


> LOL... I am not a mod on this site, and I hate it when folks clear the room where I come in so PLEASE be yourselves!!



Too old to change.


----------



## TwoCrows

ChickenLady2014 said:


> I bet, they have no clue what just got dumped on them lol



I have a feeling this transition is going to take a lot longer than expected.


----------



## TwoCrows

Sourland said:


> Too old to change.



Please don't change Sour, we love you just the way you are!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sourland said:


> My gut says, "You ain't seen nothin' yet."  Just wait until BYC shuts down.  The Granny addicts will arrive en masse .  (or is that mess ?)


Oh yay... my greeting skills have decreased severely already, sorry folks. It's just a lot...


----------



## Baymule

Are y'all feeling better since y'all can talk to each other, learn the new forum and spend time getting to know us _wonderful _BYH'ers?  I can only imagine the loneliness of having NOBODY to talk to for _days! _


----------



## CTKen

TwoCrows said:


> LOL... I am not a mod on this site, and I hate it when folks clear the room where I come in so PLEASE be yourselves!!


 Actually, I was thinking more of the first couple of days when the new BYC starts up, but my angelic nature renders the question void, now i come to think of it


----------



## H2oratt

Hi, I made it


----------



## wishing4wings

Hi h2o!  BYC has closed shop for now.  We will take refuge here at BYH.  Granny's hotel room!


----------



## AlleysChicks

I was just on BYC reading the incubation forum and Poof! I was kicked out after 2 pages. BYC is updating. Thought it was supposed to start this morning?


----------



## AlleysChicks

wishing4wings said:


> Hi h2o!  BYC has closed shop for now.  We will take refuge here at BYH.  Granny's hotel room!



Where's the mini fridge? I think I seen camping put some Dr. Pepper in there!


----------



## kdogg331

9am PST yes but 12PM EST, 11am central


----------



## wishing4wings

Alley, 9:15am here.  Still morning in our part of the world!

And can anyone explain the multiquote system here?  I haven't figured it out.


----------



## kdogg331

Hi


----------



## AlleysChicks

kdogg331 said:


> 9am PST yes but 12PM EST, 11am central




Oh dear ‍♀️


----------



## AlleysChicks

AlleysChicks said:


> Oh dear ‍♀️


Haha my emoji didn't take!


----------



## wishing4wings

Hello kdogg.  Are you a BYC refugee?


----------



## AlleysChicks

wishing4wings said:


> Alley, 9:15am here.  Still morning in our part of the world!
> 
> And can anyone explain the multiquote system here?  I haven't figured it out.



I need to move west. Then I might be a morning person  

I think you just hit quote on the original message then at the end when your ready to reply hit add quotes.


----------



## AlleysChicks

Well lunch break is over. Ttyl


----------



## granny hatchet

mornings, afternoon for me. LOL I am on my first cop.  Cup not cop, that was last week. Two crows, I aint never run from you . I love it when you visit my thread. 
Sour, So glad you can keep your ears warm ! That was bothering me. 
So glad to see my friends here this day.  Big hugs

All 3 chicks hatched last night ! One wasnt even pipped but I guess it didnt want to be left behind .. 

pouring rain, I will never get to mow.


----------



## kdogg331

AlleysChicks said:


> Oh dear ‍♀️





AlleysChicks said:


> Haha my emoji didn't take!



Haha its alright


----------



## kdogg331

wishing4wings said:


> Alley, 9:15am here.  Still morning in our part of the world!
> 
> And can anyone explain the multiquote system here?  I haven't figured it out.



You hit quote then at the end just hit insert quotes



wishing4wings said:


> Hello kdogg.  Are you a BYC refugee?



Yes I am! Although, I did technically join here in 2015 but I don't really visit here. I should visit more often. Everyone seems nice.



AlleysChicks said:


> I need to move west. Then I might be a morning person
> 
> I think you just hit quote on the original message then at the end when your ready to reply hit add quotes.



Yes exactly. 

And twocrows, I've loved talking to you in my bird watching thread.


----------



## wishing4wings

AlleysChicks said:


> I need to move west. Then I might be a morning person
> 
> I think you just hit quote on the original message then at the end when your ready to reply hit add quotes.



Thanks Alley!  Think I've finally got it!



granny hatchet said:


> mornings, afternoon for me. LOL I am on my first cop.  Cup not cop, that was last week. Two crows, I aint never run from you . I love it when you visit my thread.
> Sour, So glad you can keep your ears warm ! That was bothering me.
> So glad to see my friends here this day.  Big hugs
> 
> All 3 chicks hatched last night ! One wasnt even pipped but I guess it didnt want to be left behind ..
> 
> pouring rain, I will never get to mow.



Morning Sis!    Congrats on more babies!  Radio said FB was down earlier...  you are going to need those customers. 
What would happen if you never mowed?  Would the grass eventually fall over flat?  Sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Thanks Alley!  Think I've finally got it!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Sis!    Congrats on more babies!  Radio said FB was down earlier...  you are going to need those customers.
> What would happen if you never mowed?  Would the grass eventually fall over flat?  Sounds like a good plan to me!


LOL The briers would take over then the locust trees.  I cant do that over the septic field  .  
Was it down ? No one response to my ad.


----------



## granny hatchet

My alert didnt show me there were more posts here


----------



## wishing4wings

kdogg331 said:


> You hit quote then at the end just hit insert quotes
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am! Although, I did technically join here in 2015 but I don't really visit here. I should visit more often. Everyone seems nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes exactly.
> 
> And twocrows, I've loved talking to you in my bird watching thread.



You have a bird watching thread?  on BYC?  oh, I missed it!  I bet Benny is on that.  I just watched a very angry crow try to kill a squirrel that got too close to it's nest.  Never seen a squirrel move so fast, and then it just hunkered down in the crook of a limb, didn't move at all...  straddled the limb and hung on for dear life!  Crow quit as soon as it quit running.


----------



## granny hatchet

Dont tell her what it is !  I will never see her again .. 

Where did you see that Wishing ? LOL


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> My alert didnt show me there were more posts here



Me too.  I was looking for it too and came here to try to figure out how to post pictures.  They must have posted while I was messing around and I didn't notice.  New post alerts do come up, but I haven't trained myself to look for them. 

Do squirrels ever invade people's attics?  My #1 has been hearing noises above and in the wall at night.  He says it sounds really big. That squirrel I was talking about may have been in the garage (door closed) because Scooter was inside and chased off something, next thing I heard is something scrambling around on the roof... squirrel!...  and then it launched itself into the big oak out front where the crow tried to get it. Wonder if it's been getting inside the house somehow.  Something is...  I'd rather deal with a crazy squirrel than rats.


----------



## melnjerm

Hi all! I went to read BYC a few minutes and it's down! Almost had a heart attack! So, here I am!


----------



## granny hatchet

Is there a way in for it ? Yes, they will set up home in there . Next think you know, you will be overrun with them. LOL 
And BTW, they are still a rat.


----------



## granny hatchet

melnjerm said:


> Hi all! I went to read BYC a few minutes and it's down! Almost had a heart attack! So, here I am!


welcome !  Nifty said we would still be able to read over there. HMM......


----------



## wishing4wings

There was a brown (of course) bar at the bottom (but above reply box) that said there was another post on this thread.  And every post on this page says it's new and I have 6 alerts even though I am here.    We'll get it figured out eventually.  Nifty says the format will be very BYCish.  

I love that it automatically saves the draft of your reply and editing is super simple.


----------



## wishing4wings

melnjerm said:


> Hi all! I went to read BYC a few minutes and it's down! Almost had a heart attack! So, here I am!



Welcome to granny's temporary hotel!   The site will be back up sometime today.  They are compressing all the files to send to the new server. Nifty wasn't sure how long it will take.  After that, BYC will be up for viewing, read only, until the new platform is launched and we can go home. 




granny hatchet said:


> Is there a way in for it ? Yes, they will set up home in there . Next think you know, you will be overrun with them. LOL
> And BTW, they are still a rat.



...  but not as smart as a rat, I hope.  Seen a lot of dead squirrels along the road this week...  never seen a rat!


----------



## granny hatchet

I dont see crap


----------



## Chicken Girl

Help is needed for BYC refugee (that's me)! I guess I should start getting  used to my temporary home......


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Welcome to granny's temporary hotel!   The site will be back up sometime today.  They are compressing all the files to send to the new server. Nifty wasn't sure how long it will take.  After that, BYC will be up for viewing, read only, until the new platform is launched and we can go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...  but not as smart as a rat, I hope.  Seen a lot of dead squirrels along the road this week...  never seen a rat!


squirrils are very clever. The ones you see by the road are of the male persuasion and mating season. LOL


----------



## granny hatchet

Chicken Girl said:


> Help is needed for BYC refugee (that's me)! I guess I should start getting  used to my temporary home......


We dont have to get used to it, just survive it. LOL


----------



## kdogg331

wishing4wings said:


> You have a bird watching thread?  on BYC?  oh, I missed it!  I bet Benny is on that.  I just watched a very angry crow try to kill a squirrel that got too close to it's nest.  Never seen a squirrel move so fast, and then it just hunkered down in the crook of a limb, didn't move at all...  straddled the limb and hung on for dear life!  Crow quit as soon as it quit running.



Yes I do!! I can't remember the exact name of my own thread  but it's just like bird watching thread or something like that and my username is the same. I'll post the link when BYC is up. You're very welcome to join!

LOL oh wow that sounds hilarious!



wishing4wings said:


> Me too.  I was looking for it too and came here to try to figure out how to post pictures.  They must have posted while I was messing around and I didn't notice.  New post alerts do come up, but I haven't trained myself to look for them.
> 
> Do squirrels ever invade people's attics?  My #1 has been hearing noises above and in the wall at night.  He says it sounds really big. That squirrel I was talking about may have been in the garage (door closed) because Scooter was inside and chased off something, next thing I heard is something scrambling around on the roof... squirrel!...  and then it launched itself into the big oak out front where the crow tried to get it. Wonder if it's been getting inside the house somehow.  Something is...  I'd rather deal with a crazy squirrel than rats.



Yes they do!!



And he said it would be down an hour or more while they compress everything cause they can't do it when it's live but then it will be back up as read only for a few days.


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> squirrils are very clever. The ones you see by the road are of the male persuasion and mating season. LOL



Or they're trying to do the deed on the phone lines, because that's where they are falling from!  I guess they are pretty smart...  or Scooter is NOT.  It has been his heart's desire to catch one of those buggers.  Been trying for 4 yrs... no luck yet.  He figured out they run when he barks, but he can't seem to help himself! Dopey dog.


----------



## granny hatchet

OK, I can see why your story confused me sis, You said crow, I read cow.   This site has got me already.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Or they're trying to do the deed on the phone lines, because that's where they are falling from!  I guess they are pretty smart...  or Scooter is NOT.  It has been his heart's desire to catch one of those buggers.  Been trying for 4 yrs... no luck yet.  He figured out they run when he barks, but he can't seem to help himself! Dopey dog.


Didnt they trim trees ? And is it mating season ? Maybe they had littles.  I got a squirril story . LOL


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> I dont see crap


I think it comes up if someone posts while you are typing a reply.  Otherwise, I haven't noticed.  Yup. Just now the brown bar appeared. I will click "View them?"   And it was your cow post!  Drink more coffee!!!  Another bar...   they trimmed the trees along the side of the property away from the house.  We have a big oak right out front...  too close, really...   and the squirrel had to jump!  Some of the oak is over hanging, but none is touching, and just yesterday, hubs cut back the cherry tree that was providing a vermin freeway to the roof!


----------



## granny hatchet

Living in Detroit and there was a squirril explosion . Called my mom to ask and she said it was because of mating season. I must of had 30 of them buggers in my little yard. Tom went out to chase them off but some didnt want to go. I was bent over my pond pulling weeds and Tom yelled Watch out !  One of them suckers traveled the fence and jumped on my back ! I CLEARED that pond in one leap. My heart going a million miles an hr. and I figured if they wanted the yard that bad they could have it. LOL  Next day, they were gone.


----------



## Yorkshire Coop

Mmmm... I'm not getting alerts for this thread 

I don't know what I've done or not done but it says I'm watching it


----------



## granny hatchet

If I tried that today I would drown.


----------



## granny hatchet

Yorkshire Coop said:


> Mmmm... I'm not getting alerts for this thread
> 
> I don't know what I've done or not done but it says I'm watching it


Me either , Morning , How are you ? How is the geese eggs ?


----------



## Chicken Girl

granny hatchet said:


> We dont have to get used to it, just survive it. LOL


I guess that is good news, except the odds of survival seem to be decreasing


----------



## wishing4wings

"Squirrel Explosion" is not a good image, especially after all the carnage on the roads!   


Hi York!!  You can come here and relax, since you don't have to mod.     How are things with you?  Any new chickens?


----------



## Yorkshire Coop

I'm ok thanks granny! Your reply just now alerted me so goodness knows what I've done there, I'm still blundering around here! 

The goose eggs are doing ok  I candled them last night (day 8) and 6/9 are looking good. 2 clear and 1 blood ring but I'm pleased with the 6 

How's you?


----------



## granny hatchet

Chicken Girl said:


> I guess that is good news, except the odds of survival seem to be decreasing


It will be ok.    Our hugging emoji is gone too  SIGH


----------



## wishing4wings

It's there. Top row, third of the way over.  Have another cup of coffee!


----------



## granny hatchet

Yorkshire Coop said:


> I'm ok thanks granny! Your reply just now alerted me so goodness knows what I've done there, I'm still blundering around here!
> 
> The goose eggs are doing ok  I candled them last night (day 8) and 6/9 are looking good. 2 clear and 1 blood ring but I'm pleased with the 6
> 
> How's you?


Same ol. over run with serama mixes LOL last 3 hatched last night . I have close to 30 I think.  Great news on the geese !  Your not keeping them are you ?


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> It's there. Top row, third of the way over.  Have another cup of coffee!


scroll bar was down . LOL Mine is at the very end though of the top row.


----------



## Yorkshire Coop

wishing4wings said:


> "Squirrel Explosion" is not a good image, especially after all the carnage on the roads!
> 
> 
> Hi York!!  You can come here and relax, since you don't have to mod.     How are things with you?  Any new chickens?



Hi Wishing! I'm good thanks, busy busy with a new contract for work and lots of other things but it's all good. Yes it is weird being here and not a moderator but a few days off will do no harm  
Just the Brahma chicks out in the shed that are new that I hatched for Easter but I'm hoping to sell those on. Hope you are all good?


----------



## Yorkshire Coop

granny hatchet said:


> Same ol. over run with serama mixes LOL last 3 hatched last night . I have close to 30 I think.  Great news on the geese !  Your not keeping them are you ?



That's a lot granny! No I'm NOT keeping the geese! Not enough room and adult ones scare the pants off me!


----------



## granny hatchet

Yorkshire Coop said:


> Hi Wishing! I'm good thanks, busy busy with a new contract for work and lots of other things but it's all good. Yes it is weird being here and not a moderator but a few days off will do no harm
> Just the Brahma chicks out in the shed that are new that I hatched for Easter but I'm hoping to sell those on. Hope you are all good?


HEY YORK !!!  Guess what ?   Chicken ass.


----------



## granny hatchet

Yorkshire Coop said:


> That's a lot granny! No I'm NOT keeping the geese! Not enough room and adult ones scare the pants off me!


Thats the way I was with turkeys. I got one half grown to try and get over my fear. She is a gentle thing. Squats every time I get close to her. LOL


----------



## kdogg331

Yorkshire Coop said:


> Mmmm... I'm not getting alerts for this thread
> 
> I don't know what I've done or not done but it says I'm watching it



Same, not getting alerts for any thread. So what I do is just click watched threads and check there


----------



## wishing4wings

York, you don't need a guard dog if you have geese!

Granny, we can have a herd of asses on this thread.  We had 2 on the farm when I was a kid.  Brandy and Jenny, one dark, one light.  Those asses were really good at rubbing their asses on the fence!  My dad had a little BB pistol gun and would give them a sting whenever they started rubbing.  That's because they pushed over an old section of fence one time.


----------



## wishing4wings

If you are missing alerts, you probably have them turned off.  Scroll over your user name in the upper right to get to your profile and look under alert preferences.  I also turned off my email notifications, or I would have pages already!


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> York, you don't need a guard dog if you have geese!
> 
> Granny, we can have a herd of asses on this thread.  We had 2 on the farm when I was a kid.  Brandy and Jenny, one dark, one light.  Those asses were really good at rubbing their asses on the fence!  My dad his a little BB pistol gun and would give them a sting whenever they started rubbing.  That's because they pushed over an old section of fence one time.


 We are seriously like children.  hahahaa
We already have a herd of asses here.  
Its a shame when an ass cant scratch his own ass.


----------



## kdogg331

wishing4wings said:


> If you are missing alerts, you probably have them turned off.  Scroll over your user name in the upper right to get to your profile and look under alert preferences.  I also turned off my email notifications, or I would have pages already!



I think I have them on but I will check! I think I get them but just not very often and not for every thread 

But yes, I figured out how to turn off email notifications as i got like 3 right away lol


----------



## wishing4wings

I can think of worse things than being like a child.  

I have to get going.  The chicks have been in 2 separate cages in the extra-junk-office-guest-storage room and it is getting rank in there!  I need to get a pen set up in the garage, but have to clean them out of the extra room and put back all the junk I set on their table in the garage when I made the junk room into a guest room.  The chicks have to go outside to do this, and it will be our last warm day for a week, so looks like I will be doing my own conversion today.  Unfortunately, it involves heavy lifting and vacuuming.  I will be back when I get too gimpy to do anything else.

See ya later!


----------



## TwoCrows

kdogg331 said:


> You hit quote then at the end just hit insert quotes
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am! Although, I did technically join here in 2015 but I don't really visit here. I should visit more often. Everyone seems nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes exactly.
> 
> And twocrows, I've loved talking to you in my bird watching thread.



There you are! Yes we sure were talking bird over there! There are 3 Toms outside flirting with 1 Hen right now, while she eats seeds. She totally ignores them.


----------



## Akrnaf2

Shalom to granny land!


----------



## kdogg331

TwoCrows said:


> There you are! Yes we sure were talking bird over there! There are 3 Toms outside flirting with 1 Hen right now, while she eats seeds. She totally ignores them.



Yes we were!  LOL that is hilarious!


----------



## Akrnaf2

*Lokooooo! Where have you been? 


LocoYokel said:





Welcome!
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Yorkshire Coop

granny hatchet said:


> Thats the way I was with turkeys. I got one half grown to try and get over my fear. She is a gentle thing. Squats every time I get close to her. LOL



Geese don't seem to be gentle around me!
Attack attack attack is all they seem to do!



wishing4wings said:


> York, you don't need a guard dog if you have geese!
> 
> Granny, we can have a herd of asses on this thread.  We had 2 on the farm when I was a kid.  Brandy and Jenny, one dark, one light.  Those asses were really good at rubbing their asses on the fence!  My dad his a little BB pistol gun and would give them a sting whenever they started rubbing.  That's because they pushed over an old section of fence one time.



But what about my neighbors? They put up with my noisy polish hens and a roo so a goose or geese would be really pushing it with them LOL! Plus I've never had a guard dog, Mac is hopeless and would invite burglars in to show them where to go!


----------



## TwoCrows

She saw me tossing seeds a bit ago and came running as fast as she could! Scared the Toms half to death and they ran the other direction. LOL


----------



## TwoCrows

Hey Kim!!!


----------



## granny hatchet

BENNY !!


----------



## kdogg331

TwoCrows said:


> She saw me tossing seeds a bit ago and came running as fast as she could! Scared the Toms half to death and they ran the other direction. LOL




LOL omg hilarious when the Toms (or roosters), who are supposed to protect the flock, are huge cowards!!


----------



## Akrnaf2

How do you find it here? For me it's strange!


----------



## TwoCrows

Akrnaf2 said:


> How do you find it here? For me it's strange!



I dont' like it one bit!!!! GRRR!!!


----------



## TwoCrows

Is it me or is this thing slow to turn pages, post, etc...??


----------



## granny hatchet

Tom put me in the torture chamber.  All my food ruined in the deep freeze and I am scrambling to put a meal together. 
I got FF, biscuits and some shredded bbq. pork.


----------



## Sourland

Akrnaf2 said:


> How do you find it here? For me it's strange!



It's always strange in someone else's house, Benny.


----------



## TwoCrows

kdogg331 said:


> LOL omg hilarious when the Toms (or roosters), who are supposed to protect the flock, are huge cowards!!



Yeah, I think 2 of these boys are too young to be anything but cowards. Ha!


----------



## kdogg331

Akrnaf2 said:


> How do you find it here? For me it's strange!





TwoCrows said:


> I dont' like it one bit!!!! GRRR!!!



I don't think it's so bad but it's definitely different, that's for sure!


----------



## kdogg331

TwoCrows said:


> Yeah, I think 2 of these boys are too young to be anything but cowards. Ha!



Ha probably! Hopefully become less cowardly as they age


----------



## TwoCrows

Hi Granny!!


----------



## granny hatchet

I dont like it  nope nope.


----------



## majormagic

Hi Granny!


----------



## granny hatchet

TwoCrows said:


> Hi Granny!!


*John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads - YouTube*


----------



## granny hatchet

howdy all


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> Tom put me in the torture chamber.  All my food ruined in the deep freeze and I am scrambling to put a meal together.
> I got FF, biscuits and some shredded bbq. pork.



Fermented feed?


----------



## TwoCrows

It was funny, I posted something on BYC...then it imploded. 

I miss it already.


----------



## TwoCrows

Edit to add...

  on this formatting!! I want the old BYC back!!


----------



## casportpony

TwoCrows said:


> It was funny, I posted something on BYC...then it imploded.
> 
> I miss it BYC already.


 Same here.


----------



## Akrnaf2

TwoCrows said:


> I dont' like it one bit!!!! GRRR!!!



I AGREE!!
It is to clumsy ! To much stages for posting  and it has a gloomy appearance. Don't like the fact that you can't choose your font!
DON'T LIKE IT! Want my glowering BYC!
You know what I got in Google when I first write BYH? Bang Your Haed


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> Fermented feed?


for dinner ? LOL might as well.  
Glad you found us.


----------



## TwoCrows

See, it's already malfunctioning...that is the second time it double posted!! I am not gonna like this format...


----------



## granny hatchet

Akrnaf2 said:


> I AGREE!!
> It is to clumsy ! To much stages for posting  and it has a gloomy appearance. Don't like the fact that you can't choose your font!
> DON'T LIKE IT! Want my glowering BBC!
> You know what I got in Google when I first write BYH? Bang Your Haed


Bahahahaaaaa


----------



## SSLM

Hi byc peeps!  Just stopping in 'cause there's nowhere else to go!


----------



## casportpony

Akrnaf2 said:


> I AGREE!!
> It is to clumsy ! To much stages for posting  and it has a gloomy appearance. Don't like the fact that you can't choose your font!
> DON'T LIKE IT! Want my glowering BBC!
> You know what I got in Google when I first write BYH? Bang Your Haed


*You can choose your font! But not like you can on BYC.*


----------



## SSLM

PS:  This forum design seems like it's the older/less up to date.  Am I missing something?


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> for dinner ? LOL might as well.
> Glad you found us.



I posted on BYC that I would lurk, but then I took cute pics AND found two duck eggs, and I couldn't resist.


----------



## SSLM

Oh...and for you that don't like the ads - use adblocker.


----------



## TwoCrows

Bang Your Head....Good one Benny!!


----------



## granny hatchet

SSLM said:


> Hi byc peeps!  Just stopping in 'cause there's nowhere else to go!


WELL !  Perhaps you will stay after you see our charms .


----------



## campingshaws

Pics!!


----------



## campingshaws

Ok so uploading pics is WAY. EASIER. here. At least for us mobile users...


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> I posted on BYC that I would lurk, but then I took cute pics AND found two duck eggs, and I couldn't resist.


What the hell did you do to your hair ?   
well, lets see them !


----------



## kdogg331

Yeah, i agree. Clumsier, harder to navigatw, and definitely older. But I guess they probably put most of the effort into BYC which makes sense because it's huge and takes a lot to run


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> Pics!!


gotta click on each one then erase to see the next.  Those tan chicks are ??


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> What the hell did you do to your hair ?
> well, lets see them !



The diffuser won.


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> gotta click on each one then erase to see the next.  Those tan chicks are ??



The RIR. The one cinder hatched herself is mixed. The blue cochin is GIANT.


----------



## Akrnaf2

SSLM said:


> Hi byc peeps!  Just stopping in 'cause there's nowhere else to go!



Thanks very much!  We love you too.....


----------



## Akrnaf2

casportpony said:


> *You can choose your font! But not like you can on BYC.*



OK enlight me please.


----------



## Yorkshire Coop

TwoCrows said:


> Hey Kim!!!



 Leyla! Hope you enjoy your few days off! 


TwoCrows said:


> Is it me or is this thing slow to turn pages, post, etc...??



For me it's the ads 



granny hatchet said:


> Tom put me in the torture chamber.  All my food ruined in the deep freeze and I am scrambling to put a meal together.
> I got FF, biscuits and some shredded bbq. pork.



Oh no granny! The shredded BBQ pork sounds nice though!


----------



## SSLM

I don't see any ads.  But I use adblocker.  Google:  Adblocker and put it on whichever browser you use.


----------



## sunflour

Like this?


----------



## Akrnaf2

TwoCrows said:


> Bang Your Head....Good one Benny!!



This is for you TC.






I really hope that you enjoy it!


----------



## Yorkshire Coop

SSLM said:


> I don't see any ads.  But I use adblocker.  Google:  Adblocker and put it on whichever browser you use.



Can I do that on iPad? As it's only a few days I'm sure I will survive but I sure am missing my 30 posts per page


----------



## SSLM

Not sure - you'll have to check but it is browser specific so I think you can use adblocker wherever you are...


----------



## SSLM

How do you do multiple quotes on here?



ETA:  Forget it.  I see.


----------



## SSLM

Akrnaf2 said:


> Thanks very much!  We love you too.....




Hahaha....I didn't mean that I wouldn't hang here normally!  I do lurk on Granny's thread but have never posted.


----------



## Akrnaf2

SSLM said:


> Hahaha....I didn't mean that I wouldn't hang here normally!  I do lurk on Granny's thread but have never posted.


----------



## TwoCrows

granny hatchet said:


> BENNY !!





Akrnaf2 said:


> This is for you TC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope that you enjoy it!



This is what I feel like when I have to hit all these quote buttons!


----------



## granny hatchet

dinner sucked. biscuits were old and bitter. fries were cold . and well, frozen.


----------



## Sourland

TwoCrows said:


> It was funny, I posted something on BYC...then it imploded.
> 
> I miss it already.



So, it's all your fault ?


----------



## granny hatchet

Sourland said:


> So, it's all your fault ?


Its mine sour, I will take the blame. Its that big mouth I got.


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> dinner sucked. biscuits were old and bitter. fries were cold . and well, frozen.



Argh!  So the fries were frozen??  From the freezer where everything got thawed??  Hope you didn't toss good food!  

Just after I posted saying I was going to go get busy, guess what...  my dad called...   to say he was stopping by!   He just left.  At least I got the chicks put outside, but I am way behind now.     I came back here to log off...  seems it does that for you, which is a very good feature for those of us who nod off in front of the computer.      tah-tah for now!


----------



## Sourland

Nice of you to stick up for TwoCrows, granny, but it appears that she caused the shutdown.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Argh!  So the fries were frozen??  From the freezer where everything got thawed??  Hope you didn't toss good food!
> 
> Just after I posted saying I was going to go get busy, guess what...  my dad called...   to say he was stopping by!   He just left.  At least I got the chicks put outside, but I am way behind now.     I came back here to log off...  seems it does that for you, which is a very good feature for those of us who nod off in front of the computer.      tah-tah for now!


seems potatoes can thaw and refreeze but ice cream cant.


----------



## granny hatchet

Sourland said:


> Nice of you to stick up for TwoCrows, granny, but it appears that she caused the shutdown.


Ohh I know she is a trouble maker


----------



## granny hatchet

BTW, What ads ?  I dont see any and figured my feather followed me ..


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> seems potatoes can thaw and refreeze but ice cream cant.


Ice cream is like 50% air when they pipe it in the carton and freeze.   Once it melts, the air is set free!  

I got an ad at the very top and one along the top side under my little personal section there.  TSC!  How does it know I just went there yesterday and returned the Corid I didn't need??


----------



## H2oratt

Hi twist


twisted-acres said:


> View attachment 32403
> 
> well that seems to be easier    until I forget how.
> 
> Eeyore  BUT  I am Porter Man


----------



## H2oratt

granny hatchet said:


> BTW, What ads ?  I dont see any and figured my feather followed me ..



Hi granny!


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Ice cream is like 50% air when they pipe it in the carton and freeze.   Once it melts, the air is set free!
> 
> I got an ad at the very top and one along the top side under my little personal section there.  TSC!  How does it know I just went there yesterday and returned the Corid I didn't need??


It says it is quite dangerous to eat after it melts and refreezes 
Glad you got your money back. Probably be another 5 yrs. before you have more littles


----------



## granny hatchet

H2oratt said:


> Hi granny!


Hi h20, what kept you ?


----------



## Yorkshire Coop

granny hatchet said:


> Its mine sour, I will take the blame. Its that big mouth I got.



No you haven't granny, your just chatty! 



wishing4wings said:


> Argh!  So the fries were frozen??  From the freezer where everything got thawed??  Hope you didn't toss good food!
> 
> Just after I posted saying I was going to go get busy, guess what...  my dad called...   to say he was stopping by!   He just left.  At least I got the chicks put outside, but I am way behind now.     I came back here to log off...  seems it does that for you, which is a very good feature for those of us who nod off in front of the computer.      tah-tah for now!



When you sign in Wishing check the box that says "Stay logged in" it does not appear to be automatic on here.



granny hatchet said:


> Ohh I know she is a trouble maker



Leyla!


----------



## granny hatchet

So funny York, get me in a crowd of people and you cant squeeze a word out of me. LOL


----------



## DANNACHIC

granny hatchet said:


> Hi h20, what kept you ?


hey Granny..did you take Tom to the doc yet? Hey Camp and h2o glad to see everyone...


----------



## kdogg331

granny hatchet said:


> seems potatoes can thaw and refreeze but ice cream cant.





wishing4wings said:


> Ice cream is like 50% air when they pipe it in the carton and freeze.   Once it melts, the air is set free!
> 
> I got an ad at the very top and one along the top side under my little personal section there.  TSC!  How does it know I just went there yesterday and returned the Corid I didn't need??





granny hatchet said:


> It says it is quite dangerous to eat after it melts and refreezes
> Glad you got your money back. Probably be another 5 yrs. before you have more littles



OMG really!? I have refrozen ice cream! Well, partially melted/soft. Now I'm scared!


----------



## granny hatchet

DANNACHIC said:


> hey Granny..did you take Tom to the doc yet? Hey Camp and h2o glad to see everyone...


Danna !!  took ya long enough !  You ok ?


----------



## granny hatchet

kdogg331 said:


> OMG really!? I have refrozen ice cream! Well, partially melted/soft. Now I'm scared!


straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## granny hatchet

DANNACHIC said:


> hey Granny..did you take Tom to the doc yet? Hey Camp and h2o glad to see everyone...


NOPE didnt even call them. He says its not bothering him and it sure aint bothering me.


----------



## DANNACHIC

my post disappeared


----------



## DANNACHIC

if it doesn't bother him he may be ok..


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> It says it is quite dangerous to eat after it melts and refreezes
> Glad you got your money back. Probably be another 5 yrs. before you have more littles



Aach, after dealing with these cages, I may never have more littles.  Yes, if it gets warm and has time to grow some bad stuff.  Difficult to refreeze because it will bee too hard to scoop with the air out.




Yorkshire Coop said:


> No you haven't granny, your just chatty!
> 
> When you sign in Wishing check the box that says "Stay logged in" it does not appear to be automatic on here.
> 
> Leyla!




Thanks York.  With me, it's probably best that I am logged off automatically.   You know, get up to answer the phone, and the next thing I know it's 3 hrs later and I'm outside working and never made it back to the computer.  haha!  Now why did I walk into this room???




kdogg331 said:


> OMG really!? I have refrozen ice cream! Well, partially melted/soft. Now I'm scared!


No.  You don't have to worry unless it's been out a long time.  Those moldy spots on bread all stared with one spore that you can't see.  You can handle eating a spore or two, you do it all the time!  But when they have time to grow and produce whatever lovely little toxins that make us sick, that's when you don't want to refreeze and eat it.  Same for bacteria.  It's how much time they've had to reproduce and grow that you have to consider.  Most can't grow in the freezer and are slowed down significantly in a properly cooled refrigerator.


----------



## wishing4wings

DANNACHIC said:


> my post disappeared


Hi Danna!    It's probably here somewhere.  It's hard to tell when a page changes and sometimes posts get moved to the next page.  Also, the editor will keep a draft for you if it doesn't get posted.  Might be on a different page, though.  Glad you made it here!


----------



## kdogg331

granny hatchet said:


> straight from the horses mouth.



Uh oh


----------



## kdogg331

wishing4wings said:


> Aach, after dealing with these cages, I may never have more littles.  Yes, if it gets warm and has time to grow some bad stuff.  Difficult to refreeze because it will bee too hard to scoop with the air out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks York.  With me, it's probably best that I am logged off automatically.   You know, get up to answer the phone, and the next thing I know it's 3 hrs later and I'm outside working and never made it back to the computer.  haha!  Now why did I walk into this room???
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You don't have to worry unless it's been out a long time.  Those moldy spots on bread all stared with one spore that you can't see.  You can handle eating a spore or two, you do it all the time!  But when they have time to grow and produce whatever lovely little toxins that make us sick, that's when you don't want to refreeze and eat it.  Same for bacteria.  It's how much time they've had to reproduce and grow that you have to consider.  Most can't grow in the freezer and are slowed down significantly in a properly cooler refrigerator.




Ohhh okay! Phew! Lol thank you!


----------



## AlleysChicks

campingshaws said:


> Fermented feed?





campingshaws said:


> Pics!!


Awww! You're killing me camp! 


campingshaws said:


> The diffuser won.


Diffuser?


----------



## AlleysChicks

Off work finally! 1 more day then 5 day weekend!


----------



## TwoCrows

Sourland said:


> So, it's all your fault ?



Yep....Thats what Rob gets for leaving me in charge of the BYC "nuke" button. Hehehehe


----------



## granny hatchet

sorry guys , someone asking about the chicks


----------



## granny hatchet

there coming all the way from Columbus !   said 4 chicks.


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> there coming all the way from Columbus !   said 4 chicks.


Dang granny!


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> Dang granny!


well, its a start and I am a good salesperson. LOL


----------



## Kiki

Baymule said:


> Are y'all feeling better since y'all can talk to each other, learn the new forum and spend time getting to know us _wonderful _BYH'ers?  I can only imagine the loneliness of having NOBODY to talk to for _days! _


Do you know how much happens in one day?
Granny might accidentally stop into a farm store and take home some new fluffy butts.
An incubator might drop temp too fast.
Alley might be able to sleep in.
Twist could purchase a new beast that we would need to name.
Camp could have a snake in her living room!
Danna might find out she has a new boy in the brooder.
Chicken L may have just come up with a new recipe she HAS to share immediately.
Wish may actually be able to use her phone!
Jane may get her kitchen finished.
Banti may have caught the mother of all fish while ice fishing!

These are just a few of the things we must all know about immediately, 
we would all die..if we had to wait days to wait to hear about it....that is almost a lifetime!


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> there coming all the way from Columbus !   said 4 chicks.


   Fantastic!!!


----------



## Kiki

campingshaws said:


> I posted on BYC that I would lurk, but then I took cute pics AND found two duck eggs, and I couldn't resist.


excuse me.
why did you not tell us you cut your hair short again?
This, my dear....is a major event!


----------



## Kiki

granny hatchet said:


> What the hell did you do to your hair ?
> well, lets see them !


hilarious!


----------



## granny hatchet

LOL Kiki, your a trip.


----------



## Kiki

campingshaws said:


> Ok so uploading pics is WAY. EASIER. here. At least for us mobile users...


shah.....the lil ones looking up at the cam...
Are those two splits I see?


----------



## Kiki

granny hatchet said:


> LOL Kiki, your a trip.


god forbid something serious happens..
we would all lose our ****...right


----------



## Kiki

*poop

I thought for a second I could use the s word.
dang it


----------



## granny hatchet

Kiki said:


> shah.....the lil ones looking up at the cam...
> Are those two splits I see?


 I hope not !  Not unless the banana is there too.


----------



## Kiki

Is the kitty eating today Granny?

There were some cans of cat food on sale today for 10cents.
Ya'll know I don't own a cat but I couldn't pass them up...might give my girls a treat.


----------



## Kiki

granny hatchet said:


> LOL Kiki, your a trip.


I'm a trip..
you made fun of Camp's hair..that was hilarious.
(to all others...camp knows her hair is beautiful..she is family so it's ok if Granny makes fun of her....NO ONE else is allowed to)


----------



## granny hatchet

Kiki said:


> I'm a trip..
> you made fun of Camp's hair..that was hilarious.
> (to all others...camp knows her hair is beautiful..she is family so it's ok if Granny makes fun of her....NO ONE else is allowed to)


well she looked like she been rolling in the hay all day.


----------



## granny hatchet

Kiki said:


> Is the kitty eating today Granny?
> 
> There were some cans of cat food on sale today for 10cents.
> Ya'll know I don't own a cat but I couldn't pass them up...might give my girls a treat.


I wish that cat would die. It missed the litter box and peed all over my wicker basket holding all my towels.


----------



## Kiki

can you help him?
would robert let you?
or is that just wrong?


----------



## Kiki

granny hatchet said:


> well she looked like she been rolling in the hay all day.


I bet she was!
While the kids were at school...


----------



## granny hatchet

Kiki said:


> can you help him?
> would robert let you?
> or is that just wrong?


He is getting better . I dont own a gun or it would have already accidentally misfired.


----------



## Kiki

she said she had it out with a diffuser...
I bet she meant to use a different d word


----------



## Kiki

I wish the vet would have just done it for ya!


----------



## granny hatchet

And Im sure its all kinds of wrong. LOL


----------



## Kiki

2 wrongs make a right right?


----------



## granny hatchet

Kiki said:


> she said she had it out with a diffuser...
> I bet she meant to use a different d word


I have heard them called a lot of things but never a diffuser . maybe autocorrect meant distraction ?


----------



## Kiki

Gotta run...
I was a horrible mom yesterday..i didn't take the kids to the ark or even cook them dinner.
(Camp helped me to heal)
So I gotta make up for it today....

BB this evening


----------



## Kiki

hahaha!


Camp thanks for the laughs!
We, ME AND Granny,owe ya one or two!


----------



## granny hatchet

TTYL


----------



## granny hatchet

I have company coming I guess I should go do something like, IDK, brush my hair or feed the chicks maybe.


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> well, its a start and I am a good salesperson. LOL


You must be! 
I need to get rid of Roos and mix pullets but no one is biting.



Kiki said:


> Do you know how much happens in one day?
> Granny might accidentally stop into a farm store and take home some new fluffy butts.
> An incubator might drop temp too fast.
> Alley might be able to sleep in.
> Twist could purchase a new beast that we would need to name.
> Camp could have a snake in her living room!
> Danna might find out she has a new boy in the brooder.
> Chicken L may have just come up with a new recipe she HAS to share immediately.
> Wish may actually be able to use her phone!
> Jane may get her kitchen finished.
> Banti may have caught the mother of all fish while ice fishing!
> 
> These are just a few of the things we must all know about immediately,
> we would all die..if we had to wait days to wait to hear about it....that is almost a lifetime!



Might lol I definitely will sleep until my room gets lit up. And then I will pull the covers over my head lol


----------



## kdogg331

Hey TwoCrows,

I walked into the garden and I was on my phone not paying attention and a turkey flew up and out of the garden! Thankfully over the fence on the side and not AT me but I still nearly had a heart attack! LOL

Normally I A. Pay attention so I could have seen her and B. The turkeys normally fly away as I'm walking up so I guess they are getting bolder.

It's pretty funny though now but I was NOT happy.


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> there coming all the way from Columbus !   said 4 chicks.



Buy four get ten free! 




Kiki said:


> excuse me.
> why did you not tell us you cut your hair short again?
> This, my dear....is a major event!



Old pic and I DID tell y'all. I did it last week and I hate it. 




Kiki said:


> shah.....the lil ones looking up at the cam...
> Are those two splits I see?



RIR. Those are Cinder's littles. 

DIFFUSER.


----------



## AlleysChicks

campingshaws said:


> Buy four get ten free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic and I DID tell y'all. I did it last week and I hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIR. Those are Cinder's littles.
> 
> DIFFUSER.
> View attachment 32499


Ohhhh I have one of those lmao  I just forgot what it was actually called. I usually call it a thingy mabobber or a hair doodad lol


----------



## campingshaws

WAKEY WAKEY. I slept three hours and now I'm borrrrreeedddd


----------



## granny hatchet

just 4 she took but I did manage to slip in a polish with a bum leg for free. One less mouth tho feed.  She was nice.


----------



## granny hatchet

What is that dodad hair thingy for ?  If thats what you used in that pic. Camp, I would take it back to the store cause it aint working.


----------



## Kiki

campingshaws said:


> WAKEY WAKEY. I slept three hours and now I'm borrrrreeedddd


Are you going to be up all night?


----------



## granny hatchet

Camp, Cinder, who is Cindersfellow ?  Cinderella


----------



## Kiki

granny hatchet said:


> What is that dodad hair thingy for ?  If thats what you used in that pic. Camp, I would take it back to the store cause it aint working.


she is on a roll today!
hugs Camp! lol


----------



## Kiki

Anyone cook anything good tonight?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TwoCrows said:


> LOL... I am not a mod on this site, and I hate it when folks clear the room where I come in so PLEASE be yourselves!!


Yes'm  


Baymule said:


> Are y'all feeling better since y'all can talk to each other, learn the new forum and spend time getting to know us _wonderful _BYH'ers?  I can only imagine the loneliness of having NOBODY to talk to for _days! _


Much better! Thanks for letting us set up our tents here.


----------



## Kiki

One of my black australorp hens tried to mate her twin....she was biting her head and pulled some feathers out.
I'm about to whip her butt.

I've never seen her do this before, but I am not going to put up with that nonsense.
Tips?


----------



## Leahs Mom

Hi Everyone!  

I don't usually post on Granny's thread, but I read it off and on.  Thought I'd stop in and say hi while we're waiting for the update


----------



## Kiki

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Yes'm
> 
> Much better! Thanks for letting us set up our tents here.


Ice melt up there yet?


----------



## Kiki

Leahs Mom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I don't usually post on Granny's thread, but I read it off and on.  Thought I'd stop in and say hi while we're waiting for the update


Welcome to Granny's!

Are you finding your way around pretty good here on BYH?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Kiki said:


> Ice melt up there yet?


Well, it's not over my head now. In some spots, anyway.


----------



## Kiki

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Well, it's not over my head now. In some spots, anyway.


you able to grow food up there or are you only able to hunt?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Kiki said:


> Anyone cook anything good tonight?


Moose stew with polar bear fat to tenderize it.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Kiki said:


> you able to grow food up there or are you only able to hunt?


Well, if we use body heat we can grow some stubby veggies, but the people scream too loud when we peg them down over the seeds in the icy ground. Earplugs are needed. Too much bother -- we just eat meat.


----------



## granny hatchet

Leahs Mom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I don't usually post on Granny's thread, but I read it off and on.  Thought I'd stop in and say hi while we're waiting for the update


Hi Leahs mom


----------



## Kiki




----------



## Kiki

if I get one more darn email I am going to explode...
I swear I have turned off email notifications but I still keep getting them...argh.


----------



## granny hatchet

Kiki said:


> One of my black australorp hens tried to mate her twin....she was biting her head and pulled some feathers out.
> I'm about to whip her butt.
> 
> I've never seen her do this before, but I am not going to put up with that nonsense.
> Tips?


get her a he as nature intended


----------



## Kiki

granny hatchet said:


> get her a he as nature intended


no deal....against the rules here...for now.
Can I send her to you?
I was thinking about cooking her and using her feathers to make a pillow for Banty.


----------



## Leahs Mom

Kiki said:


> Welcome to Granny's!
> 
> Are you finding your way around pretty good here on BYH?



Yes, with a little searching around.  I don't know how much I'll post here but we'll see.  I do have other "livestock interests..."  

This is really a plot, you know. 


 If we're stuck here in waiting, we'll learn how to use this format and be all up-to-speed when byc comes back.


----------



## Kiki

Leahs Mom said:


> Yes, with a little searching around.  I don't know how much I'll post here but we'll see.  I do have other "livestock interests..."
> 
> This is really a plot, you know. View attachment 32512 If we're stuck here in waiting, we'll learn how to use this format and be all up-to-speed when byc comes back.
> 
> View attachment 32513


How's Leah doing?
Growing like a weed?


----------



## granny hatchet

Kiki said:


> no deal....against the rules here...for now.
> Can I send her to you?
> I was thinking about cooking her and using her feathers to make a pillow for Banty.


heck ya you can send her. When my GF found a hen that would squat in front of him he thought it bad luck and GM would cook it.  I think that was an excuse for some fried chicken myself but with all my meat gone I would be happy to take her. hahaha


----------



## Kiki

I'd have to drive her over to Camp..then she could mail her!
Might be better to just whip her butt and she is she straightens out.

Im going to the dollar store tomorrow...
I'm getting Tom a back thingy!
If you behave Ill get you one too!


----------



## Kiki




----------



## Kiki

And Granny if he asks you to use this thing on him (his back) ...whack him with it!


----------



## AlleysChicks

I can't wait to put the older chicks outside! They are driving me nuts!


----------



## Kiki

AlleysChicks said:


> I can't wait to put the older chicks outside! They are driving me nuts!


Are you going to dust you house when they go out?


----------



## granny hatchet

Kiki said:


> I'd have to drive her over to Camp..then she could mail her!
> Might be better to just whip her butt and she is she straightens out.
> 
> Im going to the dollar store tomorrow...
> I'm getting Tom a back thingy!
> If you behave Ill get you one too!


LOL You dont need to get Tom a back thingy. I can pick him one up if he wants it.  Shipping would be too much.


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> I can't wait to put the older chicks outside! They are driving me nuts!


I put 3 out today in the barn that just hatched . under heat of course. I have lost track of what day my bator is on. Wonder if BYC is back up ?


----------



## AlleysChicks

Kiki said:


> Are you going to dust you house when they go out?


They are in my garage. No way I'd keep 19 3-5 week old chicks in the house lol plus the ducks! They are just crowded because they are growing so fast.  And they are brats. Sneaky little things!


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> I put 3 out today in the barn that just hatched . under heat of course. I have lost track of what day my bator is on. Wonder if BYC is back up ?


View only is up. You are at day 15-16 I think?


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> What is that dodad hair thingy for ?  If thats what you used in that pic. Camp, I would take it back to the store cause it aint working.



I dey it upside down and it gets BIG. The diffuser just helps the natural waviness have a little more shape and body. 




Kiki said:


> Are you going to be up all night?



LOL NOPE. 




granny hatchet said:


> I put 3 out today in the barn that just hatched . under heat of course. I have lost track of what day my bator is on. Wonder if BYC is back up ?



Read only, but yes.


----------



## AlleysChicks

Granny you candled 3 days ago. So you'd be on day 17! I went back through the thread.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Kiki said:


> no deal....against the rules here...for now.
> Can I send her to you?
> I was thinking about cooking her and using her feathers to make a pillow for Banty.


I always need a fresh pillow. These ones are a bit full of lice now.


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> Granny you candled 3 days ago. So you'd be on day 17! I went back through the thread.


thank you sweetness  I couldnt find it


----------



## granny hatchet

How do I pm Nifty ?


----------



## H2oratt

granny hatchet said:


> Hi h20, what kept you ?



I can't take all these ads. Screen is too busy.


----------



## Kiki

granny hatchet said:


> How do I pm Nifty ?


Top right of this screen...
Go to inbox...
then "start and new conversation"
then type Nifty in the "to box"


----------



## Kiki




----------



## Kiki

Inbox
Start a new conversation
then type Nifty into the PARTICIPANTS box


----------



## granny hatchet

Kiki said:


> Top right of this screen...
> Go to inbox...
> then "start and new conversation"
> then type Nifty in the "to box"


Its Nifty Chickens right ?


----------



## Kiki

H2oratt said:


> I can't take all these ads. Screen is too busy.


Get a mac...
I don't see the ads!


----------



## granny hatchet

H2oratt said:


> I can't take all these ads. Screen is too busy.


I know its a pain. I have to refresh every post and that takes forever


----------



## Kiki

granny hatchet said:


> Its Nifty Chickens right ?


Just NIFTY
when you start to type it in a list will pull up and you can select him


----------



## Kiki

H2oratt said:


> I can't take all these ads. Screen is too busy.


How are the pups?


----------



## granny hatchet

I cant do it


----------



## granny hatchet

Kiki said:


> Just NIFTY
> when you start to type it in a list will pull up and you can select him


Its called conversations ?  I hope that was a pm. LOL  Thank you Kiki.  PM me


----------



## campingshaws

Went out and got the brooders clean. I think I'm at 95% roos.  But at least one of my Mavis babes is a pullet I think. She's twist's favorite color!


----------



## granny hatchet

shes cute, Is there something wrong with your hand ?


----------



## granny hatchet

Both of my Mavis eggs look good. what are they ?


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> shes cute, Is there something wrong with your hand ?



Nope. It's just fat. 




granny hatchet said:


> Both of my Mavis eggs look good. what are they ?



Mavis is EE/giant cochin and Hank is OE cuckoo marans. He's HUGE. Mavis is Mae West's daughter.


----------



## Kiki

LOLOLOLOLOLL


----------



## Kiki

Camp I think Granny was meaning the "bite" you have on your hand


----------



## wishing4wings

Well, got the garage cage is set up.  Should have done it a long time ago!
We just saw this commercial.  I know you guys don't like ads, but you might like this!


----------



## granny hatchet

yes the bite and it looks purple like a bruise


----------



## Kiki

good song Wish!

How's MIL?


----------



## Kiki

granny hatchet said:


> yes the bite and it looks purple like a bruise


HELLO!
you seen her hair from her "nap"
He prolly busted out the cuffs!


----------



## granny hatchet

Pretty good Wishing, I can see the appeal


----------



## Kiki

I haven't had my puter plugged in all day..the battery is low.
I need to go play Tom before I hit the sack..
Ill catch y'all all mañana!


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> thank you sweetness  I couldnt find it


You are very welcome granny 

Guys I'm off to bed early. Quarter til ten!


----------



## granny hatchet

Night girls  sleep well


----------



## campingshaws

Kiki said:


> Camp I think Granny was meaning the "bite" you have on your hand





granny hatchet said:


> yes the bite and it looks purple like a bruise



Mosquitoes are bad right now so I'm pretty covered. And I have great big veins just under the skin. You should see nurses grab my wrists and poke my veins. Their eyes get big like it's Christmas.


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> Mosquitoes are bad right now so I'm pretty covered. And I have great big veins just under the skin. You should see nurses grab my wrists and poke my veins. Their eyes get big like it's Christmas.


LOL They hate me. even the baby drs. have a hard time.  and yes, they have called them in . hahaha


----------



## granny hatchet

so tomorrow is lock down !  wow that came fast. The wonky cells, any tips ? Up/down , put the U up ?


----------



## campingshaws

I need to find a place to grow out these babies. They're too big for the brooders.


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> so tomorrow is lock down !  wow that came fast. The wonky cells, any tips ? Up/down , put the U up ?



Sally says flat for everything, because if there's fluid in the egg and you have the lowest dip facing up, then gravity pulls the liquid down and the chick can breathe when it pips. Upright and tilted there's still a chance it will aspirate fluid.


----------



## wishing4wings

Kiki said:


> if I get one more darn email I am going to explode...
> I swear I have turned off email notifications but I still keep getting them...argh.


Go into your profile and turn them all off.  That's what I do.



Kiki said:


> good song Wish!
> 
> How's MIL?


She's hanging in there.  I am driving up tomorrow and we are going to lunch with hub's sister (who is a saint caring for MIL)




granny hatchet said:


> Pretty good Wishing, I can see the appeal


Haha!!  That ostrich is my kindred spirit...   wishing 4 wings!!!


----------



## wishing4wings

campingshaws said:


> I need to find a place to grow out these babies. They're too big for the brooders.
> View attachment 32538 View attachment 32539


Camping, are the male Honas larger than the females?  kind of looks that way with the chicks, but can't really tell.


----------



## campingshaws

wishing4wings said:


> Camping, are the male Honas larger than the females?  kind of looks that way with the chicks, but can't really tell.



I can't get the emails off. 

Wish, there are definitely two sizes. I THINK it might have something to do with hatching pullet eggs, OR it might be genetic. Gyda is still much smaller than all the other hens. I was thinking today about keeping the small ones and working on a "bantam" line.


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> Sally says flat for everything, because if there's fluid in the egg and you have the lowest dip facing up, then gravity pulls the liquid down and the chick can breathe when it pips. Upright and tilted there's still a chance it will aspirate fluid.


thank you . so U up.


----------



## wishing4wings

campingshaws said:


> I can't get the emails off.
> 
> Wish, there are definitely two sizes. I THINK it might have something to do with hatching pullet eggs, OR it might be genetic. Gyda is still much smaller than all the other hens. I was thinking today about keeping the small ones and working on a "bantam" line.


Ooooo...  that would be cool.  I have room for bantams!  

In your profile, find your "preferences" and you will need to UNcheck a box for getting email notifications...  but it will turn them ALL off.


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> I can't get the emails off.
> 
> Wish, there are definitely two sizes. I THINK it might have something to do with hatching pullet eggs, OR it might be genetic. Gyda is still much smaller than all the other hens. I was thinking today about keeping the small ones and working on a "bantam" line.


Thats what Lisa was upset about, I talked her into buying CCLs from the guy I bought from and half of them were pullet eggs. She says they will be small.   So now I wonder if thats what helped the bantams along just keep hatching pullet egg.


----------



## campingshaws

wishing4wings said:


> Ooooo...  that would be cool.  I have room for bantams!
> 
> In your profile, find your "preferences" and you will need to UNcheck a box for getting email notifications...  but it will turn them ALL off.



I've done it five times at least.


----------



## wishing4wings

Granny, how many eggs are you hatching?  Going to have to keep a running ad on FB, or are you keeping all of these?


----------



## wishing4wings

campingshaws said:


> I've done it five times at least.



I better check my emails then.  I just assumed it was off.  Don't use that email account for much anyway.  

There are threads to get help.  You don't want these emails to keep coming after we go home to BYC.


  I just got onion in my eye!  Back in a bit!


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Granny, how many eggs are you hatching?  Going to have to keep a running ad on FB, or are you keeping all of these?


all of them. hahaa 27 I think there are in there.  I cant really say what I will be able to keep but be sure I will keep what I can.


----------



## campingshaws

Ok, I tried a different email thing. We'll see.


----------



## granny hatchet

what has me worried is the difference between Lisa and Campings egg.  Last I looked Lisas looked far away from hatching compared to Camps. And Lisas eggs are humongous. jumbos I guess. 
Camping, If you put the eggs flat as soon as one hatches it will knock the others upside down. I am thinking like a hen, they are sort of imprisoned under her.


----------



## kdogg331

I had to unwatch then rewatch. It automatically subscribes you to email notifications before you change your settings so after you change it, you have to unwatch the thread and watch it again and then it will automatically choose no emails.

It happened to me too


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> what has me worried is the difference between Lisa and Campings egg.  Last I looked Lisas looked far away from hatching compared to Camps. And Lisas eggs are humongous. jumbos I guess.
> Camping, If you put the eggs flat as soon as one hatches it will knock the others upside down. I am thinking like a hen, they are sort of imprisoned under her.



I put an x at the lowest dip, so if one is rolled I can tell. I also clump them together, touching so that chicks can pop the cap off but not roll the others too much. That bumpy shelf liner helps, too.


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> I put an x at the lowest dip, so if one is rolled I can tell. I also clump them together, touching so that chicks can pop the cap off but not roll the others too much. That bumpy shelf liner helps, too.


ahh, I need some bumpy shelf liner, I am out. Do you think that effects humidity ?


----------



## DANNACHIC

campingshaws said:


> Nope. It's just fat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mavis is EE/giant cochin and Hank is OE cuckoo marans. He's HUGE. Mavis is Mae West's daughter.


camp  my mavis is a marans..i wondered about that.i think it's a roo..


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> ahh, I need some bumpy shelf liner, I am out. Do you think that effects humidity ?



Not too much. It can hold a bit of water, too. It's mesh, so doesn't affect airflow that much. 




DANNACHIC said:


> camp  my mavis is a marans..i wondered about that.i think it's a roo..



I'm not sure of the breakdown, maybe a quarter marans. I'm super excited about the egg color.  I have one roo, one pullet, and one I'm not sure about.


----------



## granny hatchet

I just threw myy coffee cup in the garbage and dumped my ashtray in the sink. Im getting good. 
I fussed about a sheet wanted to say I found one. It has a tiny pin prick hole in it. Not bad at all. was in the closet. Wondered if I needed to do something to that before it gets big ?


----------



## H2oratt

Put clear nail polish on it.


----------



## wishing4wings

I just made a discovery.  If you look at the bottom where the page #s are, if there are new posts, there is a button that says something like "first unread."  You can click that instead of refreshing. Or if someone posts while you are typing, the brown bar comes up and you can click on the last two words "view now" to see the new post before you post.

By the way, Twist is on. Saw him in my alerts


Correction, the "first unread" button seems to only be there wen you first get on the thread, so that's the same as refreshing. Hope it's more like BYC used to be.  It's kind of a pain.


----------



## granny hatchet

Thanks h20, I will have to buy some. LOL  
Good info Wishing.  I am getting a bit tired of refreshing.


----------



## CuzChickens

Hi, fellow BYCers.  Thought I'd say hi to the familiar faces.


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> I just threw myy coffee cup in the garbage and dumped my ashtray in the sink. Im getting good.
> I fussed about a sheet wanted to say I found one. It has a tiny pin prick hole in it. Not bad at all. was in the closet. Wondered if I needed to do something to that before it gets big ?


Put your cigs out in your coffee!  win win!


----------



## granny hatchet

CuzChickens said:


> Hi, fellow BYCers.  Thought I'd say hi to the familiar faces.


How are you liking it so far ?


----------



## twisted-acres

good evening all


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Put your cigs out in your coffee!  win win!


I have lost it.


----------



## granny hatchet

Hi Twist !  Hows Granny ?


----------



## twisted-acres

tired boy I am   

Plans for tomorrow   "offing"  the 2 tree killing goats.   Plan on doing it in the run of gen pop  and doing the field dressing there as well    FREE protein for the hens.   

Will go something like this   He shoots,  He scores (across the neck)     He hangs them off the bobcat  and then gets down to business


----------



## twisted-acres

years and years ago 


granny hatchet said:


> I have lost it.


----------



## CuzChickens

granny hatchet said:


> Hi Twist !  Hows Granny ?


I am enjoying it! I joined BYH last year, but didn't frequently visit, I guess now I must get used to it though. Is this site glitching up on mobile devices more than on BYC for anybody else?


----------



## twisted-acres

they are all in the big pasture  and don't come over even for treats.   Looking good so far.


----------



## campingshaws

I've got to call it a night. Big group of 60+ frat guys coming in tomorrow, and I'm cooking for them! 

Y'all take care. Anyone else notice that granny is the most active thread?


----------



## CuzChickens

And I quoted the wrote post...


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> tired boy I am
> 
> Plans for tomorrow   "offing"  the 2 tree killing goats.   Plan on doing it in the run of gen pop  and doing the field dressing there as well    FREE protein for the hens.
> 
> Will go something like this   He shoots,  He scores (across the neck)     He hangs them off the bobcat  and then gets down to business


thats a great idea .


----------



## twisted-acres

got 3 packages of Waltham butter?  squash,  1 packet of  "Italian Squash for the chickens and yaks (mainly)  and a BIG package of peas planted as well.   Then worked on converting an 8 row corn culitivator into a one row tater cultivator and a 6 foot section for corn down the road,


----------



## granny hatchet

CuzChickens said:


> I am enjoying it! I joined BYH last year, but didn't frequently visit, I guess now I must get used to it though. Is this site glitching up on mobile devices more than on BYC for anybody else?


Im not mobile .. I will be glad when they finish ours .


----------



## twisted-acres

PLUS  I don't want to freak last years calves out.


----------



## wishing4wings

CuzChickens said:


> And I quoted the wrote post...


Haha!  That's ok.  It's too hard to see the quotes anyway!  Faint and small print...  I need better glasses!


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> I've got to call it a night. Big group of 60+ frat guys coming in tomorrow, and I'm cooking for them!
> 
> Y'all take care. Anyone else notice that granny is the most active thread?


How ccan you know ?  I hope you sleep good. hugs


----------



## twisted-acres

LOL   did you notice you can now "report"  yourself here


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> got 3 packages of Waltham butter?  squash,  1 packet of  "Italian Squash for the chickens and yaks (mainly)  and a BIG package of peas planted as well.   Then worked on converting an 8 row corn culitivator into a one row tater cultivator and a 6 foot section for corn down the road,


nummy !!  Lucky chickens..


----------



## twisted-acres

just wave your diffuser at them


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Haha!  That's ok.  It's too hard to see the quotes anyway!  Faint and small print...  I need better glasses!


I still have to refresh


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> How ccan you know ?  I hope you sleep good. hugs



At the bottom for me. Under the "active threads" tab.


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> LOL   did you notice you can now "report"  yourself here


Have you needed to do that ?  LOL


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> I still have to refresh


Me too, or go back a page works.  I find when I quote I am skipping posts and then they seem to show up on a different page.  Or I am just tired.


----------



## twisted-acres

ditto


----------



## granny hatchet

LOL Camping..


----------



## twisted-acres

I'm not that "Catholic"  yet


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Me too, or go back a page works.  I find when I quote I am skipping posts and then they seem to show up on a different page.  Or I am just tired.


need a poop imoji


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> I'm not that "Catholic"  yet


----------



## twisted-acres




----------



## mustangrooster

Am I seeing the right thread? Y'all seem a little quiet.


----------



## granny hatchet

you gonna eat that goat Twist ? They sell here for $100.00 & up


----------



## H2oratt

I don't like the ads. Can't they give me my golden feather back?


----------



## granny hatchet

mustangrooster said:


> Am I seeing the right thread? Y'all seem a little quiet.


Twist just threw everyone in shock. Shut em right up. LOL


----------



## twisted-acres

I think I get some,   Rod and Robert don't want the tongue from the goats so I might try that first


----------



## granny hatchet

H2oratt said:


> I don't like the ads. Can't they give me my golden feather back?


As soon as we get moved back to BYC your feather will be back.


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> I think I get some,   Rod and Robert don't want the tongue from the goats so I might try that first


shivers.......


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> Twist just threw everyone in shock. Shut em right up. LOL


----------



## mustangrooster

granny hatchet said:


> Twist just threw everyone in shock. Shut em right up. LOL



 Fair enough!


----------



## twisted-acres

OH come one your going to tell me you don't like a little "tongue" ???


----------



## H2oratt

Tongue is the best part, then heart.


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> I think I get some,   Rod and Robert don't want the tongue from the goats so I might try that first


Your bullet , Your cleaning, you best get something besides chicken food out of it.


----------



## twisted-acres

CAN NOT seem to get the whole "quote"  thing down/understood


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> OH come one your going to tell me you don't like a little "tongue" ???


I wouldnt know.


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> Your bullet , Your cleaning, you best get something besides chicken food out of it.



Well the bullets are Robert's  and Rod will be helping.   AND I do want to try goat never had it before.


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> need a poop imoji


Me too!  You posted this 10 minutes ago and I never got an alert...  not for all of these posts!  I thought everyone was sending pms or gone to bed!


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> CAN NOT seem to get the whole "quote"  thing down/understood


quote is for multi, just hit reply


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Me too!  You posted this 10 minutes ago and I never got an alert...  not for all of these posts!  I thought everyone was sending pms or gone to bed!


ya, just have to keep refreshing . its stupid


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> quote is for multi, just hit reply




OH    that does seem to work muchlie better


----------



## granny hatchet

You get any pics today ?


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> You get any pics today ?



nope  got rained/sprinkled out by the time I was ready so to do


----------



## twisted-acres

LQQK  at  Granny racking up the trophy points


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Me too!  You posted this 10 minutes ago and I never got an alert...  not for all of these posts!  I thought everyone was sending pms or gone to bed!


I dont send very many PMs anymore . You are about the only one unless some one PMs me


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> LQQK  at  Granny racking up the trophy points


So wheres my trophy ? LOL What are those ? Ovations ?


----------



## wishing4wings

twisted-acres said:


> LQQK  at  Granny racking up the trophy points


I think it's kind of silly, all these points without an actual trophy or badge or something...

Haha!  Just saw granny's post.  Are we sisters, or what???   (hey, there's no high 5 emoji)


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> nope  got rained/sprinkled out by the time I was ready so to do


Poured here , last night and today. I dont think it will ever stop.


----------



## mustangrooster

twisted-acres said:


> AND I do want to try goat never had it before.



Just gonna pipe in and say.....Goat is


----------



## mustangrooster

BYH is driving me up the wall! It keeps double posting.

Oh ok, I refreshed the page and all the double posts are gone.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> I think it's kind of silly, all these points without an actual trophy or badge or something...
> 
> Haha!  Just saw granny's post.  Are we sisters, or what???   (hey, there's no high 5 emoji)


  or half a high five  LOLOL


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> Poured here , last night and today. I dont think it will ever stop.


send it my way.


----------



## granny hatchet

mustangrooster said:


> BYH is driving me up the wall! It keeps double posting.


I dont see 2 of you ??


----------



## twisted-acres

mustangrooster said:


> Just gonna pipe in and say.....Goat is



good to know   just hope I don't like it to much  and I think goats are now BANNED from the property.   Destructive suckers


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> send it my way.


You had a bit of a dry winter too didnt you ?


----------



## granny hatchet

Did any of you get this ?


----------



## granny hatchet

Looks like a chocolate M&M .


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> You had a bit of a dry winter too didnt you ?


we had a lot of snow   like about 4 feet   but was dry last year and not much in the way of rain yet this year,  creek has pretty much quit flowing already.


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> Did any of you get this ?


I don't think so  or at least don't remember


----------



## twisted-acres

well tis pumpkin time   for me

So I shall wish you all Sweet Dreams  Warm Fuzzies  and Prayers,


----------



## mustangrooster

granny hatchet said:


> I dont see 2 of you ??



It's being a nuisance, the double posts are gone now........it seems to have a mind of its own, either that or this thread is overloading the system.........



twisted-acres said:


> good to know   just hope I don't like it to much  and I think goats are now BANNED from the property.   Destructive suckers



Oh, its really good. Especially slow cooked. Yeahh.....we don't have Goats anymore because they died from eating chicken food, but whilst they were here, they destroyed the gardens!


----------



## wishing4wings

mustangrooster said:


> BYH is driving me up the wall! It keeps double posting.
> 
> Oh ok, I refreshed the page and all the double posts are gone.



You are not alone!!


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> Looks like a chocolate M&M .


I hate the porter crap brown that seems to pervade this site.


----------



## twisted-acres

mustangrooster said:


> It's being a nuisance, the double posts are gone now........it seems to have a mind of its own, either that or this thread is overloading the system.........
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, its really good. Especially slow cooked. Yeahh.....we don't have Goats anymore because they died from eating chicken food, but whilst they were here, they destroyed the gardens!


and all the trees,   and starting to teach the yak calves bad habbits.  Like head butting and rearing up on their back legs,  and HOW TO KILL trees


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> and all the trees,   and starting to teach the yak calves bad habbits.  Like head butting and rearing up on their back legs,  and HOW TO KILL trees


oh wow, I looked for a little around here for someone with yaks, Havent seen anyone.  Sweet dreams Twist.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> You are not alone!!


do you have a feather ?


----------



## mustangrooster

wishing4wings said:


> You are not alone!!



Hmm, where is that High 5 emoji gone??

Do we really have to reload the page every time to view new messages? I miss home.



twisted-acres said:


> and all the trees,   and starting to teach the yak calves bad habbits.  Like head butting and rearing up on their back legs,  and HOW TO KILL trees



Betta let you go now, but yes. Goats are a pain in the butt.


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> do you have a feather ?


Huh?  Whatchu talking 'bout, Willis?


----------



## granny hatchet

mustangrooster said:


> Hmm, where is that High 5 emoji gone??
> 
> Do we really have to reload the page every time to view new messages? I miss home.
> 
> sometimes I did and some not.
> 
> Betta let you go now, but yes. Goats are a pain in the butt.


On BYH they are a pain in the ASS


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Huh?  Whatchu talking 'bout, Willis?


On BYC, are you a golden feather member ?


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> On BYC, are you a golden feather member ?


Oh, yeah, I think it was there this morning.  Not sure when it runs out.


----------



## granny hatchet

granny hatchet said:


> On BYH they are a pain in the ASS


well, I quoted INSIDE your last quote somehow.


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> well, I quoted INSIDE your last quote somehow.


You have hidden talents!   It's easy to get lost in the quote when it is in this format. BYC was much easier on my poor little brain.  I just left you a pm on BYC.  It will disappear after the site restarts.  I think the read only site is still Huddler.  Any new stuff was not part of the big info transfer this morning and will be lost when Huddler bites the dust and the new server stars up.


----------



## H2oratt

I give up, going to bed. 
Puppies are starting to play. Wonder if you can post a video here.


----------



## granny hatchet

night h20, Think I will go too. its going on 1 am here. 
Night all, sweet dreams


----------



## Akrnaf2

mustangrooster said:


> Just gonna pipe in and say.....Goat is



Goat has a very distinctive taste!  Not everyone loves it, but a 7-10 month buckling is really good!


----------



## Bogtown Chick

Hey all you chickeneers. I'm going to drink coffee with Sourland until we convert and I'll sign on here until pumpkin time and I get back on BYC. Starting to get a feel for this format...


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Bogtown Chick said:


> Hey all you chickeneers. I'm going to drink coffee with Sourland until we convert and I'll sign on here until pumpkin time and I get back on BYC. Starting to get a feel for this format...


Hey BC!


----------



## AlleysChicks

mustangrooster said:


> Hmm, where is that High 5 emoji gone??
> 
> Do we really have to reload the page every time to view new messages? I miss home.
> 
> 
> 
> Betta let you go now, but yes. Goats are a pain in the butt.



When I was 13 I wanted Pygmy goats so bad! Drove an hour in a mini van to pick 2 up. Somehow ended up with about a dozen over the years. Had some polled ones that would climb the fence then squeeze her fat butt back under after she ate all the heads off the flowers

I miss them. But it'd be hard to replace Sugar, Dottie, and Macee.


----------



## mustangrooster

AlleysChicks said:


> When I was 13 I wanted Pygmy goats so bad! Drove an hour in a mini van to pick 2 up. Somehow ended up with about a dozen over the years. Had some polled ones that would climb the fence then squeeze her fat butt back under after she ate all the heads off the flowers
> 
> I miss them. But it'd be hard to replace Sugar, Dottie, and Macee.



Aw, Pygmy goats, I've heard they are just the cutest things! Well, that basically sums a goats life up; cheeky cheeky and cheeky. Climb the fence?? How'd she do that? My goat used to dig under the fence....

Never really had many goats though. But started with one this year. Bleet Bleet Bleet, Baaaa Baaaaa Baaaaa ALL day long! We couldn't find another goat friend for him at the time. He drove me up the wall!

The only time he would shut up was when i was out with him. I remember taking him for walks and he was hilarious! Always made me smile. Sadly, Bondi kept sneaking into the chicken food. Dunno how he did it. Stuck his head through the fence, pinched the actual chicken food bags and dragged them over  and gorged on the whole bag! No matter what i did, i couldn't stop him, he always found a way. I did mange to fix him up when started to show bloating signs though. Maybe it was just luck, dunno. Then in the last 3 days of his life, it got serious. I noticed him looking HUGE with a very pale face, and no bleeting! I was just too busy to notice it, but thinking back, all the signs were very clear-----he was one very sick goat.

Didn't really notice how serious it was untill the last day,  he looked like a pregnant goat at the end of her pregancy, attempted to save him, didn't work. It was very dramatic, he was screaming out, trying to walk, just wanting to follow me, he wanted to live. Then he fell down for the last time, makes me sad thinking about it. 

Havn't gotten a goat since.

One the bright side, Sugar, Dottie, and Macee are adorable names!


----------



## DANNACHIC

campingshaws said:


> Not too much. It can hold a bit of water, too. It's mesh, so doesn't affect airflow that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure of the breakdown, maybe a quarter marans. I'm super excited about the egg color.  I have one roo, one pullet, and one I'm not sure about.


my texas has a crest..looks like a ccl


----------



## Akrnaf2

wishing4wings said:


> Huh?  Whatchu talking 'bout, Willis?


----------



## Duluthralphie

Where is my coffee?  I am getting a feeling that I do not do well with change.


----------



## Bogtown Chick

Go over to Sourland's refugee tent and grab a cup. I don't think they have a keurig or any of that froo fra la over there though...


----------



## Kiki

campingshaws said:


> I've done it five times at least.


me too.


----------



## granny hatchet

Mornings, up too early . 3 hrs ago. Its cool and foggy. I dont think this rain is ever going to slow down.  Coffee is hot . num.


----------



## Kiki

DANNACHIC said:


> my texas has a crest..looks like a ccl


Pics Danna I want/need to see her!!!


----------



## Kiki

Whatcha got planned for today?


----------



## granny hatchet

Just thought I would mention you can buy a BYH membership here and I am assuming its for the ads. 6 months =$12.00 or $20. for the yr.  I know we will be out soon but for those that want to hang around.


----------



## granny hatchet

Kiki said:


> Whatcha got planned for today?


Me ?  I guess me. LOL I am going to town today . I have to have some food.


----------



## DANNACHIC

Kiki said:


> Pics Danna I want/need to see her!!!


i will try later..guess i can figure it out..miss byc..


----------



## Kiki

I wish I _had_ to say I was "going to town"
I wish we could just hurry up and find the right land to buy.

Danna..this pretty much is the new BYC...gonna have to learn it.


----------



## granny hatchet

DANNACHIC said:


> i will try later..guess i can figure it out..miss byc..


missed you hun, sorry


----------



## Kiki

Im going to hit up the meat market...
now I need to cook one goat today (after reading Twist talk about it)

Granny....stay away from the bator today!
Camp....no more "hair thingy"


Camp whats the final count on boys vs girls from the Texas chicks?
I need to double check them against my notes. (i wanna see how I scored)


----------



## granny hatchet

Kiki said:


> I wish I _had_ to say I was "going to town"
> I wish we could just hurry up and find the right land to buy.
> 
> Danna..this pretty much is the new BYC...gonna have to learn it.


wish you had to go for me. LOL The trip gets tiresome even though the wildflowers are nice to look at. If I am driving I dont get to look. I see the road thats it.


----------



## granny hatchet

I havent put them lock down yet. LOL will do that tonight after its dark so I can get that last candle in.


----------



## Leahs Mom

For those of you that are having ad problems, install adblock.  You have to install the one that is for your browser, but it removes ads.  Here's a link for the one for firefox:  https://adblockplus.org/  It should have a place to go for whatever browser you're using.

I've used it for years on all my browsers.  I see no ads on this site or on byc or anywhere for that matter.  If you go to a site that you WANT to see the ads, you just click on the ABP stop sign at the top of your browser and disable it for that page or site.

Simple.


----------



## campingshaws

DANNACHIC said:


> my texas has a crest..looks like a ccl



She's half CCL, so that's why. ChicKat is working to get rid of the crest, so it's fun that you have one. 




Kiki said:


> Im going to hit up the meat market...
> now I need to cook one goat today (after reading Twist talk about it)
> 
> Granny....stay away from the bator today!
> Camp....no more "hair thingy"
> 
> 
> Camp whats the final count on boys vs girls from the Texas chicks?
> I need to double check them against my notes. (i wanna see how I scored)



Not looking good, that's for sure.


----------



## DANNACHIC

Kiki said:


> I wish I _had_ to say I was "going to town"
> I wish we could just hurry up and find the right land to buy.
> 
> Danna..this pretty much is the new BYC...gonna have to learn it.


don't say that kiki surely it won't be like this...


----------



## DANNACHIC

campingshaws said:


> She's half CCL, so that's why. ChicKat is working to get rid of the crest, so it's fun that you have one.
> 
> lots of roo's i have 4 that i'm pretty sure are roo's  one is a roo  and lisa had said looked like a female ccl   she sure has a large comb and waddles...so i'm glad the other one with the crest is ...
> 
> 
> Not looking good, that's for sure.
> View attachment 32719


----------



## DANNACHIC

Kiki said:


> Im going to hit up the meat market...
> now I need to cook one goat today (after reading Twist talk about it)
> 
> Granny....stay away from the bator today!
> Camp....no more "hair thingy"
> 
> 
> Camp whats the final count on boys vs girls from the Texas chicks?
> I need to double check them against my notes. (i wanna see how I scored)


mine is a girl


----------



## DANNACHIC

granny hatchet said:


> I havent put them lock down yet. LOL will do that tonight after its dark so I can get that last candle in.


granny i was there on the 22nd..you hadn't put them in yet  still checking on the temps..you showed me the eggs in your bedroom...


----------



## campingshaws

The whole staff will be here Monday. I can wait that long to put banties in the tractor right? I just feel really anxious... Hurry up and wait is not my strength. I want to move the tractor over by the garden before I put the birds in. Three hens, four pullets, and two roos. I think that'll be ok.


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> Mornings, up too early . 3 hrs ago. Its cool and foggy. I dont think this rain is ever going to slow down.  Coffee is hot . num.



Hi there.  I saw on the news that there is a big weather system moving across the central US.  Looked like IN is going to be in the rain zone all day! Maybe all the rain will drown your grass and you won't have to mow!    Yea, maybe not.  The fog has returned for us...  going to be much cooler.  Thank goodness I can keep the chicks in the garage!  Having trouble walking, but got my chicken conversion done.



DANNACHIC said:


> don't say that kiki surely it won't be like this...


From what I have read, it's going to be very similar to the old BYC.  A few changes, but the look should be BYCish.  Nifty has posted some videos showing how to post pics and it shows the new look.  Almost the same!


----------



## DANNACHIC

t


wishing4wings said:


> Hi there.  I saw on the news that there is a big weather system moving across the central US.  Looked like IN is going to be in the rain zone all day! Maybe all the rain will drown your grass and you won't have to mow!    Yea, maybe not.  The fog has returned for us...  going to be much cooler.  Thank goodness I can keep the chicks in the garage!  Having trouble walking, but got my chicken conversion done.
> 
> 
> From what I have read, it's going to be very similar to the old BYC.  A few changes, but the look should be BYCish.  Nifty has posted some videos showing how to post pics and it shows the new look.  Almost the same!


that sounds a lot better wish..we've had lots of rain here too..i usually get the same weather as granny..


----------



## kdogg331

You guys sure talk a lot! LOL


----------



## wishing4wings

*Danna*, I sure am having trouble telling when there is a new post here.  Hope it will be more like the old system on BYC.  The alerts are good if you don't make a lot of posts, but on a thread like granny's, it gets to be Alert Overload! 

My #2 son has a late start day today, and I almost forgot...  he's still here sleeping!!!     We need to leave in 10 mins, so he better get dressed quick, or he's going to have a chilly day at school!     I also forget I haven't let the hens out yet!  Oh my. Cold morning, so the windows are shut and I can't hear them hollering...  but the neighbors can!   I better get going.  Lots to get done before I head up to MIL's  Hope your day goes well.


----------



## LocoYokel

Akrnaf2 said:


> Lokooooo! Where have you been?



Hi Akrnaf2, Welcome to BYH. I think you may have me confused with with LocolYokel, this subject has come up before.  I joined BYC a few months back but have never posted.  I didn't like the format... much like many BYC'ers do not care for the format here.  
Guess it depends on which one you get used to first...


----------



## AlleysChicks

Just made it home! 5 day weekend starts now!


----------



## H2oratt

5 day weekend? How?


----------



## AlleysChicks

H2oratt said:


> 5 day weekend? How?



I used my 3 personal days.


----------



## H2oratt

Oh ok, I thought I was missing a holiday,


----------



## AlleysChicks

H2oratt said:


> Oh ok, I thought I was missing a holiday,


It's a Alley Holiday


----------



## H2oratt

Woohoo party like it 2017!


----------



## AlleysChicks

H2oratt said:


> Woohoo party like it 2017!


And by party you mean sleep in lol


----------



## H2oratt

Words of wisdom

Whatever you give a woman, she will make greater.  If you give her sperm, she’ll give you a baby.  If you give her a house, she’ll give you a home.  If you give her groceries, she’ll give you a meal.  If you give her a smile, she’ll give you her heart.  She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her.  So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of ****! –


----------



## Akrnaf2

LocoYokel said:


> Hi Akrnaf2, Welcome to BYH. I think you may have me confused with with LocolYokel, this subject has come up before.  I joined BYC a few months back but have never posted.  I didn't like the format... much like many BYC'ers do not care for the format here.
> Guess it depends on which one you get used to first...


Nice to be meet you!


----------



## granny hatchet

hi all, wore out. Just sitting down for the day.  Just more of my kind of luck.


----------



## DANNACHIC

granny hatchet said:


> hi all, wore out. Just sitting down for the day.  Just more of my kind of luck.


i missed you today..did you get alot done?


----------



## H2oratt

My first chick is hatching!!!


----------



## Dozclan12

H2oratt said:


> My first chick is hatching!!!


Always, exciting, I have some going into lock down this weekend!


----------



## granny hatchet

DANNACHIC said:


> i missed you today..did you get alot done?


I got a few grocerys. got the chickens fed and watered. Negotiating the sale of my tolbunts went out to do something and hen was almost dead.  So all in all, normal day.  Gave DS money and the gas can , he came home no gas half the money.


----------



## granny hatchet

Its time to candle and get mine in lockdown. Lisa said we put them in after you went home Danna


----------



## Jane's chickens

I'm here. Read the whole thread. When is byc gonna be back?  10 eggs today.


----------



## Kiki

AlleysChicks said:


> Just made it home! 5 day weekend starts now!


AWESOMe


----------



## Kiki

Jane's chickens said:


> I'm here. Read the whole thread. When is byc gonna be back?  10 eggs today.


Bout time I've been wondering whatcha been cooking!


----------



## Kiki

H2oratt said:


> Words of wisdom
> 
> Whatever you give a woman, she will make greater.  If you give her sperm, she’ll give you a baby.  If you give her a house, she’ll give you a home.  If you give her groceries, she’ll give you a meal.  If you give her a smile, she’ll give you her heart.  She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her.  So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of ****! –


I like this one H2O!


----------



## Kiki

granny hatchet said:


> hi all, wore out. Just sitting down for the day.  Just more of my kind of luck.


Spill it....what happened?


----------



## Kiki

granny hatchet said:


> I got a few grocerys. got the chickens fed and watered. Negotiating the sale of my tolbunts went out to do something and hen was almost dead.  So all in all, normal day.  Gave DS money and the gas can , he came home no gas half the money.


was it Killer?


----------



## Jane's chickens

Dh out of town for work. I'm sick so i been subsisting on peanut butter Sammie's mostly.


----------



## Kiki

Jane's chickens said:


> Dh out of town for work. I'm sick so i been subsisting on peanut butter Sammie's mostly.


How's GD plants doing?


----------



## campingshaws

I'm going back to lurking. I've been extremely anxious and every time I contribute to the post count I get knots in my belly. I do not feel welcome on BYH, and it's getting the best of me. 

I'll see y'all in a few days. If y'all want to talk I'll be on fb, or you can email me sowingandcrowing@gmail.com. 

Y'all take care.


----------



## Jane's chickens

Gave rutgars & cherry tomato plants to gd's mom & dad today. Pepper plants are barely outta the soil.


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> I'm going back to lurking. I've been extremely anxious and every time I contribute to the post count I get knots in my belly. I do not feel welcome on BYH, and it's getting the best of me.
> 
> I'll see y'all in a few days. If y'all want to talk I'll be on fb, or you can email me sowingandcrowing@gmail.com.
> 
> Y'all take care.


you just hold on there one min missy !


----------



## H2oratt

I am not loving this but I have chicks hatching. Is there a hatching thread here.


----------



## granny hatchet

Camping, did you see what I posted today ? I told them I didnt need their welcomes and I was sticking to my thread and I didnt want to be here any more then they wanted me here BUT, you guys are family and if this is where we need to be for a few days then you dont worry about what a few think.  If they say something to you flag em.  This is Niftys site not theirs. 
Just candled your eggs and I need to ask about them.


----------



## granny hatchet

Kiki said:


> was it Killer?


no, my tolbunt polish of course


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> Camping, did you see what I posted today ? I told them I didnt need their welcomes and I was sticking to my thread and I didnt want to be here any more then they wanted me here BUT, you guys are family and if this is where we need to be for a few days then you dont worry about what a few think.  If they say something to you flag em.  This is Niftys site not theirs.
> Just candled your eggs and I need to ask about them.



I did see that. It is what it is. 

Ask away!


----------



## granny hatchet

Jane's chickens said:


> Dh out of town for work. I'm sick so i been subsisting on peanut butter Sammie's mostly.


Im glad you decided to join us Jane . Have been wondering if you were getting better. Any more fever ?


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> I did see that. It is what it is.
> 
> Ask away!


thank you, You air cells have straightened out !!   They are big and Lisas are small. They still have a lot of veins and to me dont look day 18. none of them.  What should I do ? I have them upright in carton and didnt add water yet.  I just finished the candle and my back was hurting


----------



## granny hatchet

H2oratt said:


> I am not loving this but I have chicks hatching. Is there a hatching thread here.


Sally is here . She started or brought her thread over


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> thank you, You air cells have straightened out !!   They are big and Lisas are small. They still have a lot of veins and to me dont look day 18. none of them.  What should I do ? I have them upright in carton and didnt add water yet.  I just finished the candle and my back was hurting



You can leave them another day, or til you see draw down. I've started waiting for that to put them in lockdown so I don't have to wait as long.  Just stop turning. 

What do you mean straightened out? Like normal or like flat across?


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> You can leave them another day, or til you see draw down. I've started waiting for that to put them in lockdown so I don't have to wait as long.  Just stop turning.
> 
> What do you mean straightened out? Like normal or like flat across?


normal . lisas are very small . they didnt lose any from last week.  just 2 of them I think. yours has the small dip I guess you call it


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> normal . lisas are very small . they didnt lose any from last week.  just 2 of them I think. yours has the small dip I guess you call it



But they're smaller eggs? I think it'll be fine.


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> But they're smaller eggs? I think it'll be fine.


yours are smaller with bigger air cells .  One of them I think the hona looks like half empty shell.


----------



## granny hatchet

granny hatchet said:


> yours are smaller with bigger air cells .  One of them I think the hona looks like half empty shell.


Lisa and I wonder if it would be best to put your eggs in the old bator I just hatched those 3 from and increase humidity and leae hers here dry. what do you think ?


----------



## campingshaws

Maybe you can ask Sally? I need to go to bed so I can get up early enough to cook breakfast. Biscuits in the morning. 

Hoping BYC is back soon so we can leave this awful motel.


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> Maybe you can ask Sally? I need to go to bed so I can get up early enough to cook breakfast. Biscuits in the morning.me too
> 
> Hoping BYC is back soon so we can leave this awful motel.


me too but remember this, they aint no better then us and we have just as much right.  No one gonna walk on you.


----------



## AlleysChicks

Granny remember that it's been very rainy also so even though you didn't add any water it was still in the air.  I had problems the one round and even ended up running a dehumidifier and was still at 48% in my DRY bator.


----------



## AlleysChicks

Quarter til 11 I'm going to bed early! Goodnight y'all. Granny I hope everything goes smoothly for you. Eggs are due uh Sunday?


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> I got a few grocerys. got the chickens fed and watered. Negotiating the sale of my tolbunts went out to do something and hen was almost dead.  So all in all, normal day.  Gave DS money and the gas can , he came home no gas half the money.



What was wrong with the hen??  I am convinced the Tolbunts are too inbred.  Sorry to hear.  



Jane's chickens said:


> Dh out of town for work. I'm sick so i been subsisting on peanut butter Sammie's mostly.


Jane, that's terrible.  If you are on antibiotics, you should be feeling better.  At least call the Dr. and let them know you aren't responding to the prescription.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> What was wrong with the hen??  I am convinced the Tolbunts are too inbred.  Sorry to hear.
> 
> 
> Jane, that's terrible.  If you are on antibiotics, you should be feeling better.  At least call the Dr. and let them know you aren't responding to the prescription.


stupid thread. Didnt see posts again.  Heat stroke ?


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> Granny remember that it's been very rainy also so even though you didn't add any water it was still in the air.  I had problems the one round and even ended up running a dehumidifier and was still at 48% in my DRY bator.


air conditioner like a dehumidifier ?


----------



## wishing4wings

You got pm.s too!


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> You got pm.s too!


Oh boy do I !!!   been in a foul mood since this am. LOLOL


----------



## granny hatchet

the hen, I went out and it was so hot. all windows closed and she was rattling bad. in and out. weak on her knees and big distress. sounded like a drunk snoring. took her out, back end was nasty.wet . I grabbed the hose and really wet her down and put her in the grass. She didnt seem interested in the water although she did drink some. She just lay in the grass . I pushed her over with no resistance and she stayed there. Wet her again, more water and put her in a cage in the run She stood, looked a bit interested.  Roo was fine.  her breast was still hot to my touch . breathing was better .  BUT she hasnt laid in 2-3 days either.


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> Oh boy do I !!!   been in a foul mood since this am. LOLOL


I've been gone since this morning.  Long day.  MIL is getting weaker.  Took all her energy just to sit and eat some soup. She listened to our conversation but did not add anything or take it over...  very unlike her!  SIL says she's like that at home now too.  Gets tired very easily.  We will go up Sun for Mother's Day.  I got her 8 roses this time...  white with dark pink edges. She really liked them.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> I've been gone since this morning.  Long day.  MIL is getting weaker.  Took all her energy just to sit and eat some soup. She listened to our conversation but did not add anything or take it over...  very unlike her!  SIL says she's like that at home now too.  Gets tired very easily.  We will go up Sun for Mother's Day.  I got her 8 roses this time...  white with dark pink edges. She really liked them.


what do you mean "like that at home too".  were you not at her house ? Im sorry to hear Wishing,  Is she on stronger pain meds now ?


----------



## granny hatchet

roses sound lovely. Dont think I have seen that color.


----------



## wishing4wings

So the hen is still alive?  Poor thing.  When my little Serama rooster dropped dead last year, that's when I decided to quit letting them hatch...  too much inbreeding, I'm sure.  My fault too, but I never planned on breeding them really, just tried to make some broodies happy.  No more.  I might let them hatch some of camping's bantam Hona's, though!   (missing the winky eye here, too)


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> So the hen is still alive?  Poor thing.  When my little Serama rooster dropped dead last year, that's when I decided to quit letting them hatch...  too much inbreeding, I'm sure.  My fault too, but I never planned on breeding them really, just tried to make some broodies happy.  No more.  I might let them hatch some of camping's bantam Hona's, though!   (missing the winky eye here, too)


she was when I came in the house. I left her in the run in a cage . I also told the woman that was interested to come get the roo. she could have him. She thinks she will tame him. I told her how he was. If she gets better I will add her to the flock.


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> what do you mean "like that at home too".  were you not at her house ? Im sorry to hear Wishing,  Is she on stronger pain meds now ?


We went out to a Japanese restaurant, her idea.  It is a nice place, we've been before, but I think the service took a little long for her.  She went straight in to lay down soon as we got home.  She has a hospital bed now.  More comfortable for her. 

similar to these


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> We went out to a Japanese restaurant, her idea.  It is a nice place, we've been before, but I think the service took a little long for her.  She went straight in to lay down soon as we got home.  She has a hospital bed now.  More comfortable for her.
> 
> similar to these


wishing, those arent white roses .


----------



## granny hatchet

that brings back so many memories. I got a memory foam for moms hospital bed. they brought a plastic one with them.


----------



## wishing4wings

White with dark pink edges.  I did say "similar to these"!


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> White with dark pink edges.  I did say "similar to these"!


I am sure it dont matter but when you color a rose you dont call the underside of the petals.  There is no white tec. in them roses. They are pink.  Only the opened petals count.


----------



## wishing4wings

The ones I got were white with dark pink edges.  That was the closest pic I could find quick to give the idea.


----------



## H2oratt

So sad, but what a blessing to have your family around.


----------



## granny hatchet




----------



## wishing4wings

H2oratt said:


> So sad, but what a blessing to have your family around.


Thanks h2o.

Granny, those roses are pretty close!


----------



## H2oratt

Maybe you should start a rose thread, on the gardening group, lol


----------



## granny hatchet

haha, maybe I should. 
They are very pretty Wishing.


----------



## wishing4wings

Nifty posted what the new BYC will look like.  Guess we are stuck with this alert system. 
Don't know how to link it.  
*BackYard Chickens Conversion Progress, Updates, & Discussion Thread*


----------



## granny hatchet

do you mean we will have to refresh each time to see if there are new posts ?


----------



## wishing4wings

I don't know... hope not.  We are still having wifi trouble, and not sure if it's me or how the site works.  The way I like to use the site is much better with the old way. Too bad.


----------



## Dozclan12

H2oratt said:


> I am not loving this but I have chicks hatching. Is there a hatching thread here.



You can start a hatching thread.  Maybe I'll go see if I can.  I have some NN eggs that will go into lock down on Friday.  Checking..if you don't see it, go start one!


----------



## Dozclan12

Ok granny, how did you start a thread?


----------



## wishing4wings

I


Dozclan12 said:


> Ok granny, how did you start a thread?


I think you have to go to the forum you want to post in, and find the button to start a new thread.


----------



## granny hatchet

Dozclan12 said:


> Ok granny, how did you start a thread?


umm, that was 2 dys ago. LOL   I went to random ramblins and at the top it says start a new thread.  So you just pick which one suits you best, social, random, emergency....
However Sally has one started. It has tons of info she brought over from BYC


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> I
> 
> I think you have to go to the forum you want to post in, and find the button to start a new thread.


Or that .. LOL


----------



## Dozclan12

Thanks guys, someone is wanting a hatching thread.  Makes sense to me..wonder if Sally has one.  Will have to check.


----------



## Dozclan12

Ha ha...staring at me right in the face.  Yep!


----------



## granny hatchet

Dozclan12 said:


> Ha ha...staring at me right in the face.  Yep!


you been here for 3 yrs. or just joined 3 yr ago and never came ?


----------



## Dozclan12

I came on here the last time that BYC modified.     I came back on once in a while..especially for the first week...there was a mama goat ready to ..ahem..hatch!  It was fun reading along and then seeing that cute little critter.   Came back every now and again, but only a few times.


----------



## granny hatchet

Dozclan12 said:


> I came on here the last time that BYC modified.     I came back on once in a while..especially for the first week...there was a mama goat ready to ..ahem..hatch!  It was fun reading along and then seeing that cute little critter.   Came back every now and again, but only a few times.


so you been on BYC for a while ! I dont know your name from there.


----------



## granny hatchet

Love watching births  LOL No matter what it is.


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> so you been on BYC for a while ! I dont know your name from there.


I think that is Cynthia12 ???  She helped us decorate our avatars for Christmas!


----------



## granny hatchet

hope every one sleeps well. Guess I wont be getting up early to mow. Too much thunder !  
well shoot, I dont see the waving emoji either.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> I think that is Cynthia12 ???  She helped us decorate our avatars for Christmas!


I love my ava. ! Have used it every Christmas.  Night, for real.


----------



## Dozclan12

lol..that would be me..Cynthia 12.   I have been on for quite a few yrs.  I think I just got my 7 yr. badge.   Let me think.  Yep, 7 yrs.  Whew.


----------



## wishing4wings

Hi Cynthia12!   

Goodnight Granny!     Wavy guy is next to the  guy.


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> air conditioner like a dehumidifier ?


Dehumidifier pulls water from the air. You have to empty a bucket that holds the water. 

When it rains a lot I have to dump it 3x+ a day


----------



## granny hatchet

I need sleep. If I cant have it the next best thing is blowing up BYH I guess. 
Ally, what happened to you sleeping in ? 
Wishing, how did you know who she was ? 
Dozclan 12, thank you for the help on the avatars.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Hi Cynthia12!
> 
> Goodnight Granny!     Wavy guy is next to the  guy.


Why cant I see my guys ?  Thats the 3rd one.


----------



## granny hatchet

you here Danna ?


----------



## DANNACHIC

granny hatchet said:


> you here Danna ?


i'm here  catching up ...morning


----------



## DANNACHIC

spud woke me up early,,,then he went back to sleep


----------



## granny hatchet

mornings, glad I finally caught you. LOL How are your chick babies ?  Mine were supposed to go in lock down last night.


----------



## granny hatchet

DANNACHIC said:


> spud woke me up early,,,then he went back to sleep


I got that cat out of my room this am. Never so glad . LOL  I had 3 hrs. sleep last night and the night before.


----------



## DANNACHIC

i have to get all these chicks out of here..my allergies are killing me and white dust every where..


----------



## DANNACHIC

granny hatchet said:


> mornings, glad I finally caught you. LOL How are your chick babies ?  Mine were supposed to go in lock down last night.


today they are out of here...growing good and very pretty.i think i have 4 roos..


----------



## granny hatchet

I know what you mean, your name still in my table hahahaa along with Lisas and her feet prints.


----------



## DANNACHIC

granny hatchet said:


> I got that cat out of my room this am. Never so glad . LOL  I had 3 hrs. sleep last night and the night before.


i thought that cat would be dead by now lol


----------



## DANNACHIC

granny hatchet said:


> I know what you mean, your name still in my table hahahaa along with Lisas and her feet prints.


that was funny..how is Lisa? I don't see her on here much


----------



## DANNACHIC

I miss alot of post on here and don't know how to find them..


----------



## granny hatchet

DANNACHIC said:


> i thought that cat would be dead by now lol


we can only hope. LOL 
Lisa is ok, she is busy with her farm stand and other stuff.


----------



## granny hatchet

DANNACHIC said:


> I miss alot of post on here and don't know how to find them..


Not sure your missing much. So glad to get back to BYC.


----------



## DANNACHIC

bbl granny...i'm hungry


----------



## granny hatchet

enjoy your breakfast


----------



## Kiki

Dozclan12 said:


> lol..that would be me..Cynthia 12.   I have been on for quite a few yrs.  I think I just got my 7 yr. badge.   Let me think.  Yep, 7 yrs.  Whew.


 I was wondering who Doz was/could be!
Good luck on your hatch!


----------



## Kiki

Morning Granny...
Is the lady coming to get the roo today?


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, Granny and Granny fans.


----------



## Kiki

Did you have some coffee yet Sour?


----------



## Sourland

Kiki said:


> Did you have some coffee yet Sour?



Trust me I hooked up an IV yesterday.


----------



## Kiki

Is the IV in your hand or neck?


----------



## Sourland

Kiki said:


> Is the IV in your hand or neck?


I'll never tell.


----------



## Kiki

How cute:


----------



## granny hatchet

Morning, Kiki, Sour.  I dont know if she is coming today or not. she hasnt said.


----------



## Kiki

https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...es-discussion-thread.35849/page-2#post-497159

the new BYC is exactly like this site..EXCEPT for the color.


----------



## Kiki

this is the exact same as here on byh.
Glad we came over here to get a head start on learning it.
i kinda feel bad for the old timers that didn't make it over here to start the learning process...
they are going to be more lost then us.


----------



## AlleysChicks

Morning guys.


----------



## Kiki

Morning Al!
O shoot...I just looked at the clock..
I have a  lunch date at the school in 10 mins...I gotta run!
BBL


----------



## Dozclan12

wishing4wings said:


> I think that is Cynthia12 ???  She helped us decorate our avatars for Christmas!




Here ya go wishing...just for fun.  Love your avvy...soo...


----------



## Dozclan12

lol kiki...we have three children that are nurses..will have to share this.  Pretty cute.


----------



## Kiki

Dozclan12 said:


> lol kiki...we have three children that are nurses..will have to share this.  Pretty cute.


I had just seen it on my local news.
I love Adele so I thought it was kinda cute too...cute enough to share!


----------



## wishing4wings

Good morning all.  Another foggy, cool morning. Had to put a heat lamp on the chicks yesterday and last night.  Just too cold.  We went from 90s to 50s in a day.  poor chickies!  




granny hatchet said:


> I need sleep. If I cant have it the next best thing is blowing up BYH I guess.
> Ally, what happened to you sleeping in ?
> Wishing, how did you know who she was ?
> Dozclan 12, thank you for the help on the avatars.


Dozclan introduced herself as Cynthia on some thread  the first day we were here. And then there is the 12. Both names have 12.  yeah, I knew that was her from the 12!  




DANNACHIC said:


> i have to get all these chicks out of here..my allergies are killing me and white dust every where..


I did that this week...  got the chicks out of the house and into the garage...  just in time for the temperature to drop 30 degrees!  They're cold, but I'm happy!  



Dozclan12 said:


> Here ya go wishing...just for fun.  Love your avvy...soo...
> 
> View attachment 32977


Ohhh, that's really purty!  Now the seahorses are swimming in the green sea!  I can't remember where that pic came from (hub's phone) but it's at an aquarium somewhere.  Seahorses, seadragons and pipefish... oh my!  

Found it!  It was at Monterey Bay Aquarium.  Love that place!


----------



## granny hatchet

Kiki said:


> I had just seen it on my local news.
> I love Adele so I thought it was kinda cute too...cute enough to share!


was cute, 2 nurses in mine now too.  Tom keeps trying to push me out the door for drs. appt.


----------



## granny hatchet

ya, yall know I was leaving or what ?  I think I just heard a baby. internal pip maybe ??


----------



## wishing4wings

Thought he didn't want to go get his hand checked!!   Is is still raining?


----------



## Kiki

granny hatchet said:


> was cute, 2 nurses in mine now too.  Tom keeps trying to push me out the door for drs. appt.


Tell him to hitch a ride.


----------



## Kiki

<<<tell him to use his thumb...like this


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> ya, yall know I was leaving or what ?  I think I just heard a baby. internal pip maybe ??


Will it be early?


----------



## twisted-acres

good something  all.   Didn't get on last night as I sat to eat a sammie  and got sucked in by the CHAIR  until almost 11 pm and then went to bed and slept until almost 10 am   Dogs are still flaked out


----------



## twisted-acres

Goats are no more.  Somehow Rod lost the heart in his goat  LOL    Both Robert and Rod liked the liver.   BUT as Robert didn't soak the liver in milk first was to strong a flavor for me.  Also needs lots of onions and butter


----------



## Kiki

twisted-acres said:


> good something  all.   Didn't get on last night as I sat to eat a sammie  and got sucked in by the CHAIR  until almost 11 pm and then went to bed and slept until almost 10 am   Dogs are still flaked out


So your saying you slept enough for both yourself and granny.   Tell that doggie momma to hurry up we need pics of the ass asap


----------



## twisted-acres

Kiki said:


> So your saying you slept enough for both yourself and granny.   Tell that doggie momma to hurry up we need pics of the ass asap



sorry  haven't gotten down the need to CONSTANTLY have to refresh this ASS format of a site 

NOT sure  but evidently the side effects of fresh air  compound


----------



## twisted-acres

waiting on a phone call from CC maching/data processing center to shut off the "auto close out "  function   at least I think that is what it is called.

Then have to get some of the raised beds tilled here at the motel.

Garden at the farm is done  OTHER then  ONE pumpkin plant that Vickie wants badly.

Farm garden has  100 lbs of seed taters,  400 + onion sets,  3 packages of peas, 3 of a winter squash, 2 of turnip, 3 1/2 of beets,  1 of zuchinni,


----------



## twisted-acres

Will be doing maters, peppers,  green beans, cukes, Kolorabi , and some zuchinni   and maybe broccoli  here in town  And not sure what else depends on what is on sale and what I have room for.


----------



## twisted-acres

The chickens love that the goats were dispatched in their run.   They loved the blood,  most of the excess fat is gone, and some of the ofal as well.   The rest of the trimmings after breaking down the main body and the spines went to the Annex  and those chickens  went even more spastic .  

I have butchered, cleaned  pigs that were less full of fat compared to those 2 tree killers.    

Also caught the yak calves  "playing"  in the horse trailer that I had left in their pasture last fall.   So my plan to get them used to trailers and not being hard to load into one seems to be working.


----------



## twisted-acres

Kiki said:


> So your saying you slept enough for both yourself and granny.   Tell that doggie momma to hurry up we need pics of the ass asap



I did get another email from her a day or so ago  the pic looked the same BUT since it is more "convinent for her"  and the 4th of July weeked  she would like (will allow) us to pic the pups up sooner.   So Arse  should be in my lap for the trip home the weekend of June 24/25


----------



## twisted-acres

I just don't know what pup I will be "ALLOWED"  to have,


----------



## AlleysChicks

twisted-acres said:


> Will be doing maters, peppers,  green beans, cukes, Kolorabi , and some zuchinni   and maybe broccoli  here in town  And not sure what else depends on what is on sale and what I have room for.



No lettuce? Tomatos?



twisted-acres said:


> The chickens love that the goats were dispatched in their run.   They loved the blood,  most of the excess fat is gone, and some of the ofal as well.   The rest of the trimmings after breaking down the main body and the spines went to the Annex  and those chickens  went even more spastic .
> 
> I have butchered, cleaned  pigs that were less full of fat compared to those 2 tree killers.
> 
> Also caught the yak calves  "playing"  in the horse trailer that I had left in their pasture last fall.   So my plan to get them used to trailers and not being hard to load into one seems to be working.


Yay!



twisted-acres said:


> I did get another email from her a day or so ago  the pic looked the same BUT since it is more "convinent for her"  and the 4th of July weeked  she would like (will allow) us to pic the pups up sooner.   So Arse  should be in my lap for the trip home the weekend of June 24/25



That's not too long! hope you get the one you want.


----------



## AlleysChicks

twisted-acres said:


> I just don't know what pup I will be "ALLOWED"  to have,



Have you purchased from her before?


----------



## twisted-acres

AlleysChicks said:


> No lettuce? Tomatos?
> 
> 
> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> That's not too long! hope you get the one you want.



Nope no lettus  garden type gets to bitter for me   and  yes to maters  6 or 8 of the Roma variety


----------



## twisted-acres

AlleysChicks said:


> Have you purchased from her before?



yes BUT she wasn't that anal before     Actually my first stud came from her  Hym Null   who is  Missallet and Lu's father  and Beth's grandpa.


----------



## twisted-acres

This is Abbey, Hym  and the Lena


----------



## twisted-acres

well I am off to get everything ready to till and then hope the phone call I am waiting from comes thru 

I hope everyone enjoy's their day    catch you all latter this evening


----------



## AlleysChicks

twisted-acres said:


> Nope no lettus  garden type gets to bitter for me   and  yes to maters  6 or 8 of the Roma variety



I thought your post said taters not maters  
I love garden leaf lettuce. Especially on burgers or BLTs.  It has a good crunch unlike store lettuce. 



twisted-acres said:


> yes BUT she wasn't that anal before     Actually my first stud came from her  Hym Null   who is  Missallet and Lu's father  and Beth's grandpa.


Hmm you'd think as a past customer she'd be easier on you. 



twisted-acres said:


> View attachment 33014 View attachment 33015 View attachment 33016
> 
> This is Abbey, Hym  and the Lena



They make me want one!


----------



## Yorkshire Coop

Alerts have gone off again 
I'm sure I've got everything checked right in the settings but non are coming through


----------



## Jane's chickens

The format of this site is waaaayyy too small for my phone. I hate to hear that byc is going to be like this. Discouraging  info for sure.


----------



## AlleysChicks

Yorkshire Coop said:


> Alerts have gone off again
> I'm sure I've got everything checked right in the settings but non are coming through



Mine are late. Shows the alert after I've read it!


----------



## Yorkshire Coop

Now I have replied here again an alert has come through


----------



## wishing4wings

Yes, I've had that happen too... late alerts! 

I have been using the "watched threads" tab at the top of the page, and then click show all.  They all come up and I can see which ones have new posts. Pretty close to the old BYC.


*Jane*, even on the computer, the format is too small.  I can't imagine on the phone! Well, yes I can imagine it, I just can't see it!  


Twist, what a lot of work you've put in.  When the farm garden comes in, I'd love to see pics.


----------



## Yorkshire Coop

I just wasn't getting any This thread has started up again now I've posted. The watched thread tab sure is handy!


----------



## wishing4wings

Yes, except it doesn't put you back where you left off!  I guess I will get comfortable with this new system eventually...  so it takes a few more clicks to get where I want to be...  won't kill me...  might wear out my clicking finger, though.


----------



## wishing4wings

York, I just now got the alert for your text!  This new system is going to get overwhelmed with how fast BYC moves. Think I will just turn all the alerts off and use the watched threads.


----------



## AlleysChicks

My EE pullet? and leghorn cockerel. Still no comb or wattle on the EE. 




 
As you can tell the brooder is getting a little cramped. They are going out this weekend!


----------



## wishing4wings

Alley, both your white chicks on the right against the wall are male.  Not sure about the small black chick, but it's comb looks pretty red also.


----------



## AlleysChicks

wishing4wings said:


> Alley, both your white chicks on the right against the wall are male.  Not sure about the small black chick, but it's comb looks pretty red also.



I know, those are my leghorn "sexed pullets" only 1 actually turned out to be female of the 3  The black is a bantam Cochin and is male. The rest I think are female. 

I have a batch of 3 week old bantams that I'm hoping are mostly female.


----------



## granny hatchet

soo sleepy..... 
Dr drew a circle around Toms red finger . Says if it gets bigger call her. Thinks the thing on his side is like a boil type.

i heard one of Camps babys chirping.


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> soo sleepy.....
> Dr drew a circle around Toms red finger . Says if it gets bigger call her. Thinks the thing on his side is like a boil type.
> 
> i heard one of Camps babys chirping.


Poor Tom, hope it goes away and doesn't get worse. 

Babies are coming! I'm eggcited for you granny!


----------



## Jane's chickens

Neighbor is here plowing my garden. Gotta help GS study for his algebra test. Planted little sage & chive plants in bigger pots. Thinned & replanted tomato seedlings. I think every seed we planted came up. Haven t picked up eggs yet, but everyone is fed & watered except Bella.


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> Poor Tom, hope it goes away and doesn't get worse.
> 
> Babies are coming! I'm eggcited for you granny!


thanks . I have 8 eggs from Lisa good and 10 from camping.  I think 9 of my own. LOL If they all hatch my brooder isnt big enough. I am going to need to do some serious scrambling


----------



## granny hatchet

Jane's chickens said:


> Neighbor is here plowing my garden. Gotta help GS study for his algebra test. Planted little sage & chive plants in bigger pots. Thinned & replanted tomato seedlings. I think every seed we planted came up. Haven t picked up eggs yet, but everyone is fed & watered except Bella.


I never did learn algebra.  Everyones gardens sound so good !


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> thanks . I have 8 eggs from Lisa good and 10 from camping.  I think 9 of my own. LOL If they all hatch my brooder isnt big enough. I am going to need to do some serious scrambling



27! Dang granny!


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> 27! Dang granny!


----------



## Dozclan12

I have a 12 by my names because my DH and I have 12 children between the two of us.


----------



## granny hatchet

oh almost forgot. I seen a soft /broken egg shell with the tolbunt hen so she did break an egg inside . Then passed the egg shell in 2 pieces today. Then she ate it.   Looked more like membrane then shell.


----------



## granny hatchet

Dozclan12 said:


> I have a 12 by my names because my DH and I have 12 children between the two of us.


   all grown ?


----------



## granny hatchet

The Brady Bunch Theme Song


----------



## Dozclan12

wishing4wings said:


> Yes, except it doesn't put you back where you left off!  I guess I will get comfortable with this new system eventually...  so it takes a few more clicks to get where I want to be...  won't kill me...  might wear out my clicking finger, though.



Are you talking about using the phone, because on my pc, it stays put on the same page after I quote something.   I thought that was handy.


----------



## Jane's chickens

Oh my gosh. tWELVEEE


----------



## Dozclan12

granny hatchet said:


> all grown ?



Yes..I am old.  I'm also a ...  Granny.  Many times over.  Plus, we have a great.


----------



## Dozclan12

granny hatchet said:


> The Brady Bunch Theme Song




Ha..we used to get that a lot when they were home.


----------



## Jane's chickens

I had 3 children, 4 gra dkids, & 1 ggrandson


----------



## granny hatchet

Dozclan12 said:


> Yes..I am old.  I'm also a ...  Granny.  Many times over.  Plus, we have a great.


Wow, thats all I can say.


----------



## granny hatchet

Boys vrs girls ?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Cyn, only 12? Seems like you two were slacking.


----------



## Jane's chickens

My dh was 1 of 11 children.


----------



## Dozclan12

He had one boy, 6 girls, I had three boys and one girl when we met.  So..later.. He had 6 girls and 2 boys.  I had one girl and 4  boys.   Yes, it's the His, mine, and ours thing.     We had a boy together.


----------



## Dozclan12

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Cyn, only 12? Seems like you two were slacking.



I know!  I tried.


----------



## Jane's chickens

I mainly want to plant okra, purple hull peas, tomatoes & peppers.


----------



## Dozclan12

Wait!  Is the modification done on BYC??????


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Dozclan12 said:


> Wait!  Is the modification done on BYC??????


Nope


----------



## wishing4wings

Dozclan12 said:


> I have a 12 by my names because my DH and I have 12 children between the two of us.


Ooooooh...   I thought maybe you had 12 toes or something!     You had 120!!!


----------



## wishing4wings

Granny, glad Tom saw the dr.  It's along drive for a Sharpie tattoo, but at least you don't have to worry now.


----------



## granny hatchet

wasnt even that good. Just a bic. LOL


----------



## Kiki

Dozclan12 said:


> Wait!  Is the modification done on BYC??????


Don't we all wish.


----------



## wishing4wings

Well, gee, a bic? Where did she get her degree?


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Well, gee, a bic? Where did she get her degree?


she actually dont have one. LOL 
So is my hen gonna die ?  She seems ok right now.


----------



## wishing4wings

The bar has been set pretty low!  


*Members with the Most Posts:*
458,614 members total on site
Last Day▾ | 7 days | 30 days | All time
Shows which members contributed the most posts during the time period.


#1.





BantyChooks
(30 posts)
#2.




kwhites634
(15 posts)
#3.




granny hatchet
(14 posts)
#4.




Nifty-Chicken
(9 posts)
#5.




sumi
(7 posts)

#6.




MotorcycleChick
(7 posts)
#7.




Happy Chooks
(5 posts)
#8.




ronott1
(5 posts)
#9.




Yorkshire Coop
(4 posts)
#10.




RavynFallen
(4 posts)


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> The bar has been set pretty low!
> 
> 
> *Members with the Most Posts:*
> 458,614 members total on site
> Last Day▾ | 7 days | 30 days | All time
> Shows which members contributed the most posts during the time period.
> 
> 
> #1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BantyChooks
> (30 posts)
> #2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwhites634
> (15 posts)
> #3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> granny hatchet
> (14 posts)
> #4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nifty-Chicken
> (9 posts)
> #5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumi
> (7 posts)
> 
> #6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MotorcycleChick
> (7 posts)
> #7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Chooks
> (5 posts)
> #8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronott1
> (5 posts)
> #9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yorkshire Coop
> (4 posts)
> #10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RavynFallen
> (4 posts)


Is this BYC ?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

granny hatchet said:


> Is this BYC ?


Ayuh


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> she actually dont have one. LOL
> So is my hen gonna die ?  She seems ok right now.



I had a hen that was walking around with her tail down.  My New Hamp, 5 yr old.  I thought for sure she was going to die, but she didn't and is back to laying.  I think she broke an egg on it's way down the chute. She must have passed it...  took over 2 weeks to get back to normal.  My fault, I was late refilling the oyster shell dish.  Seem they need even more as they get older...  mine are on layer pellets to, so supposed to be getting enough.

Yes, that was the most post count on BYC for yesterday!


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> I had a hen that was walking around with her tail down.  My New Hamp, 5 yr old.  I thought for sure she was going to die, but she didn't and is back to laying.  I think she broke an egg on it's way down the chute. She must have passed it...  took over 2 weeks to get back to normal.  My fault, I was late refilling the oyster shell dish.  Seem they need even more as they get older...  mine are on layer pellets to, so supposed to be getting enough.
> 
> Yes, that was the most post count on BYC for yesterday!


She probably hasnt had any calcium . Been feeding corn and 20% chick feed


----------



## granny hatchet

I feel bad now. I just gave all the rest of them some calcium.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

granny hatchet said:


> She probably hasnt had any calcium . Been feeding corn and 20% chick feed


Well, that'd do it.


----------



## campingshaws

I made it! Cooked all my meals, made eyes at all the boys. This has seriously been one of my very favorite groups.  They are so sweet and polite. And now I'm done! I have a Mother's Day tea with DD tomorrow, then I'm going to take the kids and stay the night with my mom.


----------



## granny hatchet

I dont need to keep chickens


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

campingshaws said:


> I made it! Cooked all my meals, made eyes at all the boys. This has seriously been one of my very favorite groups.  They are so sweet and polite. And now I'm done! I have a Mother's Day tea with DD tomorrow, then I'm going to take the kids and stay the night with my mom.


Hi bestie!! 



granny hatchet said:


> I dont need to keep chickens



Why not?


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> I made it! Cooked all my meals, made eyes at all the boys. This has seriously been one of my very favorite groups.  They are so sweet and polite. And now I'm done! I have a Mother's Day tea with DD tomorrow, then I'm going to take the kids and stay the night with my mom.


I hope you have wine and chocolates !


----------



## granny hatchet

cause I forget what they need.


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> I hope you have wine and chocolates !



No wine when there's a group here. But my desserts have been AWESOME. I made cupcakes from scratch with homemade buttercream frosting yesterday.


----------



## granny hatchet

I havent heard anything else from the eggs.  This is where I lose them.  nervous wreck.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

granny hatchet said:


> cause I forget what they need.


Your wrists still okay enough to write? Can you keep a notebook of everything you learn/relearn/whatever so you don't forget it?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

granny hatchet said:


> I havent heard anything else from the eggs.  This is where I lose them.  nervous wreck.


Breathe deep.... It'll all be fine.


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> No wine when there's a group here. But my desserts have been AWESOME. I made cupcakes from scratch with homemade buttercream frosting yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 33172


they look great ! I meant to take to your moms. LOL


----------



## granny hatchet

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Your wrists still okay enough to write? Can you keep a notebook of everything you learn/relearn/whatever so you don't forget it?


I lost it.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Wondering... Any one had an aggressive pullet before?

My Svarthona pullet has taken to biting & even jumping at feet, once or twice. Yes, she's a pullet, lol, I know what it sounds like... But unless she's a hen-feathered cockerel with a small comb and an attitude, I don't think so.

It's mainly when I walk past her roost to close the back door that she decides to try and take a bite out of me. Her brother is a sweetie, but evidently she needs to be taught some manners...


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

granny hatchet said:


> I lost it.


Notebook? Chain it to the counter, lol.


----------



## granny hatchet

granny hatchet said:


> I lost it.


probably got the heat or humidity too high


----------



## granny hatchet

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Notebook? Chain it to the counter, lol.


No, I bought a real nice leather bound book and started writing med dosing , vets, ect..


----------



## twisted-acres

Dozclan12 said:


> I have a 12 by my names because my DH and I have 12 children between the two of us.


almost like the movie "YOURS, MINE AND OURS"   staring Lucille Ball and Henry Fonda      GREAT MOVIE  sooooooooooooo much better then the remake


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

granny hatchet said:


> No, I bought a real nice leather bound book and started writing med dosing , vets, ect..


That stinks


----------



## wishing4wings

Mmmmmm....    cupcakes...



granny hatchet said:


> I dont need to keep chickens


I think maybe you do actually.  What would you do without them?


----------



## granny hatchet

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Wondering... Any one had an aggressive pullet before?
> 
> My Svarthona pullet has taken to biting & even jumping at feet, once or twice. Yes, she's a pullet, lol, I know what it sounds like... But unless she's a hen-feathered cockerel with a small comb and an attitude, I don't think so.
> 
> It's mainly when I walk past her roost to close the back door that she decides to try and take a bite out of me. Her brother is a sweetie, but evidently she needs to be taught some manners...


  I dont remember having a mean one.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Mmmmmm....    cupcakes...
> 
> 
> I think maybe you do actually.  What would you do without them?


Well I wouldnt be killing them by forgetting to give them what they need. I have forgot to feed the a couple times.


----------



## wishing4wings

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Wondering... Any one had an aggressive pullet before?
> 
> My Svarthona pullet has taken to biting & even jumping at feet, once or twice. Yes, she's a pullet, lol, I know what it sounds like... But unless she's a hen-feathered cockerel with a small comb and an attitude, I don't think so.
> 
> It's mainly when I walk past her roost to close the back door that she decides to try and take a bite out of me. Her brother is a sweetie, but evidently she needs to be taught some manners...



How old is it?  I've had young ones act like that toward other chicks, but never to me.  I scare them!


----------



## twisted-acres

good evening   I am pooped and my feet hurt   SHOULD NOT garden barefoot  until after all the tilling and getting the ground ready is done.   BUT shorts, tennis shoes and dress socks are for really old men.


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> Well I wouldnt be killing them by forgetting to give them what they need. I have forgot to feed the a couple times.


Where's your BYC calendar?  Hang it on the wall and keep all your notes and appointments there.  Post Its and lists keep me sane!


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> I dont remember having a mean one.


nope just gay or mean roosters.   Hen's are normal   well other then that one Guiena of yours


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> they look great ! I meant to take to your moms. LOL



OH!  they are strict teetotalers, so that would open an unnecessary can of worms.  




Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Wondering... Any one had an aggressive pullet before?
> 
> My Svarthona pullet has taken to biting & even jumping at feet, once or twice. Yes, she's a pullet, lol, I know what it sounds like... But unless she's a hen-feathered cockerel with a small comb and an attitude, I don't think so.
> 
> It's mainly when I walk past her roost to close the back door that she decides to try and take a bite out of me. Her brother is a sweetie, but evidently she needs to be taught some manners...



Topaz nips my feet. I guess treat her like a cockerel and pin her down, then carry her a bit? Pinecone bites at me when I add food or water, so I'm carrying her around, too.


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> good evening   I am poop and my feet hurt   SHOULD NOT garden barefoot  until after all the tilling and getting the ground ready is done.   BUT shorts, tennis shoes and dress socks are for really old men.


----------



## wishing4wings

twisted-acres said:


> good evening   I am poop and my feet hurt   SHOULD NOT garden barefoot  until after all the tilling and getting the ground ready is done.   BUT shorts, tennis shoes and dress socks are for really old men.


Now don't put yourself down like that...  you are not poop!  When you have tater toes, you have to garden barefoot!  No other way.


----------



## twisted-acres

wishing4wings said:


> Where's your BYC calendar?  Hang it on the wall and keep all your notes and appointments there.  Post Its and lists keep me sane!



but I loose my lists


----------



## twisted-acres

DOES ANY ONE KNOW ????   When you spray dandy lion poison and the flowers then go to seed   and the seeds fertile  or dead


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> OH!  they are strict teetotalers, so that would open an unnecessary can of worms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topaz nips my feet. I guess treat her like a cockerel and pin her down, then carry her a bit? Pinecone bites at me when I add food or water, so I'm carrying her around, too.


Ya, the wine is for you.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

wishing4wings said:


> How old is it?  I've had young ones act like that toward other chicks, but never to me.  I scare them!


4 months, 11 days.

Here's a picture of her next to her brother. She's in the back.


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> DOES ANY ONE KNOW ????   When you spray dandy lion poison and the flowers then go to seed   and the seeds fertile  or dead


know what ? Im missing posts. I seen someone quote wishings but didnt see the original.


----------



## wishing4wings

twisted-acres said:


> but I loose my lists


That's why I use Post Its, they stick on the calendar or the fridge or my forehead.  Can't forget things then!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

campingshaws said:


> Topaz nips my feet. I guess treat her like a cockerel and pin her down, then carry her a bit? Pinecone bites at me when I add food or water, so I'm carrying her around, too.


Thanks!


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> know what ? Im missing posts. I seen someone quote wishings but didnt see the original.



x2.


----------



## granny hatchet

they are fertile, 


granny hatchet said:


> know what ? Im missing posts. I seen someone quote wishings but didnt see the original.


they are incased in a hull protecting them.


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> they are fertile,
> 
> they are incased in a hull protecting them.


???????????????????


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

I'm using a binder for my chicken records... I like it cos I can add in new pages by category instead of having notes all over the place. Since I'm planning on hatching Chanteclers in the next few years, good record-keeping is essential unless I want to pull my hair out trying to remember breeding records.


----------



## wishing4wings

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> 4 months, 11 days.
> 
> Here's a picture of her next to her brother. She's in the back.
> View attachment 33179
> 
> View attachment 33178



I think at that age they have raging hormones.  Maybe she will settle down. Has she always done it?




granny hatchet said:


> know what ? Im missing posts. I seen someone quote wishings but didnt see the original.



Yes, me too.  It's people posting while you post and if you don't hit the "view them?" part of the brown bar telling you someone posted, the messages won't post when you post yours, and they don''t even show up unless you change pages or refresh.  Very confusing.


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> ???????????????????


the weed seeds are protected.


----------



## granny hatchet

this site truly sucks


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> the weed seeds are protected.



OH MY ACKING ASS   GOING TO HAVE MORE THEN I JUST POISONED


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> they are fertile,
> 
> they are incased in a hull protecting them.



Yes, if they got pollinated.  All depends on if Twist's bees have been busy.


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> OH MY ACKING ASS   GOING TO HAVE MORE THEN I JUST POISONED


you will never win against dandelions


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

wishing4wings said:


> I think at that age they have raging hormones.  Maybe she will settle down. Has she always done it?


Nope. She was sweet as a chick. Here's hoping she calms down again.

It isn't bad... Just odd, and rather painful if she hits the right spot.



twisted-acres said:


> OH MY ACKING ASS   GOING TO HAVE MORE THEN I JUST POISONED


Is it bad that this made me laugh out loud?


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> OH MY ACKING ASS   GOING TO HAVE MORE THEN I JUST POISONED


there is long acting poison you can/did? use that will kill them as they sprout.


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> you will never win against dandelions


I realize this but would like to have less then 30% of my yard dandy lions.


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> this site truly sucks


We'll get used to it.  Had the same thing happening on BYC before.  If anyone can crash a server, it's granny's thread!  

Nifty just posted that they successfully added another server and the transfer has sped up a bit.  It's been going a lot slower than expected, so he's not giving estimates on when it will be finished.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Yes, if they got pollinated.  All depends on if Twist's bees have been busy.


then you kill all the honey bees . Embrace the pretty yellow flowers. Make some tea or jelly . But not on these, they got poisoned


----------



## twisted-acres

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Nope. She was sweet as a chick. Here's hoping she calms down again.
> 
> It isn't bad... Just odd, and rather painful if she hits the right spot.
> 
> 
> Is it bad that this made me laugh out loud?


I
TIS  HORRENDOUSLY BAD   and my dogs brought in  a wormwood seed and a cockelburr seed which are now growing beautifully in the yard.    OR were hoping poison got them as well


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> We'll get used to it.  Had the same thing happening on BYC before.  If anyone can crash a server, it's granny's thread!
> 
> Nifty just posted that they successfully added another server and the transfer has sped up a bit.  It's been going a lot slower than expected, so he's not giving estimates on when it will be finished.


told you it would be at least a week.


----------



## wishing4wings

twisted-acres said:


> I realize this but would like to have less then 30% of my yard dandy lions.


Have they been pollinated and had time to develop?  Catch some of the fluff and see if there is a little fat seed at the bottom.  Could be they were not pollinated.  If they were, get out your vacuum and vacuum the lawn. Would give the neighbors something else to talk about!


----------



## campingshaws

twisted-acres said:


> I realize this but would like to have less then 30% of my yard dandy lions.


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> there is long acting poison you can/did? use that will kill them as they sprout.



will it get stuck on the dogs feet and do them in ???  or Human's as well I guess 

if not what is it called


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> I
> TIS  HORRENDOUSLY BAD   and my dogs brought in  a wormwood seed and a cockelburr seed which are now growing beautifully in the yard.    OR were hoping poison got them as well


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> will it get stuck on the dogs feet and do them in ???  or Human's as well I guess
> 
> if not what is it called


well I didnt know there was going to be a test..


----------



## twisted-acres

wishing4wings said:


> Have they been pollinated and had time to develop?  Catch some of the fluff and see if there is a little fat seed at the bottom.  Could be they were not pollinated.  If they were, get out your vacuum and vacuum the lawn. Would give the neighbors something else to talk about!


some have thin brownish bottoms  and others are green  but fluffy


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> well I didnt know there was going to be a test..



NOT NICE to tease a person with hope like that and then NOT have the answer


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> NOT NICE to tease a person with hope like that and then NOT have the answer


I tried to stop using poison when I became a tree hugger . I know they make it, just dont remember .


----------



## twisted-acres

this site makes me want to hurt/break someone or some thing   with the whole ass-in-ine  way to refresh see other posts


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> I tried to stop using poison when I became a tree hugger . I know they make it, just dont remember .


----------



## granny hatchet

* Roundup Extended Control 160-oz Weed and Grass Killer *
*Item # *315777* Model # *5708010

 (129 Reviews) 






















$18.97


----------



## wishing4wings

twisted-acres said:


> some have thin brownish bottoms  and others are green  but fluffy


 I cut a bunch of tops off of weeds with a similar type flower and left them on the ground.  Next day they had all opened up and fluff was spreading fast and furious.  Luckily, they were not fertile. I don't know how thin a dandylion seed is fertile or not.  We rarely get them...  too dry here.  

Non pollinated ones would be thinner than these, I think.


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> I tried to stop using poison when I became a tree hugger . I know they make it, just dont remember .


I love trees and hug them all the time.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> I love trees and hug them all the time.


I still havent used the poison for the ticks. I really dont want to.


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> * Roundup Extended Control 160-oz Weed and Grass Killer *
> *Item # *315777* Model # *5708010
> 
> (129 Reviews)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $18.97



lol   that kills EVERYTHING  grass included,  for sidewalk cracks and such.  BUT  thankyou for looking


----------



## twisted-acres

wishing4wings said:


> I cut a bunch of tops off of weeds with a similar type flower and left them on the ground.  Next day they had all opened up and fluff was spreading fast and furious.  Luckily, they were not fertile. I don't know how thin a dandylion seed is fertile or not.  We rarely get them...  too dry here.
> 
> Non pollinated ones would be thinner than these, I think.



then I think/hope/pray  most of mine are not  fertile    the vast majority actually "blossomed"  after being sprayed.

b


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> lol   that kills EVERYTHING  grass included,  for sidewalk cracks and such.  BUT  thankyou for looking


I will find it.


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> I still havent used the poison for the ticks. I really dont want to.


I don't normally use poison to apply to the ground   BUT  making an exception for  noxious weeds that my good neighbor turns me into the county weed board for and dandylions


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> I will find it.


You want the stuff that kills broad leaf weeds?


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> I don't normally use poison to apply to the ground   BUT  making an exception for  noxious weeds that my good neighbor turns me into the county weed board for and dandylions


Preen ?  I used to use it all the time.


----------



## granny hatchet

I know Twist, difference is , you have a business you need to keep looking good. I doubt you would use it at the farm.


----------



## twisted-acres

I just realized  I am supposed to be leaving in the am for Cheyenne   and haven't packed a thing   SO NOT READY for this trip.


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> Preen ?  I used to use it all the time.



preen seems to work once the bed/area is clean of weeds stops them from coming back   at least in flower and some veggie beds.


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> I just realized  I am supposed to be leaving in the am for Cheyenne   and haven't packed a thing   SO NOT READY for this trip.


???


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> I know Twist, difference is , you have a business you need to keep looking good. I doubt you would use it at the farm.



LOL unless the guests in only 8 of the rooms look out their back window they can't see my Yard.  Although I know some do because they "talk" to the dogs through the screen


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> preen seems to work once the bed/area is clean of weeds stops them from coming back   at least in flower and some veggie beds.


keeps them from sprouting. yup. wont kill the ones there but they would die by themself and no new ones.


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> ???



Mick's  (nephew who lived here for awhile and helped out)   it is his graduation.   So  the plan is to drive down on Friday and then back home on Sunday.   about 500 miles one way


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> Mick's  (nephew who lived here for awhile and helped out)   it is his graduation.   So  the plan is to drive down on Friday and then back home on Sunday.   about 500 miles one way


already ? I thought that was a time away.


----------



## twisted-acres

my sucker chair is whispering to me   HELP


----------



## OneFineAcre

You should give a prize to post 1000
Looks like Debs Flock is going to beat you there though


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> already ? I thought that was a time away.



nope graduation ceremony is on Sat. May 13      Niece's First Communion was last Saturday


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> my sucker chair is whispering to me   HELP


LOL Be careful on your trip.  enjoy yourself. Maybe BYC will be up when you get back.


----------



## granny hatchet

OneFineAcre said:


> You should give a prize to post 1000
> Looks like Debs Flock is going to beat you there though


Hopefully I wont be here that long


----------



## granny hatchet

Big congrats to him Twist


----------



## granny hatchet

Big congrats to him Twist


----------



## granny hatchet

Big congrats to him Twist


----------



## granny hatchet

Big congrats to him Twist


----------



## granny hatchet

Big congrats to him Twist


----------



## twisted-acres

will do.  


granny hatchet said:


> Big congrats to him Twist


It's another "certificate"  thru vocational college ??   this time for welding  last year it was desile mechanics


----------



## OneFineAcre

granny hatchet said:


> Hopefully I wont be here that long



I wasn't trying to be mean
I was serious 
Maybe a free calendar or something
Sorry


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> I wasn't trying to be mean
> I was serious
> Maybe a free calendar or something
> Sorry


I like your avatar.


----------



## granny hatchet

Im not trying to be mean either. si


OneFineAcre said:


> I wasn't trying to be mean
> I was serious
> Maybe a free calendar or something
> Sorry


the site keeps messing up as you can see on prev. page.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I like your avatar.


Thank you
I was actually on BYC when I got my first 3 goats 
Had a thread
When the site is back up I'm going to go back and see if I can get the pics
Still have Ginger and Minnie 
We got them at 3 months old and they are 8 years old now


----------



## granny hatchet

although now that you mention it , I have to say, Its hard to tell friend from foe here


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> although now that you mention it , I have to say, Its hard to tell friend from foe here



I thought they were all your friend's  at least at first


----------



## granny hatchet

granny hatchet said:


> although now that you mention it , I have to say, Its hard to tell friend from foe here





twisted-acres said:


> I thought they were all your friend's  at least at first


Some dont want us here . They made that plain.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> Thank you
> I was actually on BYC when I got my first 3 goats
> Had a thread
> When the site is back up I'm going to go back and see if I can get the pics
> Still have Ginger and Minnie
> We got them at 3 months old and they are 8 years old now


Pretty impressive. What's the average lifespan of a goat?


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> Some dont want us here . They made that plain.


well tuff nutz to them and it's not like we just decided en'mass  to come over and mess up their world  BLAME IT ALL ON NIFTY


----------



## twisted-acres

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Pretty impressive. What's the average lifespan of a goat?


longer then a lot of my trees at the farm     Thanks to the 2 weithers Rod brought in last spring,   MAY THEY NOW  TASTE GOOD


----------



## granny hatchet

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Pretty impressive. What's the average lifespan of a goat?


depends on if Twist can get to them or not


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

granny hatchet said:


> depends on if Twist can get to them or not


----------



## wishing4wings

OneFineAcre said:


> Thank you
> I was actually on BYC when I got my first 3 goats
> Had a thread
> When the site is back up I'm going to go back and see if I can get the pics
> Still have Ginger and Minnie
> We got them at 3 months old and they are 8 years old now


You can go to BYC and get them now.  The site is still up, you just can't post anything.


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> longer then a lot of my trees at the farm     Thanks to the 2 weithers Rod brought in last spring,   MAY THEY NOW  TASTE GOOD


LOLOL


----------



## OneFineAcre

granny hatchet said:


> although now that you mention it , I have to say, Its hard to tell friend from foe here


You don't have any foes here
Some joking comments may have been misinterpreted 
This is a fairly tight nit community here too
The only inconvenience is the fact that I always go to "recent posts" to navigate 
Usually I can see everything in the last 24 hours on first 2 pages 
Not now LOL
But it's cool


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> depends on if Twist can get to them or not


----------



## AlleysChicks

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Wondering... Any one had an aggressive pullet before?
> 
> My Svarthona pullet has taken to biting & even jumping at feet, once or twice. Yes, she's a pullet, lol, I know what it sounds like... But unless she's a hen-feathered cockerel with a small comb and an attitude, I don't think so.
> 
> It's mainly when I walk past her roost to close the back door that she decides to try and take a bite out of me. Her brother is a sweetie, but evidently she needs to be taught some manners...




I had one. Thought she was a cockerel. But she was a black sex link. Was mean as a snake until she started laying.  Would jump up and bite my hand as I was walking. I tried packing her around, treats, etc. She's nice now. I guess just give yours a little time. 



twisted-acres said:


> will it get stuck on the dogs feet and do them in ???  or Human's as well I guess
> 
> if not what is it called



You'd have to check labels and see if it is pet/people friendly. I've seen many dogs have seizures and other neurological issues from walking on treated grass.


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> Some dont want us here . They made that plain.





granny hatchet said:


> depends on if Twist can get to them or not


----------



## AlleysChicks

Had 90 something posts to catch up on  I don't like that there isn't very many on each page!


----------



## H2oratt

How many posts are we at?


----------



## twisted-acres

AlleysChicks said:


> I had one. Thought she was a cockerel. But she was a black sex link. Was mean as a snake until she started laying.  Would jump up and bite my hand as I was walking. I tried packing her around, treats, etc. She's nice now. I guess just give yours a little time.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to check labels and see if it is pet/people friendly. I've seen many dogs have seizures and other neurological issues from walking on treated grass.



in Yuri's case NOT so sure I would be able to tell a difference  the big goof ball    I think he and my cell phone both rode the short bus together.


----------



## granny hatchet

well, I didnt mean to be rude, My apologies.


----------



## wishing4wings

AlleysChicks said:


> I had one. Thought she was a cockerel. But she was a black sex link. Was mean as a snake until she started laying.  Would jump up and bite my hand as I was walking. I tried packing her around, treats, etc. She's nice now. I guess just give yours a little time.


It's hormones, I tell ya...  hormones!!!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

894, h2o


----------



## H2oratt

Well I have had a most crappy hatch. Only 6 out of 18. And they are all sticky.


----------



## twisted-acres

H2oratt said:


> Well I have had a most crappy hatch. Only 6 out of 18. And they are all sticky.


so sorry about that


----------



## H2oratt

Twist, do you have the cell phone for old people. The one that only has a couple of buttons?


----------



## H2oratt

You know this one
Jitterbug - Flip Easy-to-Use 4G Prepaid Cell Phone - Graphite (GreatCall)


----------



## twisted-acres

H2oratt said:


> Twist, do you have the cell phone for old people. The one that only has a couple of buttons?


yep   NO texting ,  no camera   no flash light, no web  nothing but flip open and actually call people       And I like it that way.


----------



## granny hatchet

H2oratt said:


> Well I have had a most crappy hatch. Only 6 out of 18. And they are all sticky.


sorry to hear. I dont hear mine now.


----------



## AlleysChicks

twisted-acres said:


> in Yuri's case NOT so sure I would be able to tell a difference  the big goof ball    I think he and my cell phone both rode the short bus together.


  Pippa is the same way. She has a few loose screws upstairs 


wishing4wings said:


> It's hormones, I tell ya...  hormones!!!!



Mine was mean from the time I got her lol she was only a few days old at the time


----------



## twisted-acres

H2oratt said:


> You know this one
> Jitterbug - Flip Easy-to-Use 4G Prepaid Cell Phone - Graphite (GreatCall)


nope mine is thru Verizon   I think I have had it for 10 years


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> sorry to hear. I dont hear mine now.


----------



## OneFineAcre

901 posts
Sorry 902


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> yep   NO texting ,  no camera   no flash light, no web  nothing but flip open and actually call people       And I like it that way.


he has the one with 2 buttons. 911 and the president


----------



## wishing4wings

H2oratt said:


> Well I have had a most crappy hatch. Only 6 out of 18. And they are all sticky.


That's terrible.   Sticky means too much humidity?  What do you think happened to the nonhatchers?


----------



## AlleysChicks

twisted-acres said:


> yep   NO texting ,  no camera   no flash light, no web  nothing but flip open and actually call people       And I like it that way.



I don't know how you do it. I hate talking to people on the phone. They never know when to shut up. 

And then get angry when I "accidentally" end the call. 

I will say the flashlight has come in handy. Saved my toes in the middle of the night.


----------



## twisted-acres

OneFineAcre said:


> 901 posts
> Sorry 902



you realize that trying to keep up the count is a loosing battle


----------



## granny hatchet

Im not buying ya'll a calendar.   Yankee dime maybe


----------



## granny hatchet

and bam


----------



## wishing4wings

We don't do it for the posts, we do it for the fun!


----------



## twisted-acres

AlleysChicks said:


> I don't know how you do it. I hate talking to people on the phone. They never know when to shut up.
> 
> And then get angry when I "accidentally" end the call.
> 
> I will say the flashlight has come in handy. Saved my toes in the middle of the night.


well there is a lot of "radio free Europe" out here  and really crappy coverage so I have a built in excuse.  AND may have used that to my advantage a few times


----------



## granny hatchet

dont even have a phone so I win. Dont even matter if I am stranded, no one to call. LOL


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> and bam



what ???


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> We don't do it for the posts, we do it for the fun!


LOL fact little chick. I heard a song today made me think of you. I will try to find it


----------



## granny hatchet

*Martina McBride - A Broken Wing - YouTube*


----------



## AlleysChicks

twisted-acres said:


> well there is a lot of "radio free Europe" out here  and really crappy coverage so I have a built in excuse.  AND may have used that to my advantage a few times



It's crappy here too. If I walk into a different room I lose bars.


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> It's crappy here too. If I walk into a different room I lose bars.


just the opposite here.


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> what ???


different count , just like that


----------



## granny hatchet

I walk into different bars and lose rooms


----------



## OneFineAcre

granny hatchet said:


> Im not buying ya'll a calendar.   Yankee dime maybe



@Nifty 
@Sumi 
@Latestarter 
Can't you spring for a BYC calendar for post 1000


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> different count , just like that


OH


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> I walk into different bars and lose rooms


----------



## AlleysChicks

Guys my 5 week chicks want to be ducks.  They keep flooding their brooder.  Then playing in the water.


----------



## granny hatchet

they will take it, they are about 50 ahead


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> *Martina McBride - A Broken Wing - YouTube*


I like Martina McBride.  If it was me in that video, the man would have had a broken wing...   along with a few other things.


----------



## AlleysChicks

BYH is loading slow for me. And having trouble refreshing lol


----------



## granny hatchet

I had some like that too once Ally. dont remember the breed.  they even sounded like ducks


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> I like Martina McBride.  If it was me in that video, the man would have had a broken wing...   along with a few other things.


I didnt watch the video.


----------



## wishing4wings

OneFineAcre said:


> @Nifty
> @Sumi
> @Latestarter
> Can't you spring for a BYC calendar for post 1000


That's sweet of you, but 1000 posts is a drop in the bucket for granny's threads.  We don't even have all our peeps checking in here.  You should come over and join us on BYC.  Lots of laughs!


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> I had some like that too once Ally. dont remember the breed.  they even sounded like ducks



I can't escape them! They better grow out of it.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> That's sweet of you, but 1000 posts is a drop in the bucket for granny's threads.  We don't even have all our peeps checking in here.  You should come over and join us on BYC.  Lots of laughs!


hahahaa


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> I didnt watch the video.


Good training tool for young ladies to recognize the beginning of spousal abuse.


----------



## AlleysChicks

We are only 22 post behind the others and it's been pretty quiet here today


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> I can't escape them! They better grow out of it.


mine did at about a month or 2. How old are they ?


----------



## twisted-acres

AlleysChicks said:


> We are only 22 post behind the others and it's been pretty quiet here today


True  but now GRANNY"S in the house


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Good training tool for young ladies to recognize the beginning of spousal abuse.


aww, I didnt know it was a song about abuse. Sorry.  I know that aint you.


----------



## AlleysChicks

5 weeks. They do it about once a week.


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> True  but now GRANNY"S in the house


IN DA HOUSE !


----------



## AlleysChicks

twisted-acres said:


> True  but now GRANNY"S in the house




That's true! She's the one that gets everyone talking!


----------



## granny hatchet

Lisa, come help us jack this place up !
I might run out of things to say.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Good training tool for young ladies to recognize the beginning of spousal abuse.


I guess I never needed to worry about that . My mama taught me if a man even lookes at you crosseyed to show him what for. LOL


----------



## wishing4wings

AlleysChicks said:


> Guys my 5 week chicks want to be ducks.  They keep flooding their brooder.  Then playing in the water.


Are you sure they're really chickens?  






Take them for a dip!


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> I guess I never needed to worry about that . My mama taught me if a man even lookes at you crosseyed to show him what for. LOL



Dam straight!


----------



## twisted-acres

well no calves on the ground yet    maybe in a couple weeks.


----------



## granny hatchet

My ex shook my babys crib cause she was crying and I slit his throat. Just not deep enough.  sucky knives . LOL


----------



## twisted-acres

AlleysChicks said:


> 5 weeks. They do it about once a week.


maybe they just aren't sure what day it is for the "Saturday night bath"  night


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> Lisa, come help us jack this place up !
> I might run out of things to say.


that's like saying congress might run out of ways to spend our tax dollars.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Are you sure they're really chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take them for a dip!


thats a lot of duck


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> aww, I didnt know it was a song about abuse. Sorry.  I know that aint you.


No, she leaves before it gets to that, so very good role model.  Martina don't mess around!


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> well no calves on the ground yet    maybe in a couple weeks.


sure hope Granny dont drop while your gone


----------



## AlleysChicks

wishing4wings said:


> Are you sure they're really chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take them for a dip!


I think they have been talking to the ducklings.

The ones outside like to play in the rain. And they jump in mud puddles.


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> that's like saying congress might run out of ways to spend our tax dollars.


hahahaaaaa  I should of been a politicker .


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> sure hope Granny dont drop while your gone


that would be my luck   THAT IS what Crazy Sheila did to me last year.


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> hahahaaaaa  I should of been a politicker .


had to read that 3 times   thought you said  pot LICKER


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> that would be my luck   THAT IS what Crazy Sheila did to me last year.


well there you go, she dropped Wagner on his head


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> hahahaaaaa  I should of been a politicker .


  I read that as potlicker!


----------



## twisted-acres

AlleysChicks said:


> I think they have been talking to the ducklings.
> 
> The ones outside like to play in the rain. And they jump in mud puddles.


all of my Brahma's like to do that  from birth to death   I think the oldest was 4 maybe 5


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> had to read that 3 times   thought you said  pot LICKER


oh, I been a pot licker all my life. fudge, brownie mixes


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> oh, I been a pot licker all my life. fudge, brownie mixes



or pretty much anything you didn't have to cook


----------



## granny hatchet

whats a pot licker ?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

H2oratt said:


> You know this one
> Jitterbug - Flip Easy-to-Use 4G Prepaid Cell Phone - Graphite (GreatCall)


I've had my eye on that one. Once this (deleted) cell phone goes kaput I'll likely spring for it.



granny hatchet said:


> oh, I been a pot licker all my life. fudge, brownie mixes


x2


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> or pretty much anything you didn't have to cook


YUP. and its gooooddddd.


----------



## granny hatchet

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I've had my eye on that one. Once this (deleted) cell phone goes kaput I'll likely spring for it.
> 
> x2


you gonna get an old lady phone ? hahaa


----------



## AlleysChicks

twisted-acres said:


> maybe they just aren't sure what day it is for the "Saturday night bath"  night


 Maybe I should hang a calendar next to the brooder. 



twisted-acres said:


> all of my Brahma's like to do that  from birth to death   I think the oldest was 4 maybe 5



Weirdos lol it's funny to watch though


----------



## granny hatchet

where ya go Ally ?


----------



## campingshaws




----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

granny hatchet said:


> you gonna get an old lady phone ? hahaa


Why not? I loved the flip phones when I had 'em, and the nice big buttons are a plus for my fat fingers. My poor brain can't handle all the doohickeys and jiggers on them modern do-everything-but-call-someone phones.


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> Maybe I should hang a calendar next to the brooder.
> 
> 
> 
> Weirdos lol it's funny to watch though


Tom took mine again


----------



## AlleysChicks

I learned a long time ago that I can't use flip or slide phones. I kill them lol


----------



## Dozclan12

twisted-acres said:


> almost like the movie "YOURS, MINE AND OURS"   staring Lucille Ball and Henry Fonda      GREAT MOVIE  sooooooooooooo much better then the remake


 Oh, I so have to agree!!


----------



## Dozclan12

Dozclan12 said:


> Oh, I so have to agree!!



Wait, I thought you were talking about mine!!   Ha!   Mine is the bestest!!


----------



## granny hatchet

omg camping thats a lot of cocks.


----------



## twisted-acres

AlleysChicks said:


> Maybe I should hang a calendar next to the brooder.
> 
> 
> 
> Weirdos lol it's funny to watch though




sure is  and the Brahma's  have feathered feet   make huge wet foot prints when they are done.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

AlleysChicks said:


> I learned a long time ago that I can't use flip or slide phones. I kill them lol


Ever killed a Nokia? 



granny hatchet said:


> omg camping thats a lot of cocks.


One is enough, don't you think?


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> where ya go Ally ?



I raided the fridge & finished off my ranch pizza from lunch. Late dinner lol



granny hatchet said:


> Tom took mine again



Take it back! AND smack him with a newspaper!


----------



## Dozclan12

twisted-acres said:


> DOES ANY ONE KNOW ????   When you spray dandy lion poison and the flowers then go to seed   and the seeds fertile  or dead



Any ol time..if it isn't going to rain within 24 hrs..even if that bottle says it's waterproof, don't believe them!    I kick my heels into the weed to open it a bit, then spray away.  Make sure you are only using the stuff for weeds..not a grass killer.


----------



## granny hatchet

I know there is a red neck joke in here somewhere


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> omg camping thats a lot of cocks.


----------



## ChickenLady2014

granny hatchet said:


> Lisa, come help us jack this place up !
> I might run out of things to say.


Lol granny, trying to catchup on reading material


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> I raided the fridge & finished off my ranch pizza from lunch. Late dinner lol
> 
> 
> 
> Take it back! AND smack him with a newspaper!


you would think but he likes this.


----------



## granny hatchet

ChickenLady2014 said:


> Lol granny, trying to catchup on reading material


Hi hun, I heard one of your eggs too but just once.


----------



## Dozclan12

Love this photo...


----------



## granny hatchet

where they at Ally ? 18 more for us


----------



## granny hatchet

thats what Im waiting on tonight . eggs just like them. 45 mins will be day 20 ? or 19. shoot cant kee up.


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> whats a pot licker ?



Depends.  Some parts of the country potlicker means a really good meal.  Other, not so nice parts of the country, a pot licker (2 words) is a poor person.


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


>


jealous ??


----------



## AlleysChicks

Us 983
Them982


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Depends.  Some parts of the country potlicker means a really good meal.  Other, not so nice parts of the country, a pot licker (2 words) is a poor person.


ohh, well I am a poor person in need of a really good meal so ya, Im a pot licker !


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> Us 983
> Them982


omg !!


----------



## wishing4wings

campingshaws said:


> View attachment 33210 View attachment 33211 View attachment 33212 View attachment 33213


Camping, was that little Hona sitting on all those eggs??  Let her hatch!  You could use a few more cockerels (or 12)!


----------



## granny hatchet

watch it be a tie. come on yall


----------



## granny hatchet

my fingers are swelling . hahahhaaa
where you go ol man snoring ?


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> jealous ??



NOPE


----------



## AlleysChicks

wishing4wings said:


> Camping, was that little Hona sitting on all those eggs??  Let her hatch!  You could use a few more cockerels (or 12)!





We need to figure out a way to get less males.


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> my fingers are swelling . hahahhaaa
> where you go ol man snoring ?


got caught up watching u tube videos/songs


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> NOPE


well that sucks. I hope one day you will be jelous of me. hahahaa


----------



## AlleysChicks

Tied. Go go go!


----------



## twisted-acres

AlleysChicks said:


> We need to figure out a way to get less males.


----------



## AlleysChicks

Less than 10 away!


----------



## wishing4wings

Where did camping go?  Did she just do a picture drive by??


----------



## twisted-acres

I am jealous of you everytime you get BYC company


----------



## AlleysChicks

twisted-acres said:


>



Not you goof. I meant chicks lol


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> We need to figure out a way to get less males.


mama said blow their "eggs" off. LOL


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

AlleysChicks said:


> Less than 10 away!


Congrats!


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> I am jealous of you everytime you get BYC company


because you want them to come see you ? or ???


----------



## twisted-acres

what do you think of her version ???


----------



## AlleysChicks

wishing4wings said:


> Where did camping go?  Did she just do a picture drive by??



She poofed! 



granny hatchet said:


> mama said blow their "eggs" off. LOL


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> because you want them to come see you ? or ???


YES


----------



## wishing4wings

I get self conscious when we start counting posts.  Feel like I'm jabbering too much.  Getting close to tripe digits soon.


----------



## granny hatchet

go tell em ally !


----------



## campingshaws

wishing4wings said:


> Camping, was that little Hona sitting on all those eggs??  Let her hatch!  You could use a few more cockerels (or 12)!



LOL no. Those are my eating eggs. See the teensy banty ones?


----------



## H2oratt

twisted-acres said:


> yep   NO texting ,  no camera   no flash light, no web  nothing but flip open and actually call people       And I like it that way.



What is your number?


----------



## AlleysChicks

1,008 US

1,003 them.


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> YES


just them ?


----------



## twisted-acres

AlleysChicks said:


> Not you goof. I meant chicks lol



Just never sure with you hens      and I was going to say if you don't shower, put on makeup do your hair  that MIGHT get you less males


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

wishing4wings said:


> I get self conscious when we start counting posts.  Feel like I'm jabbering too much.  Getting close to tripe digits soon.


As long as we're counting thread posts and not MY posts, I'm okay, lol.


----------



## H2oratt

wishing4wings said:


> That's terrible.   Sticky means too much humidity?  What do you think happened to the nonhatchers?



I do a dry hatch so I don't know how I can get my humidity lower.  It stayed about 30% the whole time til the end.


----------



## wishing4wings

twisted-acres said:


> what do you think of her version ???


Pretty.  She sounds Gaelic.  BUT, nothing beats Simon and the Garfunk!  Their harmony is the best.


----------



## AlleysChicks

wishing4wings said:


> I get self conscious when we start counting posts.  Feel like I'm jabbering too much.  Getting close to tripe digits soon.



No way! I'm happy when more than 2 people are talking. I like input.


----------



## twisted-acres

like this version of Dolly's  "Jolene


----------



## H2oratt

granny hatchet said:


> Im not buying ya'll a calendar.   Yankee dime maybe



Come on, they are only 5 dollars now


----------



## granny hatchet

I liked it too twist. celtic


----------



## H2oratt

He has the one that calls" help I have fallen and I can't get up"


----------



## H2oratt

He has the one that calls" help I have fallen and I can't get up"


----------



## H2oratt

granny hatchet said:


> he has the one with 2 buttons. 911 and the president



Lololololol


----------



## wishing4wings

twisted-acres said:


> YES



Ach, come on...  you can do BETTER than that, man!


----------



## granny hatchet

H2oratt said:


> He has the one that calls" help I have fallen and I can't get up"


I need one of those . LOL


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Ach, come on...  you can do BETTER than that, man!


he can, he wont


----------



## AlleysChicks

twisted-acres said:


> Just never sure with you hens      and I was going to say if you don't shower, put on makeup do your hair  that MIGHT get you less males



apparently I should take your advice. Maybe people would leave me alone! 
But I've been told I look deathly ill without makeup on. You may be on to something twist.


----------



## H2oratt

We have the herd mentality though


----------



## granny hatchet

Ally hit the 1000th . 


H2oratt said:


> Come on, they are only 5 dollars now


 you want your yankee dime ?


----------



## granny hatchet

gonna go check temps . Again. LOL


----------



## H2oratt

Let's see what words get bleeped on here.
Twist have you split the tit into two pastures yet?


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> because you want them to come see you ? or ???


because you get to see them and they get to see you


----------



## H2oratt

What is a Yankee dime?


----------



## wishing4wings

twisted-acres said:


> like this version of Dolly's  "Jolene


Very respectable, but I've heard better, and she was putting on the Gaelic accent.  Did she win the contest?


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> Ally hit the 1000th .
> 
> you want your yankee dime ?



Do I get a door prize?  A trip to Chickenland?


----------



## twisted-acres

H2oratt said:


> Let's see what words get bleeped on here.
> Twist have you split the tit into two pastures yet?


yes Ma'am  that was done 3 or 4 or 5 weeks ago  and now the herd it locked out of both sections of the tit since the beginning of the month  hoping the grass will grow good before moving the soon to drop cows back in there.


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> because you get to see them and they get to see you


thank you Twist, I would love to come for a visit and so would the others.  and one day we may.


----------



## twisted-acres

wishing4wings said:


> Very respectable, but I've heard better, and she was putting on the Gaelic accent.  Did she win the contest?


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> Do I get a door prize?  A trip to Chickenland?


do you know who came in first for sure ? Us or them ?


----------



## twisted-acres

lmao  I honestly do NOT remember  701-??0-2214    not being vague or mysterious  just never call myself


----------



## wishing4wings

H2oratt said:


> What is a Yankee dime?



A quick little smooch.


----------



## H2oratt

Go go go


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> thank you Twist, I would love to come for a visit and so would the others.  and one day we may.


  I have LOTS and LOTS of beds  and toilets


----------



## wishing4wings

twisted-acres said:


> I have LOTS and LOTS of beds  and toilets


Hahaha!  Be careful what you wish for!  You might have a whole gaggle of hens descend one day.


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> do you know who came in first for sure ? Us or them ?



No, it kept freezing after I refreshed. It went from 991 to the 1008 when it finally worked.

I thought it was my wifi but fb loaded fine. I think us BYC folk is putting BYH in a fritz.


----------



## H2oratt

twisted-acres said:


> I have LOTS and LOTS of beds  and toilets



We will come see you hen you get your new puppy


----------



## H2oratt

Yes my page won't load


----------



## AlleysChicks

twisted-acres said:


> I have LOTS and LOTS of beds  and toilets



Careful lol I was thinking the other day I needed a break from Ohio! It'd probably pour the whole time with my luck


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> I have LOTS and LOTS of beds  and toilets


its the distance . nothing else. I wish you lived next door you would get tired of seeing me.


----------



## H2oratt

And dandy lions


----------



## twisted-acres

wishing4wings said:


> Hahaha!  Be careful what you wish for!  You might have a whole gaggle of hens descend one day.



as long as no one lays a goose egg  I am good.


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> its the distance . nothing else. I wish you lived next door you would get tired of seeing me.


or maybe cooking for you


----------



## granny hatchet

temps 99 humidity 64 . Lots of rocking, no pips. still hear the baby but not as loud


----------



## H2oratt

Ally change your avatar. I keep thinking you are danna


----------



## twisted-acres

H2oratt said:


> We will come see you hen you get your new puppy


that's in about 6 weeks


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> or maybe cooking for you


LOLOL


----------



## H2oratt

granny hatchet said:


> temps 99 humidity 64 . Lots of rocking, no pips. still hear the baby but not as loud



Hope your hatch goes better than mine.


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> as long as no one lays a goose egg  I am good.


what if its golden ?


----------



## twisted-acres

AlleysChicks said:


> Careful lol I was thinking the other day I needed a break from Ohio! It'd probably pour the whole time with my luck


I would KISS your feet if you brought moisture    We are over 2 1/2 inches behind already for the year.


----------



## AlleysChicks

H2oratt said:


> Ally change your avatar. I keep thinking you are danna


 1 sec


----------



## granny hatchet

H2oratt said:


> Hope your hatch goes better than mine.


thank you. Its time I have a good one.


----------



## H2oratt

Wonder why there is no yak thread n this herd site?  I think we should start one


----------



## twisted-acres

granny hatchet said:


> what if its golden ?


Well that is totally different   especially with the price of gold.


----------



## AlleysChicks

twisted-acres said:


> I would KISS your feet if you brought moisture    We are over 2 1/2 inches behind already for the year.



Hey buddy don't touch my feet and we'll call it even


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> I would KISS your feet if you brought moisture    We are over 2 1/2 inches behind already for the year.


----------



## twisted-acres

H2oratt said:


> Wonder why there is no yak thread n this herd site?  I think we should start one


I was wondering about that   BUT yaks are still pretty "new"  in North America  only about 20 years I think


----------



## AlleysChicks

H2oratt said:


> Wonder why there is no yak thread n this herd site?  I think we should start one



Call it twisted Yaks!


----------



## H2oratt

I love a good foot massage


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> Hey buddy don't touch my feet and we'll call it even


haha told you we were opposite !


----------



## ChickenLady2014

granny hatchet said:


> Hi hun, I heard one of your eggs too but just once.


Sorry Pam, was reading & then got a phone call from my sister. I am so sad checked my polish egg tonight. It's not moving at all & looks real different than last night. Tomorrow night will be lock down. Just praying it was playing possum with me. It was so moving & grooving last night Will keep it in to make sure, but I don't have a good feeling about it.


----------



## H2oratt

Let's start one. Everything I learned about yaks I learned from twisted farmer


----------



## twisted-acres

AlleysChicks said:


> Hey buddy don't touch my feet and we'll call it even


what ever you say or want  just bring rain


----------



## twisted-acres

H2oratt said:


> Let's start one. Everything I learned about yaks I learned from twisted farmer


OMG  then you could be in serious trouble.    That man aint quite right   hense the "twisted" part


----------



## granny hatchet

ChickenLady2014 said:


> Sorry Pam, was reading & then got a phone call from my sister. I am so sad checked my polish egg tonight. It's not moving at all & looks real different than last night. Tomorrow night will be lock down. Just praying it was playing possum with me. It was so moving & grooving last night Will keep it in to make sure, but I don't have a good feeling about it.


ohh hope its playing possum. Polish are lazy. wouldnt surprise me .


----------



## ChickenLady2014

twisted-acres said:


> I am jealous of you everytime you get BYC company


Come join sometime when we are visiting granny. It's about a 10 hr ride for us. How long from your house to grannys


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

granny hatchet said:


> ohh hope its playing possum. Polish are lazy. wouldnt surprise me .


Polish are crazy, you mean.


----------



## ChickenLady2014

granny hatchet said:


> ohh hope its playing possum. Polish are lazy. wouldnt surprise me .


It just looks so different, praying it's alright.


----------



## ChickenLady2014

granny hatchet said:


> because you want them to come see you ? or ???


I would love to be able to visit twist sometime. Just gotta talk hubs into going that far lol


----------



## twisted-acres

ChickenLady2014 said:


> Come join sometime when we are visiting granny. It's about a 10 hr ride for us. How long from your house to grannys


over 1200 miles


----------



## granny hatchet

ChickenLady2014 said:


> Come join sometime when we are visiting granny. It's about a 10 hr ride for us. How long from your house to grannys


That would be awesome !


----------



## H2oratt

What about if we all meet at the yak show in Denver


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> haha told you we were opposite !


my first reaction to something touching my feet is to kick! I'm a bit of an ass 



twisted-acres said:


> what ever you say or want  just bring rain


I wish I could send it to you. My poor hair will not be tamed because of rain!


----------



## twisted-acres

H2oratt said:


> I love a good foot massage


I will try,     personally way to tickelish to let some one near my feet


----------



## granny hatchet

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Polish are crazy, you mean.


that too. Told someone today they are born brain damaged.


----------



## ChickenLady2014

twisted-acres said:


> over 1200 miles


We put on over 3000 this past June when we went on vacation, visited Pam (2 times) Danna & Red. Wheels on the butt go round & round


----------



## H2oratt

Thank you alley


----------



## ChickenLady2014

granny hatchet said:


> That would be awesome !


X20000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## twisted-acres

Well Ladies/hens   tis pumpkin time

I wish you all a heartfelt   Sweet Dreams,  Warm Fuzzies  and Prayers

will try to get on before I hit the road.


----------



## ChickenLady2014

twisted-acres said:


> Well Ladies/hens   tis pumpkin time
> 
> I wish you all a heartfelt   Sweet Dreams,  Warm Fuzzies  and Prayers
> 
> will try to get on before I hit the road.


Sleep well Twist & drive safe this weekend. And don't forget to have some fun lol


----------



## AlleysChicks

H2oratt said:


> Thank you alley


Welcome


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

granny hatchet said:


> that too. Told someone today they are born brain damaged.


I'll say they are. I keep my sultans (pretty much white polish) cos they make me laugh, not cos they're smart.




ChickenLady2014 said:


> We put on over 3000 this past June when we went on vacation, visited Pam (2 times) Danna & Red. Wheels on the butt go round & round


Incredible.


----------



## ChickenLady2014

AlleysChicks said:


> my first reaction to something touching my feet is to kick! I'm a bit of an ass
> 
> 
> I wish I could send it to you. My poor hair will not be tamed because of rain!


----------



## granny hatchet

twisted-acres said:


> over 1200 miles


I cant math. at 60 mph is that 20 hrs ?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Night twist.


----------



## AlleysChicks

twisted-acres said:


> Well Ladies/hens   tis pumpkin time
> 
> I wish you all a heartfelt   Sweet Dreams,  Warm Fuzzies  and Prayers
> 
> will try to get on before I hit the road.



Nighty night Twist. Drive safe and watch out for crazy drivers. And don't forget breakfast in the rush!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

granny hatchet said:


> I cant math. at 60 mph is that 20 hrs ?


Yes, but if you're going 60 on dirt roads methinks you need to check the speed limit again.


----------



## granny hatchet

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Yes, but if you're going 60 on dirt roads methinks you need to check the speed limit again.


LOL just an average .


----------



## ChickenLady2014

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I'll say they are. I keep my sultans (pretty much white polish) cos they make me laugh, not cos they're smart.
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible.


It was so worth it. Granny had no idea that we were coming. Just stopped knocked on her door & asked CB if there was a chickenboy & granny that lived here. Then told Danna that we were staying 1 night in Kentucky before we could get into our Cabin in Tennessee & we would love to meet her & her hubs. So we drove to see them. We stayed 6 days in Tennessee then left on a journey to meet Red in NC. He is the only one that knew we were coming. We couldn't have asked for a better experience. Love all my BYC friends, but so extra special to meet in person


----------



## granny hatchet

ChickenLady2014 said:


> It was so worth it. Granny had no idea that we were coming. Just stopped knocked on her door & asked CB if there was a chickenboy & granny that lived here. Then told Danna that we were staying 1 night in Kentucky before we could get into our Cabin in Tennessee & we would love to meet her & her hubs. So we drove to see them. We stayed 6 days in Tennessee then left on a journey to meet Red in NC. He is the only one that knew we were coming. We couldn't have asked for a better experience. Love all my BYC friends, but so extra special to meet in person


you guys were awesome


----------



## granny hatchet

shouldnt I have externals ?


----------



## ChickenLady2014

granny hatchet said:


> shouldnt I have externals ?


They will hun


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> shouldnt I have externals ?


You aren't going to get any sleep tonight, are you?


----------



## granny hatchet

ChickenLady2014 said:


> They will hun


cant believe im not in bed. still no sleep


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> You aren't going to get any sleep tonight, are you?


LOL


----------



## ChickenLady2014

granny hatchet said:


> you guys were awesome


It was so much fun. Counting the 2 time last June, we've been to your house 4 times. Can't wait for the next time, but them darn ticks better be done with by fall.


----------



## granny hatchet

granny hatchet said:


> LOL


what is it 6 hrs in 3 days now ?


----------



## ChickenLady2014

granny hatchet said:


> LOL


Nope she isn't lol


----------



## granny hatchet

ChickenLady2014 said:


> It was so much fun. Counting the 2 time last June, we've been to your house 4 times. Can't wait for the next time, but them darn ticks better be done with by fall.


I havent seen any in a ew days.


----------



## granny hatchet

you think thats why I havent slept ?


----------



## ChickenLady2014

granny hatchet said:


> cant believe im not in bed. still no sleep


Well I've gotta head that way, found out this evening that the kiddos will be here tomorrow night & part of Saturday. Going to need all my wits to keep up with those 2 lol


----------



## granny hatchet

sleep well, enjoy them littles.


----------



## ChickenLady2014

Tha


granny hatchet said:


> I havent seen any in a ew days.


Thats good, maybe the rain is kicking their butt. Hate to see the problems you guys have had with them. Did Toms dr change his antibiotic?


----------



## ChickenLady2014

granny hatchet said:


> sleep well, enjoy them littles.


I will, love you honey. Get some sleep yourself. Those chickies will need their momma tomorrow lol


----------



## granny hatchet

ChickenLady2014 said:


> Tha
> 
> Thats good, maybe the rain is kicking their butt. Hate to see the problems you guys have had with them. Did Toms dr change his antibiotic?


Nope, just gave him a tattoo .


----------



## granny hatchet

ChickenLady2014 said:


> I will, love you honey. Get some sleep yourself. Those chickies will need their momma tomorrow lol


I just heard one again !


----------



## ChickenLady2014

Night all, sweet dreams for everyone


----------



## granny hatchet

ChickenLady2014 said:


> I will, love you honey. Get some sleep yourself. Those chickies will need their momma tomorrow lol


Love you too


----------



## ChickenLady2014

:w


granny hatchet said:


> I just heard one again !


----------



## ChickenLady2014

granny hatchet said:


> Nope, just gave him a tattoo .


Grr..... Somebody needs to give them darn dr. down your way a can of whoop@ss


----------



## granny hatchet

you can say ass. hahahaa


----------



## ChickenLady2014




----------



## ChickenLady2014

granny hatchet said:


> you can say ass. hahahaa


----------



## granny hatchet

guess I should try to sleep again. I about hate to even try.


----------



## H2oratt

I guess you can say ass here because it is a herd animal.


----------



## H2oratt

Good night


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

ChickenLady2014 said:


> It was so worth it. Granny had no idea that we were coming. Just stopped knocked on her door & asked CB if there was a chickenboy & granny that lived here. Then told Danna that we were staying 1 night in Kentucky before we could get into our Cabin in Tennessee & we would love to meet her & her hubs. So we drove to see them. We stayed 6 days in Tennessee then left on a journey to meet Red in NC. He is the only one that knew we were coming. We couldn't have asked for a better experience. Love all my BYC friends, but so extra special to meet in person


That was so sweet of you!

My first reaction was wondering how you got directions to her house if she didn't know you were coming, but then I remembered you all probably live somewhere that GPS or maps work to get you there.


----------



## granny hatchet

morning, not enough tooth picks to keep my eyes open.  been up for a couple hrs but just one cup of coffee down so far.  I have a camping chicken !  Dark silver and huge.  green egg. This is a first for me . never had a shipped egg hatch AND its not cheeping, its trilling !    I cant see whats up with the rest of them yet . House is dark and eyes are blurry. LOL So tickled to have one though.


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> morning, not enough tooth picks to keep my eyes open.  been up for a couple hrs but just one cup of coffee down so far.  I have a camping chicken !  Dark silver and huge.  green egg. This is a first for me . never had a shipped egg hatch AND its not cheeping, its trilling !    I cant see whats up with the rest of them yet . House is dark and eyes are blurry. LOL So tickled to have one though.



Feathered shanks? Sounds like a Mavis chick. So excited!!


----------



## AlleysChicks

Congrats granny!


----------



## granny hatchet

thanks !  Yes, was able to read the shell. Mavis came first and topez is zipping !  Leg has pip.


----------



## granny hatchet

Topez is out ! chipmunk face , dark body.


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> Topez is out ! chipmunk face , dark body.



Should look like her mama and daddy, then!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

See, granny! We told you it'd be fine.


----------



## granny hatchet

thats my first shipped egg to hatch. I had shipped just a couple times.


----------



## granny hatchet

cracking me up. topaz is flipping around and trying to get his feet like any normal chick does and Mavis is just sitting there trilling, not a care in the world.


----------



## granny hatchet

One of Lisas SFH has a pip !


----------



## granny hatchet

I need a Valium .


----------



## granny hatchet

walking into the kitchen this am a smell hits me, omg, its nasty. I look and there is shadow. Is that you ? thats infection or something terrible.  He walked away, didnt want to talk to me. He is still mad at me.  Just smelled it again. Nope, rotten egg sitting on my counter.  
Back track, went potty yesterday and the cat escaped. He wanted his boy. He run straight to Robert and curled up to him. Daring me to touch him. LOL


----------



## pro_star

I give up. I foolishly hoped they'd have byc up by the time I had time (oh Friday's I love thee) but that's a LOT of data to transfer over. The minions at work on this....someone get them some fancy coffee or whiskey or something. Cause dang. They're putting in the hours. 

HI GUYS!!!!! HUGGLES TO ALL!!!

Funny story. Guess what came in the mail yesterday? My cackle catalogue!! (I don't think the Murray mcmurray one will ever show up) 

Hubs sees it....gives me A LOOK....and then starts creeping through it himself lol. He knows he wants more chickens


----------



## granny hatchet

pro_star said:


> I give up. I foolishly hoped they'd have byc up by the time I had time (oh Friday's I love thee) but that's a LOT of data to transfer over. The minions at work on this....someone get them some fancy coffee or whiskey or something. Cause dang. They're putting in the hours.
> 
> HI GUYS!!!!! HUGGLES TO ALL!!!
> 
> Funny story. Guess what came in the mail yesterday? My cackle catalogue!! (I don't think the Murray mcmurray one will ever show up)
> Star !! Missed you.   so are letting him absorb it or jumping right in to order ? LOL
> 
> Hubs sees it....gives me A LOOK....and then starts creeping through it himself lol. He knows he wants more chickens


----------



## granny hatchet

guess it ate my post. 
glad to see you Star. the other post was much warmer . hahahaa


----------



## granny hatchet

are you letting him absorb the chicks or you just jumping right in to an order ?


----------



## DANNACHIC

congrats granny on your hatch !!!!!!


----------



## campingshaws

Granny can you see anything through the nose prints on the glass?


----------



## pro_star

Haha holding off for now....I confess I want to get some other stuff on the homestead settled first before adding more chickies. Debating some turkeys too....well. To see if I can dress em out anyway. Would be good eating I'm sure!

Is it bad that I kind of want to raise some meaties cause then you KNOW how they're treated and you KNOW what they've been fed (the finest organic bugs Ramona has to offer mwahahaha)

I'm gonna set up some raised beds on the non-chicken run side of their coop though. Thinking sunflowers and grapes.(grapes I'm sure would climb the coop fantastically)

Also need to get hubs to drill some drain holes in the floor of the coop. Sigh. we had a bunch of rain last weekend and early this week and the coop is still a wee bit wet  misery! 

They're closing the main highway to our little town for ten days starting tomorrow - so I gotta do all my down the hill errands today....going to work some fun hours next week too. Good thing our yard foreman is usually there around 5:30 am....I warned him I was hoping to leave my house at five so...traffic willing I'll be there super early. Though only one road out of town now...even at 5am traffic may not be willing. I may need ALL THE COFFEE!!


----------



## granny hatchet

DANNACHIC said:


> congrats granny on your hatch !!!!!!


Good morning !  thank you.


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> Granny can you see anything through the nose prints on the glass?


LOLOL Not much. Mavis is sitting on the thermometer . He said, you got me, you dont need no more.


----------



## pro_star

...I keep teasing husband we need to get guineas. Name them Kevin. But don't feed them chocolate.


----------



## pro_star

Granny pics of your new little bitties!!!!


----------



## granny hatchet

I raised a couple meaties. wont do it again.  I waited too long to butcher.


----------



## granny hatchet

pro_star said:


> Granny pics of your new little bitties!!!!


not til after hatch. window is fogged.


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> Granny can you see anything through the nose prints on the glass?


Lord have mercy that hair.. LOL


----------



## granny hatchet

Danna, the sign in your avatar ?  What is this place ?


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> cracking me up. topaz is flipping around and trying to get his feet like any normal chick does and Mavis is just sitting there trilling, not a care in the world.


  Camping has happy chickens!  

And a SFH?  Cool.  Hope it is one.  A hen I mean. 


Taking the big kid out to look at rocks this morning for his geology class.  At least it's sunny so the pictures might be good-ish. Will be back in a few hours to hear how the rest of the hatch goes.  I'm so glad you got to see it, too. So nice of Lisa to bring you the incubator.


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> Danna, the sign in your avatar ?  What is this place ?


It looks like part of her street sign.  I tried to get a closer look, but I couldn't.  Wonder if the new BYC will have the same type of picture albums that we can look at in people's profiles...


----------



## pro_star

Haha okay. I'll accept that. But after hatch I DEMAND LITTLE BITTIES!!!

Let me live vicariously through you. 

I wonder if hubs would let me build a coop on the back side of the property by a bunch of eucalyptuses....though I was thinking if we got ducks they might go there too. Sigh. Need more than an acre lol. Especially with a hubs who has trucks. Trucks everywhere!!!

Or maybe I can put the ducks in where I was thinking of also doing fruit trees and food gardening. Are ducks jerks to plants like chickens are? 

Bah. I just want to get the property fenced so I can free range a bit more. 

(Sidebar - my car now parks next to the coop cause his toy truck is in the driveway so he can work on it...we see how it is.)

...wow I'm really wall o texting it. Can you tell I've missed you guys?


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> not til after hatch. window is fogged.



"Fogged." 

 



granny hatchet said:


> Lord have mercy that hair.. LOL



It's braided and tame today!


----------



## granny hatchet

SF is zipping !!  polish pip


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> "Fogged."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's braided and tame today!
> View attachment 33360


oh how beautiful !!! make that your ava on BYC


----------



## granny hatchet

pro_star said:


> Haha okay. I'll accept that. But after hatch I DEMAND LITTLE BITTIES!!!
> 
> Let me live vicariously through you.
> 
> I wonder if hubs would let me build a coop on the back side of the property by a bunch of eucalyptuses....though I was thinking if we got ducks they might go there too. Sigh. Need more than an acre lol. Especially with a hubs who has trucks. Trucks everywhere!!!
> 
> Or maybe I can put the ducks in where I was thinking of also doing fruit trees and food gardening. Are ducks jerks to plants like chickens are?
> 
> Bah. I just want to get the property fenced so I can free range a bit more.
> 
> (Sidebar - my car now parks next to the coop cause his toy truck is in the driveway so he can work on it...we see how it is.)
> 
> ...wow I'm really wall o texting it. Can you tell I've missed you guys?


Check what you plant wont hurt chickens . I am probably wrong but thinking grapes are not good ??


----------



## wishing4wings

Mine eat grapes!


----------



## granny hatchet

Tom just fell in love with your hair camp.  I told him you are beautiful.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Mine eat grapes!


Raisins ??


----------



## pro_star

My girls Loooooooove grapes. 
They're very bad for dogs but yeah. My girls go crazy for em. 

Camping, dang! Lookin good gorgeous!! (Way to tame the dragon that is curly hair there!!) 

....mine is particularly beastly today. It's foggy and kinda humid so...yeah.


----------



## granny hatchet

SF is out !!!


----------



## granny hatchet

pro_star said:


> My girls Loooooooove grapes.
> They're very bad for dogs but yeah. My girls go crazy for em.
> 
> Camping, dang! Lookin good gorgeous!! (Way to tame the dragon that is curly hair there!!)
> 
> ....mine is particularly beastly today. It's foggy and kinda humid so...yeah.


Probably what I am thinking of. Sorry.


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> Raisins ??


Maybe, I guess if the grapes dry out on the vine.   I don't worry when they are out foraging.  They seem to know what to eat and what not.  If they were cooped all the time and I was bringing things to them, I would be more careful.  They have access to Oleander and loads of apple seeds...  they ignore it.  Not fans of grapefruit either!  

Any more responses to you FB chick ads?  Is there going to be another swap coming up?


----------



## wishing4wings

The


pro_star said:


> My girls Loooooooove grapes.
> They're very bad for dogs but yeah. My girls go crazy for em.



The dogs eat grapes too!    At least Belle does.  Never seemed to bother her.  What is it about them that is so bad?


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Maybe, I guess if the grapes dry out on the vine.   I don't worry when they are out foraging.  They seem to know what to eat and what not.  If they were cooped all the time and I was bringing things to them, I would be more careful.  They have access to Oleander and loads of apple seeds...  they ignore it.  Not fans of grapefruit either!
> 
> Any more responses to you FB chick ads?  Is there going to be another swap coming up?


No responses on the ads.  swap is june. She was talking about them vining up her run.  I was going to have a vine going up mine and was told it was poison to chickens. Clemitis ?


----------



## granny hatchet

Twist must be on his way. Where was he going ? Cheeyan cant spell . is that WY ?


----------



## DANNACHIC

granny hatchet said:


> Danna, the sign in your avatar ?  What is this place ?


Granny that pic is older than me....it is the railroad track close to my house..now everything is different..see the sign ?it's Marrowbone my road..DH"s Dad worked on the railroad..A friend sent me the pic..


----------



## pro_star

Toxic and they can block them up and kill them iirc.


----------



## granny hatchet

Grape and *raisin* toxicity in *dogs*. The consumption of grapes and *raisins* presents a potential health threat to *dogs*. Their toxicity to *dogs* can cause the animal to develop acute kidney injury (the sudden development of kidney failure) with anuria (a lack of urine production).


----------



## granny hatchet

DANNACHIC said:


> Granny that pic is older than me....it is the railroad track close to my house..now everything is different..see the sign ?it's Marrowbone my road..DH"s Dad worked on the railroad..A friend sent me the pic..


It reminded me of home.  RR track and all.


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> Tom just fell in love with your hair camp.  I told him you are beautiful.



Sha, that's so sweet! Wish I could come braid yours.


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> Sha, that's so sweet! Wish I could come braid yours.


It would be a pencil braid.


----------



## DANNACHIC

granny hatchet said:


> No responses on the ads.  swap is june. She was talking about them vining up her run.  I was going to have a vine going up mine and was told it was poison to chickens. Clemitis ?


granny i plant nasturtium next to the coop..you can get the vine or the dwarfs.hens love to eat them..


----------



## granny hatchet

DANNACHIC said:


> granny i plant nasturtium next to the coop..you can get the vine or the dwarfs.hens love to eat them..


are they annul ?


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> It would be a pencil braid.



I could dutch braid it like mine. All the way around and pin it, you could leave it like that a week! Mine is so short now that the two littles ends from each side barely meet.


----------



## granny hatchet

granny hatchet said:


> are they annul ?


LOL annual


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> I could dutch braid it like mine. All the way around and pin it, you could leave it like that a week! Mine is so short now that the two littles ends from each side barely meet.


Mine would be long enough but its thin.


----------



## granny hatchet

wouldnt matter what you did to my hair anyway . cant fix big noses and double chins unless you are rich. LOL


----------



## DANNACHIC

granny hatchet said:


> It reminded me of home.  RR track and all.


that is the old depot..i use to wait for the train there and ride to elkhorn with friends to the movies..hardly any trains go by now since there's not much coal for them to haul...


----------



## DANNACHIC

granny hatchet said:


> are they annul ?


yes..some seeds come back.but i always save them and plant ever year..


----------



## granny hatchet

DANNACHIC said:


> that is the old depot..i use to wait for the train there and ride to elkhorn with friends to the movies..hardly any trains go by now since there's not much coal for them to haul.its a nice picture ..


----------



## granny hatchet

DANNACHIC said:


> yes..some seeds come back.but i always save them and plant ever year..


Was hoping for something to "throw down" and perennial. I cant plant. Started Morning glories and the also are toxic.


----------



## granny hatchet

I think LEG is starting to zip or 2nd pip . hahahaa


----------



## granny hatchet

granny hatchet said:


> I think LEG is starting to zip or 2nd pip . hahahaa


what about an evergreen vine Danna ?  Bad wind and storms hit that side. I do have arborvite planted there . I have no patience


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> I think LEG is starting to zip or 2nd pip . hahahaa



That is 75% chance of being isabel!


----------



## AlleysChicks

Hey guys just checking in. Went with my dad to drop my bro off for his trip and ended up having a father daughter day.  We went to Rural king. I bought no chicks  they had pheasant and Guineas today!  I did buy a pair of chicken boots  and 3 bags of feed.


----------



## pro_star

You are strong in the face of temptation!!!


----------



## wishing4wings

Oh boy, grapes sound bad for dogs...  But I'm not pulling the vines or building a fence.  Belle has been eating them since she was a pup. 12 yrs now and going strong except for arthritis.  Pretty good for an 85lb doggie!

Granny, LEG are Isabel Leghorns?  Hope you get a pretty one!  

Danna, the picture is very cool.  Looks good enough to publish.  It probably was at one time!   Where did your friend get it?


Ok, enough stalling...  have to get going now.  The sun is out for a change, but the wind is blowing in off the ocean and there have been huge upwellings, so the water is cold...48 degrees off the coast here yesterday.  Makes for nippy breezes!!!


----------



## AlleysChicks

pro_star said:


> You are strong in the face of temptation!!!



I have to have someone with me or I walk out with some!  But they were so cute! And the EEs were HUGE!


----------



## granny hatchet

another topaz has a pip. nothing else hatched yet. 
I feel bad today. wore out. BBL


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> another topaz has a pip. nothing else hatched yet.
> I feel bad today. wore out. BBL



 granny.


----------



## Jane's chickens

Okra seed soaking. Gonna plant after nap time.  Supposed to rain tonight.


----------



## Jane's chickens

Looks like 4 outta 5 silkies chicks are getting little streamers on their heads.  Does that mean i have 4 roos?


----------



## AlleysChicks

Jane's chickens said:


> Looks like 4 outta 5 silkies chicks are getting little streamers on their heads.  Does that mean i have 4 roos?



I hope not!


----------



## Jane's chickens

Where s everybody been for 4 hours. That s a long nap time.


----------



## Jane's chickens

16 eggs gathered from yesterday. Back to normal numbers. Will gather today s eggs in a few minutes then going to GS spring football game. He s playing linebacker. He & GD(other DD s child) will both be in 11th grade next year. They are growing  up so fast.


----------



## AlleysChicks

I'm here!


----------



## wishing4wings

Hi Jane.  I just got home.  Very pretty day out there.   I sure hope you don't have 4 Silky boys! 

You must be feeling a little better...  posting more today!  

My son will be in 11ht grade next year too, although we are considering letting him test out and start at the local jr college.  He is bored.  I am old enough to be his grandmother!


----------



## AlleysChicks

Bantam Cochin almost 4 weeks. I think it's a female, the others have pink combs that are 2x the size. 



 

 

EE from the EHAL. Feathering out slow but no comb or wattle development. This was my yolk butt chick.  The spots have me thinking male.


----------



## AlleysChicks

Thoughts?


----------



## granny hatchet

Those spots dont mean male. 
However, Jane streamers do.   AFTER they are old enough to tell, couldnt tell on babies.


----------



## wishing4wings

Alley, what breed is the white one?  There are pita pinta something or other that are white with black spots, females too!  It's too early for both, but nothing stands out as male for either.


----------



## wishing4wings

Granny, got any more hatchers?


----------



## granny hatchet

Ya'll, Im tickled to death . So far I have 4 chicks. 3 from camping, and one of Lisa. None of mine. LOL  BUT I have a lot of pips.  
and whats cool is I have different chicks. one of everything I think except hona and it has a pip. I have Mavis (mean) has a white spot on his head, Topaz, silvery looking? ,Leg ? possible isbel and a swedish flower hen (with a crest)  Hoping for a mate for sfh (one pipped) and hoping a CCL hatches (hen because I already have a male)  And the hona (only have one but I have an AC hen) 
What I am hoping for the most is more cages/pens, ect...


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> Those spots dont mean male.
> However, Jane streamers do.   AFTER they are old enough to tell, couldnt tell on babies.


lol it's just got me worried. 



wishing4wings said:


> Alley, what breed is the white one?  There are pita pinta something or other that are white with black spots, females too!  It's too early for both, but nothing stands out as male for either.



It's a EE. Or supposed to be. Came out of a green egg. Or maybe the bluish one. 

I was hoping I'd know. At this age is when I knew Mr. Fluffy foot was a boy.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Alley, what breed is the white one?  There are pita pinta something or other that are white with black spots, females too!  It's too early for both, but nothing stands out as male for either.


its an EE she has, look at my ava, looked just like that one. never did know what it was.


----------



## AlleysChicks

If Easter turns out to be a girl then I can keep Quirky!


----------



## granny hatchet

speaking of sexing by comb, I have 3 BLRW gave to me as males. wyandottes have cushion comb or whatever its called.  So one looks red cushion, One looks red regular comb with the spikes and one is orange ?? cushion.


----------



## granny hatchet

all but one of campings 10 eggs have pips or hatched. I almost didnt put that one in because it looked cloudy


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> speaking of sexing by comb, I have 3 BLRW gave to me as males. wyandottes have cushion comb or whatever its called.  So one looks red cushion, One looks red regular comb with the spikes and one is orange ?? cushion.



Imposter?


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> Imposter?


was hoping someone could tell me . LOL


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> was hoping someone could tell me . LOL



I know nothing lol maybe it was a cross


----------



## granny hatchet

Ally, did you ever find out who came in first last night ? 
Wishing, is it tomorrow you go to MILs


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> Ally, did you ever find out who came in first last night ?
> Wishing, is it tomorrow you go to MILs


Nope, it was that close!


----------



## AlleysChicks

Granny I have a SFH from the EHAL! It was the only SFH to hatch.


----------



## granny hatchet

Yesterday at 11:19 PM



* AlleysChicks Ridin' The Range *
Joined:
Saturday
Messages:
90
Likes Received:
20
Trophy Points:
57
Less than 10 away!

AlleysChicks, Yesterday at 11:19 PM Report
#1000 Like + Quote Reply


----------



## granny hatchet

whats the name of the other thread ?


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> Granny I have a SFH from the EHAL! It was the only SFH to hatch.


hen or roo ?


----------



## AlleysChicks

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/wvduckchicks-byc-pond.35855/


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> whats the name of the other thread ?





granny hatchet said:


> hen or roo ?


Looks female so far. Real skittish.


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> speaking of sexing by comb, I have 3 BLRW gave to me as males. wyandottes have cushion comb or whatever its called.  So one looks red cushion, One looks red regular comb with the spikes and one is orange ?? cushion.



How old are they?  Orange sounds like a female.



granny hatchet said:


> Ally, did you ever find out who came in first last night ?
> Wishing, is it tomorrow you go to MILs


No, Sunday Mother's Day.  Thank goodness.  I am tired.  Keep dozing off.  Pretty much anytime I sit still I doze off!  

I think it was a thread by WVDucks?  I checked last night and both 1000th post said they were posted "40 mins ago", but I can't check them at the same time.  Came up the same twice.


----------



## granny hatchet

Yesterday at 11:20 PM



* Littlelakephil Ridin' The Range *
Joined:
Saturday
Messages:
136
Likes Received:
55
Trophy Points:
67
Location:
Michigan's Upper Peninsula
*New*
What you do is have them do and oil change and tire rotation.... If you need brakes they'll find it..... Most of the other stuff they'll check during the oil change.

Littlelakephil, Yesterday at 11:20 PM Report
#1000 Like + Quote Reply


----------



## AlleysChicks

By 1 minute!


----------



## AlleysChicks

Good job granny!


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> How old are they?  Orange sounds like a female.
> 
> 
> No, Sunday Mother's Day.  Thank goodness.  I am tired.  Keep dozing off.  Pretty much anytime I sit still I doze off!
> 
> I think it was a thread by WVDucks?  I checked last night and both 1000th post said they were posted "40 mins ago", but I can't check them at the same time.  Came up the same twice.


very orange, pumpkin orange and IDK, half grown?


----------



## granny hatchet

LOL Poor @Sourland   One min. ! My hand is still swelled .  hahahaa


----------



## granny hatchet

so of course I went over there and rubbed it in. hahaa


----------



## Sourland

Granny and the 'runaway train'.  Did you like that ?


----------



## chicken4prez

How is everyone so far today?


----------



## chicken4prez

I got unsubscribed from this thread.


----------



## granny hatchet

Sourland said:


> Granny and the 'runaway train'.  Did you like that ?


Now your just ratting on yourself cause what I seen was you said I was getting min. xmin. updates . hahaha


----------



## granny hatchet

chicken4prez said:


> I got unsubscribed from this thread.


doing ok, you ? How did you get unsubbed ?


----------



## chicken4prez

granny hatchet said:


> doing ok, you ? How did you get unsubbed ?


I'm fine! It's a beautiful evening. I'm not really sure...


----------



## AlleysChicks

chicken4prez said:


> I got unsubscribed from this thread.


That happened to me on a different thread. And I keep getting random alerts from all kinds of places.


----------



## chicken4prez

AlleysChicks said:


> That happened to me on a different thread. And I keep getting random alerts from all kinds of places.


Huh, that's weird.


----------



## wishing4wings

Haha!  Look at this!  I think 3 of them are mods, too.  York is such a blabbermouth!!!     And granny, the sky must be falling because you're not on there at all!  



From BYC for yesterday (Thurs)
Shows which members contributed the most posts during the time period. 


#1.





BantyChooks
(42 posts)
#2.




kwhites634
(16 posts)
#3.




pipdzipdnreadytogo
(13 posts)
#4.




TwoCrows
(11 posts)
#5.




MotorcycleChick
(10 posts)

#6.




ronott1
(9 posts)
#7.




Nifty-Chicken
(6 posts)
#8.




DwayneNLiz
(6 posts)
#9.




RavynFallen
(6 posts)
#10.




Yorkshire Coop
(5 posts)


----------



## granny hatchet

BOE/SFH just hatched and finally one of mine. LOL Polish.


----------



## granny hatchet

thats funny Wishing. York going Big time !  @Yorkshire Coop


----------



## AlleysChicks

How many are left granny!? I'm eager for pics!


----------



## wishing4wings

granny, what's BOE?  Congrats on the Polish!  What color? Tolbunt????


----------



## AlleysChicks

Big ol' egg?


----------



## granny hatchet

black old english =BOE . I thought I posted that. I am having trouble with this site . 
Ally, a lot. I counted 2xs and came up different both times but 20+ are still in there.


----------



## granny hatchet

site cant handle us.


----------



## granny hatchet

another leg chick. up to 7.  worried about the hona, it did a very small pip many hrs ago and maybe no air.


----------



## wishing4wings

Or maybe it's just resting for the big event?


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Or maybe it's just resting for the big event?


Thanks wishing


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> black old english =BOE . I thought I posted that. I am having trouble with this site .
> Ally, a lot. I counted 2xs and came up different both times but 20+ are still in there.



Lol! I'm bad with abbreviations. 
I couldn't get back on, that's why I was gone 

That means I have a long wait!


----------



## granny hatchet

I actually did just help this leg to hatch. It had been pecking at the same hole All day. since I got up. Hard fast pecks going nowhere. It was very ready to hatch. LOL


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> Lol! I'm bad with abbreviations.
> I couldn't get back on, that's why I was gone
> 
> That means I have a long wait!


I have been told a few times what it meant and still couldnt remember.


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> I have been told a few times what it meant and still couldnt remember.



I'm always Googling something lol


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> I actually did *just help this leg to hatch*. It had been pecking at the same hole All day. since I got up. Hard fast pecks going nowhere. It was very ready to hatch. LOL



You should at least hatch out both legs!  What's it gonna do, hop?


----------



## pro_star

Aw man. 

Well. I went to toys r us today with the intention of just getting a book for a friend's two year olds birthday. 

While there I saw bubble mowers on sale. So of course I text my friend. "Do you guys have a bubble mower?"

No answer. 

"You will now!!!! Too bad!!!!"

Mwahahaha. Also got the brick things so I can do one of the beds on the outside of the coop. And I got a cape honeysuckle too.  I think that's what it's called.  Mwahaha. Haven't planted it yet. Will need to rassel up some chicken wire or something to keep the cluckers off it until it's a bit more established. (That's going on the chicken side of things cause I know it'll get big and sheltery)


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> another leg chick. up to 7.  worried about the hona, it did a very small pip many hrs ago and maybe no air.





wishing4wings said:


> Or maybe it's just resting for the big event?



These just don't seem as vigorous as those I hatched last year. I might need to invest in a new rooster.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> You should at least hatch out both legs!  What's it gonna do, hop?


wheres the belly laugh emoji ?


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> These just don't seem as vigorous as those I hatched last year. I might need to invest in a new rooster.


does that mean I should probably take a look ?


----------



## granny hatchet

Love the popcorn mower.  bought them for almost all the GKs. hahaha


----------



## wishing4wings

Which one is belly laugh?


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> does that mean I should probably take a look ?



I wouldn't risk the others. It'll hatch, or it won't.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Which one is belly laugh?


oh you would need to combine the 2 for a good belly laugh.


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> I wouldn't risk the others. It'll hatch, or it won't.


they are very loud !  aint heard a peep out of Lisas . hahahaa


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> they are very loud !  aint heard a peep out of Lisas . hahahaa



Baby Mavis still trilling?


----------



## WVduckchick

just popping in to say congrats. 

and granny, there really was no contest because our thread was started many hours before yours, so based on time in existence, you beat us to 1000 by a mile. 

it is hilarious that both 1000th posts were only a minute apart though, right? 

can we go home now??


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> Baby Mavis still trilling?


He is !!    He is also mean. LOL  He has pecked every chick that has hatched after him in the head.


----------



## WVduckchick

oops, I'll admit to being a dufus, because I know someone will look it up (Liz/Banty -lol!).... I could have sworn this thread was started on Sunday, not Saturday.  

anyway...


----------



## granny hatchet

WVduckchick said:


> just popping in to say congrats.
> 
> and granny, there really was no contest because our thread was started many hours before yours, so based on time in existence, you beat us to 1000 by a mile.
> 
> it is hilarious that both 1000th posts were only a minute apart though, right?
> 
> LOL It was fun anyway.  I know there wasnt a real contest . It was cool, last night I guess they both said 40 min. ago.
> 
> can we go home now??


I am so ready, dont even need to pack !


----------



## granny hatchet

granny hatchet said:


> I am so ready, dont even need to pack !


thats great, now its only posting half of what I said in the same post !


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> He is !!    He is also mean. LOL  He has pecked every chick that has hatched after him in the head.



It's good to be the boss.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

WVduckchick said:


> oops, I'll admit to being a dufus, because I know someone will look it up (Liz/Banty -lol!).... I could have sworn this thread was started on Sunday, not Saturday.
> 
> anyway...


Moi, an obsessive fact checker? Naw.


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> He is !!    He is also mean. LOL  He has pecked every chick that has hatched after him in the head.



He's counting his chicks!


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> Yesterday at 11:20 PM
> 
> 
> 
> * Littlelakephil Ridin' The Range *
> Joined:
> Saturday
> Messages:
> 136
> Likes Received:
> 55
> Trophy Points:
> 67
> Location:
> Michigan's Upper Peninsula
> *New*
> What you do is have them do and oil change and tire rotation.... If you need brakes they'll find it..... Most of the other stuff they'll check during the oil change.
> 
> Littlelakephil, Yesterday at 11:20 PM Report
> #1000 Like + Quote Reply



What was this all about?  I meant to ask earlier.




granny hatchet said:


> He is !!    He is also mean. LOL  He has pecked every chick that has hatched after him in the head.


That's what big brothers do!  

We are having wifi problems again!  So if I disappear, that's why.  or why-fi...   I'm tired.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> What was this all about?  I meant to ask earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what big brothers do!
> 
> We are having wifi problems again!  So if I disappear, that's why.  or why-fi...   I'm tired.


we hit 1000 posts last night one min. before they did.  Hey, I thought you were in on that ?


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> we hit 1000 posts last night one min. before they did.  Hey, I thought you were in on that ?



I was looking at a different post.



Check this out.  #330


----------



## granny hatchet

I have wore this carpet out today . LOL


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> I have wore this carpet out today . LOL



Pacing?


----------



## Sourland

WVduckchick said:


> just popping in to say congrats.
> 
> and granny, there really was no contest because our thread was started many hours before yours, so based on time in existence, you beat us to 1000 by a mile.
> 
> it is hilarious that both 1000th posts were only a minute apart though, right?
> 
> can we go home now??



I want to go home.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> I was looking at a different post.
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out.  #330


awesomeness !!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sourland

granny hatchet said:


> I have wore this carpet out today . LOL



Tough to wear out the carpet.


----------



## granny hatchet

Sourland said:


> I want to go home.


check out the link Wishing just posted Sour !


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> Pacing?


Going back and forth checking on littles !


----------



## Sourland

granny hatchet said:


> check out the link Wishing just posted Sour !



Lookin' good, Granny.  I miss the blue.


----------



## wishing4wings

Sourland said:


> Lookin' good, Granny.  I miss the blue.


It matches your hat!  soon, very soon...


----------



## granny hatchet

EE/SFH just hatched ! 8 now.


----------



## wishing4wings

Missing that little bouncing chick!

I have to go.  Hope everyone has a great night.  TGIF!


----------



## granny hatchet

Sourland said:


> Lookin' good, Granny.  I miss the blue.


me too and I sure hope I dont have to refresh every time . 
Look, we have the same trophy points . LOL


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Missing that little bouncing chick!
> 
> I have to go.  Hope everyone has a great night.  TGIF!


Night Wishing, sleep well.


----------



## campingshaws

:

:yiipchick

Well, I tried.


----------



## CuzChickens

:bun
:cd
WHERES MY EMOJIS?!  There's one


----------



## granny hatchet

chicks in stereo . It sounds like what I would imagine a hatchery to sound like.  How can I go to bed with them hatching


----------



## CuzChickens

I love having my incubator in my room. A hatch of 23 just finished up, and it was music to my ears all night.


----------



## granny hatchet

CuzChickens said:


> I love having my incubator in my room. A hatch of 23 just finished up, and it was music to my ears all night.


haha, ya, Its rock and roll all night !


----------



## CuzChickens

granny hatchet said:


> haha, ya, Its rock and roll all night !


Yes! It drives everyone else in the family out of their minds, in the morning nobody is well rested, I watched chicks hatch all night, and everybody else can't stand constant cheeping


----------



## campingshaws

Worn out. Bubba is a rotten bed mate. He's a chatty wiggleworm. I have a case of reflux tonight. Now Mollie is telling me about more birds she's getting rid of, and I don't have room for what I've got!  

Wish I could suspend the summer for a week and get my projects caught up. Good news is I should be able to get the banties set up in the tractor in a few days.


----------



## Akrnaf2

campingshaws said:


> Maybe you can ask Sally? I need to go to bed so I can get up early enough to cook breakfast. Biscuits in the morning.
> 
> Hoping BYC is back soon so we can leave this awful motel.


Agree! agree! Agree! AGREEEEEEEE!!!!!

I really can't stand it!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Akrnaf2 said:


> Agree! agree! Agree! AGREEEEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> I really can't stand it!!



We gotta get used to it, I guess, cos the new BYC is going to be pretty much this format. A little nicer.


----------



## Akrnaf2

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> We gotta get used to it, I guess, cos the new BYC is going to be pretty much this format. A little nicer.


Will see!


----------



## pro_star

Aw hugs camping.  hope you get some good sleep tonight. 

Neighbors ridgebacks are barking up a storm again tonight. Sigh. Would be too nice to be able to sleep with windows open....

(Yes yes dogs guard by barking but....these guys have no livestock to guard. They just get left out all night.)


----------



## wishing4wings

Barking dogs drive me nuts, Star, but I'm surprised that it's Ridgebacks doing the barking.  We had several when I was a kid.  They rarely barked. Most I ever heard was when one treed a raccoon.  It was an ugly outcome, and the raccoon lost.  Hope you get some sleep.  Rotten that the neighbors leave them out all night like that.


----------



## granny hatchet

Mornings, 8 of 10 has hatched of Campings eggs including the hona ! he is so tiny. One is pure silver. beautiful.  
I cant see into the other bator as the windows are so foggy . Im scared  LOL I can see eggs in there and they are mine. sigh. 
trying to suck coffee down so I can go to the swap. LOL


----------



## Akrnaf2

wishing4wings said:


> Barking dogs drive me nuts, Star, but I'm surprised that it's Ridgebacks doing the barking.  We had several when I was a kid.  They rarely barked. Most I ever heard was when one treed a raccoon.  It was an ugly outcome, and the raccoon lost.  Hope you get some sleep.  Rotten that the neighbors leave them out all night like that.


----------



## wishing4wings

Akrnaf2 said:


>


Yeah, Benny, I have something similar for my small yappy dog, rarely needed.  Trouble is getting the neighbors to use one!


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> Mornings, 8 of 10 has hatched of Campings eggs including the hona ! he is so tiny. One is pure silver. beautiful.
> I cant see into the other bator as the windows are so foggy . Im scared  LOL I can see eggs in there and they are mine. sigh.
> trying to suck coffee down so I can go to the swap. LOL



Swap?  I just asked you about swaps!  You didn't say anything about going to a swap!  Did you take your bantam cutie chicks?  Hope they sell. You need the room!  You will have a bator full when you get back!


----------



## Sourland

Hey, granny clan, as you may know Rachel (donrae) is battling a recurrence of her leukemia.  Littlelakephil just received a PM from her husband indicating that "She is in an uphill battle."  Please pray for her.  She is truly one of the 'good guys'.

Thanks, Sour


----------



## wishing4wings

Sourland said:


> Hey, granny clan, as you may know Rachel (donrae) is battling a recurrence of her leukemia.  Littlelakephil just received a PM from her husband indicating that "She is in an uphill battle."  Please pray for her.  She is truly one of the 'good guys'.
> 
> Thanks, Sour



Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## pro_star

F cancer. That is all. Good vibes for Rachel.


----------



## granny hatchet

I went to the KY. swap. I couldnt take anything and I didnt bring anything home except for a rubber mat for a buck.  Cutest thing at the swap was an old man following me around. LOL ok, 2 old men. He was cracking me up.  chick count is at.......17 !  
I have to get busy, just wanted to do a drive thru...


----------



## Jane's chickens

Okra planted. GD helped. DD cutting grass. Dh in Cl eveland til next weekend.


----------



## Akrnaf2

I he'd to harvest my 2 lemon trees on Friday,(  they have been loosing to much fruit ) got 30 kilos  of lemons which become this: almost 7 liters of organic fresh lemon juice in ice qube bags in my fridge!  So this summer we don't have to worry to fresh lemon juice!


----------



## AlleysChicks

Akrnaf2 said:


> View attachment 33759 I he'd to harvest my 2 lemon trees on Friday,(  they have been loosing to much fruit ) got 30 kilos  of lemons which become this: almost 7 liters of organic fresh lemon juice in ice qube bags in my fridge!  So this summer we don't have to worry to fresh lemon juice!



Very nice!


----------



## AlleysChicks

Been a busy day so far, and still more to go. Got the older chicks moved outside. Cleaned the brooders out again and split remaining chicks up by size. The ducks are on the pond and having a blast!  Cleaned the garage out (Spring cleaning). Swept the building out. And I sent dad to go get some 2x4s and lunch I need to find a safe place for my incubators since I've STILL not put them up  ya know in case some eggs accidentally appear in it.


----------



## granny hatchet

Would love to have a lemon tree. even a miniature in the house. I got the windows for it. 
Trying to mow. Its up to my belly button. I feel as if I am going to be coated in ticks.  half of the back done but it will need to be re-mowed as its mostly clogging up and pushing down.


----------



## pro_star

Hubs needs to mow. Yep I'm a horrible wife I take care of must everything else but I leave mowing and weed whipping to him. 

Granny, you know how I threatened to take a video of nugget singing the song of her people?

Turn up the volume. It happened. 






Brat is now grazing happily and silently in the dog run. Heaven forbid I be outside and ignoring her.


----------



## granny hatchet

pro_star said:


> Hubs needs to mow. Yep I'm a horrible wife I take care of must everything else but I leave mowing and weed whipping to him.
> 
> Granny, you know how I threatened to take a video of nugget singing the song of her people?
> 
> Turn up the volume. It happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brat is now grazing happily and silently in the dog run. Heaven forbid I be outside and ignoring her.


LOVE the nugget ! LOL Maybe not at 6 am though.  hahahaaa I have missed seeing her.


----------



## granny hatchet

Jane's chickens said:


> Okra planted. GD helped. DD cutting grass. Dh in Cl eveland til next weekend.


Hi Jane, Are you healed ?


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> Been a busy day so far, and still more to go. Got the older chicks moved outside. Cleaned the brooders out again and split remaining chicks up by size. The ducks are on the pond and having a blast!  Cleaned the garage out (Spring cleaning). Swept the building out. And I sent dad to go get some 2x4s and lunch I need to find a safe place for my incubators since I've STILL not put them up  ya know in case some eggs accidentally appear in it.


I want to send someone to go get something !  Ally, I put some pics on FB .   I really hate to keep people hanging but I am not putting them here.  I dont even care to learn how.


----------



## AlleysChicks

pro_star said:


> Hubs needs to mow. Yep I'm a horrible wife I take care of must everything else but I leave mowing and weed whipping to him.
> 
> Granny, you know how I threatened to take a video of nugget singing the song of her people?
> 
> Turn up the volume. It happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brat is now grazing happily and silently in the dog run. Heaven forbid I be outside and ignoring her.



Love nugget! Lorps and Berri like to sing the song of their people too but they need some lessons!



granny hatchet said:


> I want to send someone to go get something !  Ally, I put some pics on FB .   I really hate to keep people hanging but I am not putting them here.  I dont even care to learn how.



They are cute granny! I also added you on there  That hona has some thick legs! Your polish make me want one lol


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> Love nugget! Lorps and Berri like to sing the song of their people too but they need some lessons!
> 
> 
> 
> They are cute granny! I also added you on there  That hona has some thick legs! Your polish make me want one lol


Thank you, still not all of them. I didnt notice the honas legs. I hope it is a roo !


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> Thank you, still not all of them. I didnt notice the honas legs. I hope it is a roo !



To me they look thicker than the other chicks legs.  It'll be gorgeous either way! 

I used to not like honas, but they are growing on me!


----------



## granny hatchet

Seems like my bator was /is not the problem with all my failed hatches. Even though I got a good hatch in a different bator, Mine are not hatching well. That makes it my eggs. Lisa lost my polish at day 17 as well.


----------



## AlleysChicks

What are you feeding the hens? Maybe that's it.


----------



## AlleysChicks

Mine was getting feather fixer for awhile. They're on all flock stuff now.  Out of my eggs I got a 100% hatch for EHAL


----------



## granny hatchet

feeding them 20%? chick feeder for the last few months and cracked corn. Thats why I almost lost my tolbunt, no calcium. I have been feeding the others calcium but maybe not as much as they need. I dont keep it down, I just toss some in once in a while.  So now Im not sure what to feed them.  No wonder the jubilees were taking so long to lay.


----------



## Jane's chickens

I better, Granny. Still coughing but congestion is better.


----------



## granny hatchet

good to hear Jane. that was a bad one.


----------



## Jane's chickens

Musinex did more good than antibiotic for congestion.


----------



## granny hatchet

Jane's chickens said:


> Musinex did more good than antibiotic for congestion.[/QUOI have heard thats good stuff.   never tried it.                          TE]


----------



## granny hatchet

been here for a week already and still no info when they will be back up.


----------



## Sourland

granny hatchet said:


> been here for a week already and still no info when they will be back up.


----------



## granny hatchet

I know, its a bunch of bull hockey. 
Sour, I got 17 new chicks . LOL


----------



## Sourland

granny hatchet said:


> I know, its a bunch of bull hockey.
> Sour, I got 17 new chicks . LOL



Saw that, granny.  Congratulations.


----------



## granny hatchet

Sourland said:


> Saw that, granny.  Congratulations.


thank you, I am chicken poor now. LOL


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> feeding them 20%? chick feeder for the last few months and cracked corn. Thats why I almost lost my tolbunt, no calcium. I have been feeding the others calcium but maybe not as much as they need. I dont keep it down, I just toss some in once in a while.  So now Im not sure what to feed them.  No wonder the jubilees were taking so long to lay.



Get one of those cheap chick feeders from Rural king and fill it with oyster shell. I have one of the tiny ones in with 6 layers and I just refilled it today. It's lasted almost a month.  That way you wouldn't have to worry about tossing them some everyday. It'd make it easier on you. 

As far as feed I think mine is 18%?


----------



## granny hatchet

It would be nice to know when someone comments on here. refreshed a few times and never showed you posted.   How is this supposed to go ?


----------



## granny hatchet

big eggs are done, last 4 drown. Still have 3-4 serama eggs . one has internal.


----------



## granny hatchet

And NOW it says I have an alert.  BYC better do better then this.


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> big eggs are done, last 4 drown. Still have 3-4 serama eggs . one has internal.



 Hard to lose weight with big eggs.  The others hatch and no problems.



granny hatchet said:


> And NOW it says I have an alert.  BYC better do better then this.


I do not like BYH setup.  I can't use the emojis on my phone like on BYC. And even though I didn't select email notification, my inbox had many from BYH.


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> Hard to lose weight with big eggs.  The others hatch and no problems.
> 
> 
> I do not like BYH setup.  I can't use the emojis on my phone like on BYC. And even though I didn't select email notification, my inbox had many from BYH.


See, I dont ven know what that means. LOL Everything is so hard for me.


----------



## granny hatchet

poked myself in the head today trying to mow. LOL Its tender. Maybe it knocked some sense into me.  
Did Wishing say she was going somewhere today ? Tomorrow is her MIL I know that.


----------



## granny hatchet

also have a half inch sliver in the palm of my hand.  I sure hate to put a needle in Roberts hand .  Only got half of the back mowed. I guess thats how I will be spending mothers day. bouncing around on the tractor.


----------



## Sourland

granny hatchet said:


> And NOW it says I have an alert.  BYC better do better then this.



Was it your 1 week anniversary ?  You probably got trophy points.  Points are good here - not back home.  Don't ask how I know.


----------



## granny hatchet

Sourland said:


> Was it your 1 week anniversary ?  You probably got trophy points.  Points are good here - not back home.  Don't ask how I know.


it5 says I have an alert when someone posts.  Sometimes . Yes I also got the one week trophy, dont care.


----------



## Sourland

granny, I think we are in "Hotel California".  They will never let us go home.


----------



## granny hatchet

Sourland said:


> granny, I think we are in "Hotel California".  They will never let us go home.


FB is better and thats saying a lot


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> See, I dont ven know what that means. LOL Everything is so hard for me.


What emojis?



granny hatchet said:


> poked myself in the head today trying to mow. LOL Its tender. Maybe it knocked some sense into me.
> Did Wishing say she was going somewhere today ? Tomorrow is her MIL I know that.



Ouch! I'm always bumping into something lol not sure on wishing. 



granny hatchet said:


> also have a half inch sliver in the palm of my hand.  I sure hate to put a needle in Roberts hand .  Only got half of the back mowed. I guess thats how I will be spending mothers day. bouncing around on the tractor.



See you need goats lol



granny hatchet said:


> it5 says I have an alert when someone posts.  Sometimes . Yes I also got the one week trophy, dont care.



Unless we can cash the trophies in for something.


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> What emojis?
> 
> No, selecting email notification.......
> 
> Ouch! I'm always bumping into something lol not sure on wishing.
> 
> Its really hurting.
> 
> See you need goats lol
> 
> If I had fencing I would have those hair sheep.
> 
> Unless we can cash the trophies in for something.


Dont hold your breath ! LOL


----------



## AlleysChicks

I wanted to show you my SFH chick. It's in the front.


----------



## H2oratt

granny hatchet said:


> also have a half inch sliver in the palm of my hand.  I sure hate to put a needle in Roberts hand .  Only got half of the back mowed. I guess thats how I will be spending mothers day. bouncing around on the tractor.


----------



## campingshaws

I'm home! Stayed with mom exactly 24 hours. No fights. 

We went to a safari park with free-roaming animals. Then we went shopping! 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Edit: fun fact, only 10 photos at a time!


----------



## campingshaws




----------



## Akrnaf2

Sourland said:


> granny, I think we are in "Hotel California".  They will never let us go home.



Yes! But we HAVE to kill the beast


----------



## AlleysChicks

Love the pics camp! Looks like fun


----------



## granny hatchet

pretty Ally !
Camp, yaa on the no fighting .  Thats a lot of venison. LOL  beautiful pics as always.  What was that thing drinking ? Reminded me of a "here, hold my beer " moment. LOL


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> pretty Ally !
> Camp, yaa on the no fighting .  Thats a lot of venison. LOL  beautiful pics as always.  What was that thing drinking ? Reminded me of a "here, hold my beer " moment. LOL



 that's how they eat. Open up, pour food in.


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> that's how they eat. Open up, pour food in.


surely they can eat by themself. They would be extinct !


----------



## granny hatchet

Camp, is it the legs that have the chipmunk striping but in grey?


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> surely they can eat by themself. They would be extinct !



Right. I should've said that's how they eat the pellets from the tourists.


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> Right. I should've said that's how they eat the pellets from the tourists.


its pretty nice, I wouldnt mind a day trip like that.


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> Camp, is it the legs that have the chipmunk striping but in grey?



Yes, that's the isabel. They can also have lots of color saturation (very clear, pronounced stripes) or more dilution (very faint lines). 

I didn't see any feathered legs?


----------



## pro_star

Looks like fun camping  

Had a real country moment this am - wish I had a camera. Hubs let the girls out for total free range time when I was cleaning out the coop....and then he was wanting my help in planting the palm out front. Nugget of course takes advantage of me being distracted to hop in some planters (the other girls were content scratching around everywhere else) so...drag nugget out front and leave the rest of the girls out back. She's helping hubs dig the hole and stuff. Then when hubs and I are putting the palm in the ground....here's the mutt chilling off leash of course by the off-road vo...nugget hunting for bugs near her...and a neighbor drives by. Haha. Yep. We're class. 

Semi finished product


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> Yes, that's the isabel. They can also have lots of color saturation (very clear, pronounced stripes) or more dilution (very faint lines).
> 
> I didn't see any feathered legs?


who is supposed to have them ?


----------



## granny hatchet

Nice Star !


----------



## granny hatchet

I know Mavis does. I dont remember the others having any


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> its pretty nice, I wouldnt mind a day trip like that.




Weather was PERFECT. It was a nice day.


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> who is supposed to have them ?



Supposed to have feathered legs? Only Mavis. But I didn't see any feathered shanks in your pics.


----------



## granny hatchet

think I will mosey, almost midnight . Hope to get the yard mowed tomorrow. 
Little worried about Wishing..  Long day. My head is cut, had Robert look and he wont do splinter without tweezers.  If it was in the other hand I would already have it out and probably will have to anyway. I dont see that coming with tweezers. OK, enough whining. Hope ya'll have a good night.


----------



## granny hatchet

campingshaws said:


> Supposed to have feathered legs? Only Mavis. But I didn't see any feathered shanks in your pics.


he has them, not a lot but they are there. Just one Mavis, the other didnt make it.  He was the first hatched !


----------



## pro_star

Sleep well granny.  have you ever tried that what is it baking soda paste or something for splinters? Supposed to help get it out or something...course it could just be Pinterest lying. 

I also should do the sleepy thing. Did not get much last night. 
Night all!!


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> poked myself in the head today trying to mow. LOL Its tender. Maybe it knocked some sense into me.
> Did Wishing say she was going somewhere today ? Tomorrow is her MIL I know that.



Man, that mower sure does like beating on you!  Glad it didn't poke your eye out!  

I was on in the morning, but didn't make it back here until this evening.  Did a bunch of yard work this morning, waiting for a guy to come and take away our old wooden swing set play structure thingy...he ended up postponing until next weekend.  Wish he hadn't waited until noon to tell me, because I would have done my grocery shopping earlier.  Sis and I ended up going together, which always takes longer because we distract each other...   oh look at that! Didn't realize I hadn't talked to her in 2 weeks!  Then after I got home we were on the phone planning a trip she has to take for work.  SOooo, that was my exciting day.  And the dang jays got 2 eggs today.  dang jays.  

Yes, tomorrow is a trip up to MILs.  

Happy Mother's Day to all!


----------



## LocoYokel

Granny? I joined BYC because I had a question about my hens egg deformities but I never posted due to... getting too sidetracked to figure out where I should I post! ( I was BYH to begin with, sorry but the previous format at BYC confused me.)
While y'all are roosting here is there any threads started for such things?  I sure could use some collective wisdom!


----------



## DANNACHIC

Happy Mother's Day everyone !!!!!


----------



## WVduckchick

LocoYokel said:


> Granny? I joined BYC because I had a question about my hens egg deformities but I never posted due to... getting too sidetracked to figure out where I should I post! ( I was BYH to begin with, sorry but the previous format at BYC confused me.)
> While y'all are roosting here is there any threads started for such things?  I sure could use some collective wisdom!



post a question in the "chickens - byc conversion" section. 

------
Happy Mothers day to all of you!!


----------



## Akrnaf2

I want the 100...


----------



## Akrnaf2

Trophy!


----------



## Sourland

Akrnaf2 said:


> I want the 100...





Akrnaf2 said:


> Trophy!



Build your messages, and it will come.


----------



## AlleysChicks

Well my younger bantam group will be 4 weeks tomorrow. And all but MAYBE 2 are boys. Pink combs everywhere  So much for having a mini flock of bantam.


----------



## H2oratt

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## pro_star

Boo hiss alley!!!


----------



## granny hatchet

LocoYokel said:


> Granny? I joined BYC because I had a question about my hens egg deformities but I never posted due to... getting too sidetracked to figure out where I should I post! ( I was BYH to begin with, sorry but the previous format at BYC confused me.)
> While y'all are roosting here is there any threads started for such things?  I sure could use some collective wisdom!


Im sure there are, there is a search bar at the top and you would type egg deformities. It will bring up all the threads on it . I would guess its a calcium thing , too much or not enough. Offer calcium free choice in a small dish and they will take care of that themselves.  Some hens just have a blip in their system  but (guessing) its diet related.


----------



## granny hatchet

wishing4wings said:


> Man, that mower sure does like beating on you!  Glad it didn't poke your eye out!
> 
> I was on in the morning, but didn't make it back here until this evening.  Did a bunch of yard work this morning, waiting for a guy to come and take away our old wooden swing set play structure thingy...he ended up postponing until next weekend.  Wish he hadn't waited until noon to tell me, because I would have done my grocery shopping earlier.  Sis and I ended up going together, which always takes longer because we distract each other...   oh look at that! Didn't realize I hadn't talked to her in 2 weeks!  Then after I got home we were on the phone planning a trip she has to take for work.  SOooo, that was my exciting day.  And the dang jays got 2 eggs today.  dang jays.
> 
> Yes, tomorrow is a trip up to MILs.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all!


Sorry Wishing, Its not that I dont remember the convos, I dont remember the times.  Stop worrying me !


----------



## granny hatchet

Akrnaf2 said:


> I want the 100...


You can have mine, I dont want them.


----------



## Sourland

granny, how's your hand ?


----------



## granny hatchet

pro_star said:


> Boo hiss alley!!!


took me 5 min. to figure out why you were booing Ally. LOL Need more coffee.


----------



## granny hatchet

Sourland said:


> granny, how's your hand ?


It is still swollen. !!


----------



## Sourland

granny hatchet said:


> It is still swollen. !!



Cute !


----------



## granny hatchet

Sourland said:


> Cute !


its just a little skin, it will heal. LOL But the fact I beat you will last a lifetime ! bahahahaaa


----------



## granny hatchet

serama hatched last night, DH keeps looking for it in the bator. Its too small for him to find. hahaa


----------



## pro_star

granny hatchet said:


> took me 5 min. to figure out why you were booing Ally. LOL Need more coffee.


Yeah I need to roll out of bed and get on that train myself. 

I confess. Part of me wants a banty roo. The other part thinks I'd end up with a banty roo who thinks he's the tough poop and end up in freezer camp.


----------



## granny hatchet

pro_star said:


> Yeah I need to roll out of bed and get on that train myself.
> 
> I confess. Part of me wants a banty roo. The other part thinks I'd end up with a banty roo who thinks he's the tough poop and end up in freezer camp.


Some of them dont have enough meat on them to make freezer camp worthwhile.


----------



## chicken4prez

Happy Mothers Day, everyone!


----------



## granny hatchet

Thinking about Mothers day this am and feeling a bit down.  Heres the thing, Its not the kids that make  mothers day. It the husbands . Who knows what Im talking about ? They are the ones that took the kids to get the flowers, ect.. They are the ones that drove you out to eat.. pushed, reminded the kids,....  My mom is gone and my kids dont care but first thing out of Toms mouth this morning, Happy Mothers day.  They deserve a round of applause .


----------



## granny hatchet

Happy Mothers day to all of you


----------



## AlleysChicks

pro_star said:


> Boo hiss alley!!!



I think the little chipmunk one and a Buff cochin are females. The rest have pink combs. That'd leave me with 3 females out of 9 bantams


----------



## granny hatchet

no updates from Nifty in 24 hrs.


----------



## Kiki

Happy Mother's Day to all the ladies with human kids, furry and feathered ones too!


----------



## chicken4prez

granny hatchet said:


> no updates from Nifty in 24 hrs.


I noticed that... must be especially busy today or something else.


----------



## granny hatchet

Ally, Seen Roberts Female cat scooting on the carpet this am. GROSS .never seen that before ?


----------



## granny hatchet

chicken4prez said:


> I noticed that... must be especially busy today or something else.


Probably wore out.


----------



## chicken4prez

granny hatchet said:


> Probably wore out.


Possibly. BYC is massive.


----------



## AlleysChicks

pro_star said:


> Yeah I need to roll out of bed and get on that train myself.
> 
> I confess. Part of me wants a banty roo. The other part thinks I'd end up with a banty roo who thinks he's the tough poop and end up in freezer camp.



I have 6 to choose from!  Come get 1 or 5


----------



## granny hatchet

I sure dread getting on that tractor this day. still very sore. Didnt get the splinter out.


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> I have 6 to choose from!  Come get 1 or 5


hahahaa, at least you have 6 to chose from !


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> Ally, Seen Roberts Female cat scooting on the carpet this am. GROSS .never seen that before ?



Her butt itches lol could be glands or worms. 

Btw I found a kitten in a flower pot last night on the porch. I'll mail it to you


----------



## Sourland

chicken4prez said:


> I noticed that... must be especially busy today or something else.




Rumor is it's gonna take another 2 weeks.


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> I sure dread getting on that tractor this day. still very sore. Didnt get the splinter out.


Where's your kids when you need them lol 

Try the baking soda thing. You don't want to leave it in there to get infected. 



granny hatchet said:


> hahahaa, at least you have 6 to chose from !


I like Mr. Fluffy feet and Petree but they have been fighting. Petree is tiny but mighty!


----------



## AlleysChicks

Sourland said:


> Rumor is it's gonna take another 2 weeks.



Don't you be joking! I can't handle 2 more weeks!


----------



## AlleysChicks

They better not try 21 "incubation" days.


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> Her butt itches lol could be glands or worms.
> 
> Btw I found a kitten in a flower pot last night on the porch. I'll mail it to you


they dont go outside they cant get worms right? same problem as shadow I bet.


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> they dont go outside they cant get worms right? same problem as shadow I bet.




No. You can bring them in on your shoes. Also fleas carry tapeworm.


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> No. You can bring them in on your shoes. Also fleas carry tapeworm.


  Thank you Ally, didnt know that. I have never wormed Shadow.  I dont treat for fleas because they never had them.


----------



## granny hatchet

Sour, where did you hear that ?


----------



## granny hatchet

I need to get busy TTYL


----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> Thank you Ally, didnt know that. I have never wormed Shadow.  I dont treat for fleas because they never had them.



Welcome. All it takes is 1 flea or stepping in poop outside and bringing them in.  My little inside dogs were treated once because of 2 bottle kittens that my parents brought in. They couldn't see the fleas on them.


----------



## Dozclan12




----------



## Jane's chickens

Nothing  better than the feel of a grandchild's hand in mine. Happy mother's day everyone. Made blueberry waffles with flaxseed flour for brunch. Ate them with peanut butter.


----------



## Jane's chickens

Hope everyone is spending the day with kids, gkids, & mother. 5 days since  conversion began.


----------



## H2oratt

We had an awesome party yesterday, today church and relaxing.


----------



## pro_star

We're looking at another truck. 

Sigh. I'll start with my cackle order soon I think lol. Just need to build a coop for little bitties. 

He's been warned. No more. 

I gave my mom a call yesterday. She and my sis did a run up in Ottawa today for breast cancer research. They named their team hakuna my tatas. 

The mil...well. That's a rant for another day. So its just been a day with the chickens. Granny I have another video of sparkles singing the song of her people but I'll upload it when I'm home again.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Howdy prostar, Banty here. Looks like the sens are doing well in the playoffs, congrats!


----------



## pro_star

I know, right?!? I hope they keep it up. The cup needs to come home to Canada!!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

pro_star said:


> I know, right?!? I hope they keep it up. The cup needs to come home to Canada!!!


I would have been happier if it came home via the Canadiens, but if the sens win I won't be too sad, since the habs are out.


----------



## granny hatchet

Done on the tractor ! still need to take care of the chickens and that job keeps growing ! 
Love the pics. star.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Too hot here to do anything....... I need an ice bath so I can get enough energy to get up and go to bed...


----------



## granny hatchet

Duluthralphie said:


> Too hot here to do anything....... I need an ice bath so I can get enough energy to get up and go to bed...


Pretty warm here too but it was up to my belly button. I am surprised it came down as well as it did.


----------



## Duluthralphie

granny hatchet said:


> Pretty warm here too but it was up to my belly button. I am surprised it came down as well as it did.




I might need a week or two to figure this one out..Too hot here to be my normal quick sharp witted self..


----------



## granny hatchet

Star, showed your stairs to Tom  He says they will last 50 yrs. LOL


----------



## granny hatchet

Duluthralphie said:


> I might need a week or two to figure this one out..Too hot here to be my normal quick sharp witted self..


Dont you have air cond. ?


----------



## granny hatchet

Late in the day but guess I better go do the chickens . LOL 81 right now @7pm.


----------



## Jane's chickens

Critters all fed. Late finishing because i haven t felt well today. Didn't  make it to church. Went out to leave & the truck wouldn't crank. I ve had it on the charger all afternoon & it cranks now. Dh had told me the battery was weak.


----------



## pro_star

granny hatchet said:


> Star, showed your stairs to Tom  He says they will last 50 yrs. LOL


Wait my stairs??


----------



## Kiki

pro_star said:


> Wait my stairs??


the stairs in your coop maybe?


----------



## Kiki

Jane's chickens said:


> Critters all fed. Late finishing because i haven t felt well today. Didn't  make it to church. Went out to leave & the truck wouldn't crank. I ve had it on the charger all afternoon & it cranks now. Dh had told me the battery was weak.


battery is an easy fix....cheaper then some other problems that could happen....right?

i hope you start feeling better soon.
Are you having allergy related crud?


----------



## Kiki

just in:

We hit some big snags, but we're pushing ahead.

Articles should be cleaned up and fixed by tomorrow.
Product reviews / ratings should also be fixed by tomorrow
Galleries / Albums are a nightmare. We have all the data, but importing it is taking forever, so that might need to wait a bit before we can make those live.
So, if all goes well, y'all can get access to the new site sometime tomorrow!


----------



## Jane's chickens

Yes, battery problems can be fixed Wednesday when i get paid ss. Allergies are the root of my sinus problems. Hedges are blooming.


----------



## Jane's chickens

Yeah tomorrow we get back to normal(not).


----------



## pro_star

Abby normal!!!

Oh yeah. I wasn't thinking of the coop stairs. Derp!!!


----------



## campingshaws




----------



## campingshaws

My pretty mama and me.


----------



## Jane's chickens

You re pretty like your mother, camping.


----------



## pro_star

Dawwww


----------



## granny hatchet

Thanks Kiki 
chickens fed and watered, shower done, another tick on my leg. 
I am about tired.Jane, Batterys are $100.00 now. Sticker shock.


----------



## granny hatchet

Camp, is it hard to bring that one chic pic over ?


----------



## granny hatchet

sigh.. I hear another serama in the bator.


----------



## campingshaws

granny hatchet said:


> Camp, is it hard to bring that one chic pic over ?



Which one? I can bring them all if you want.


----------



## Jane's chickens

That s what dh said. $70-100 for battery.


----------



## Jane's chickens

I hope to get my silkies chicks into the grow out pen to.orrow.


----------



## AlleysChicks

My brother just sent me this.


----------



## granny hatchet

just the ee/sfh. I honestly dont want to leave any pictures here. Rather wait til I can post on BYC but thats my fav. colored one.  Kinda want to show off. LOL


----------



## granny hatchet

you remember me talking about Roberts cat this am. ? She went and peed in the floor not 15 min. after that.  Started scratching on the wall like she was covering it up.


----------



## granny hatchet

Jane's chickens said:


> I hope to get my silkies chicks into the grow out pen to.orrow.


I posted a pic. on FB of all the new chicks and less then 24 hrs. the broody pen is filthy so I took it back down. LOL


----------



## Spookwriter

Some many years ago, I worked at a car dealership. People would test drive a car....battery and spares were the most swiped items.


----------



## campingshaws




----------



## AlleysChicks

granny hatchet said:


> you remember me talking about Roberts cat this am. ? She went and peed in the floor not 15 min. after that.  Started scratching on the wall like she was covering it up.



UTI? Has she been squatting a lot?


----------



## AlleysChicks

campingshaws said:


> View attachment 34196



I like it better than mine at hatch! Nice looking chick!


----------



## granny hatchet

Isnt it a doll !!!  Its those tolbunt colors, Me likey . LOL 
Thanks Camping, they are all really nice looking chicks,, this is just a  tease.


----------



## granny hatchet

AlleysChicks said:


> UTI? Has she been squatting a lot?


I havent noticed, I think she just has bad habits.  they share a box.


----------



## granny hatchet

Spookwriter said:


> Some many years ago, I worked at a car dealership. People would test drive a car....battery and spares were the most swiped items.


How can you swipe a battery driving the car ?


----------



## Jane's chickens

Gorgeous chick, Granny.


----------



## granny hatchet

Wishing, How is MIL ? That sounds like a stupid question. How are her spirits ?


----------



## granny hatchet

Jane's chickens said:


> Gorgeous chick, Granny.


 Thank you. Did I tell you its my eggs the reason for my bad hatches  ?


----------



## Flock Master64

GRANNYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## granny hatchet

I wish you all could see my bed. I dont know where I am gonna sleep tonight.  hahaa 
LOTS of laundry today.  All my towels on top of my clothes. I threw my rug and blankets away the cat was on but I sure cant throw all my towels away.  I had them rolled in a wicker basket on the floor and cat missed the litter box and it soaked it p. I dont know if I will be able to clean the basket or just put the towels in the closet. I have too many pets I cant afford.  No way I could pick one to rehome. they are my pack.


----------



## granny hatchet

Flock Master64 said:


> GRANNYYYYYYYYYYY


Jacob ?


----------



## Flock Master64

Yeah, its me Jacob


----------



## granny hatchet

Flock Master64 said:


> Yeah, its me Jacob


Well hello ! what took you so long ?  We might get to go home tomorrow .


----------



## Flock Master64

i've been busy. I got a job so i wasn't on here that much. How are you?! 

YESSS!


----------



## Kiki

i like that name!  it's the middle name of my youngest


----------



## granny hatchet

Flock Master64 said:


> i've been busy. I got a job so i wasn't on here that much. How are you?!
> 
> YESSS!


Ajob !! wow , be careful there, next thing you know you will be grown up. LOL  
I am tired but feel ok. Mowed about 2 acres today. Been bounced all over the place. LOL


----------



## granny hatchet

Kiki said:


> i like that name!  it's the middle name of my youngest


Jacob ?  I love Jacob.


----------



## granny hatchet

OMG, Steve Martin just came to mind. Writing home to his parents about his Job.


----------



## Kiki

yes Jacob is my baby's middle name.


----------



## Flock Master64

yep! 

you should sleep in tomorrow


granny hatchet said:


> Ajob !! wow , be careful there, next thing you know you will be grown up. LOL
> I am tired but feel ok. Mowed about 2 acres today. Been bounced all over the pl


----------



## Flock Master64

Kiki said:


> yes Jacob is my baby's middle name.






i want a baby


----------



## granny hatchet

Flock Master64 said:


> i want a baby


Your on the wrong thread for that !


----------



## Flock Master64

Whats the right thread?


----------



## Flock Master64

granny hatchet said:


> Your on the wrong thread for that !



I Forgot! Happy Mothers day you mom you


----------



## granny hatchet

Flock Master64 said:


> I Forgot! Happy Mothers day you mom you


Thank you  Neither one of my kids wished me happy mothers  day. 

I dont know the right thread. Usually can meet girls at church, school, roller skating ?  I know school is out for you.


----------



## Flock Master64

You're welcome  

I'm sorry 

hmmm ok


----------



## granny hatchet

I got the splinter out ! after tweezers and push pin I get it with my fingernails. LOL


----------



## Flock Master64

Splinter from what ?


----------



## granny hatchet

Flock Master64 said:


> You're welcome
> 
> I'm sorry
> 
> hmmm ok


No big deal, if you dont expect anything then you cant be disappointed.


----------



## granny hatchet

Flock Master64 said:


> Splinter from what ?


looked like it might of been a blackberry thorn.


----------



## Flock Master64

granny hatchet said:


> No big deal, if you dont expect anything then you cant be disappointed.



Thats really sad


----------



## Flock Master64

granny hatchet said:


> looked like it might of been a blackberry thorn.



Did you pick blackberries?


----------



## granny hatchet

I am off to bed, will have to put my clothes in the hamper cause they aint getting folded tonight. 
Sleep well all.


----------



## Flock Master64

Sweet Dreams Granny


----------



## granny hatchet

Flock Master64 said:


> Did you pick blackberries?


No but I fought them to mow. .


----------



## Flock Master64

haha


----------



## H2oratt

Bed? It's only 8:40 here


----------



## Flock Master64

its 11:40 here


----------



## H2oratt

Ok go to bed. Hey we're are working? Are you enjoying your job?


----------



## wishing4wings

granny hatchet said:


> Wishing, How is MIL ? That sounds like a stupid question. How are her spirits ?



I saw you were on here when I got on and tried so hard to catch up.  Fell asleep instead. Last night, Belle woke me up at 1 am crying to go out...  had an upset stomach.  Then I couldn't get back to sleep so watched a movie...  Miracles From Heaven.  Made me cry buckets and kept me up even longer.  Up early to take care of animals and cut up some watermelon, a pineapple, onion, and some jicama for lunch...  hubs washed strawberries and blueberries and cut up cucumbers. Then a shower, and gone the rest of the day.  Tired headache kicked in soon as we got home tonight.  #2 drove most of the way up and back...  on the freeway!   Only his second time driving since he got his permit too! He did fine, but hubs let him drive way faster than I liked, so that added to my headache, I'm sure.   Sorry I missed you.    One tired mommy here.

MIL was up and around for most of the time we were there, about 4 hours.  I think it was too much for her. She is very weak and frail and tires so quickly. Doesn't say much, but she was happy to see everyone. I don't know how much longer she will last and am hoping and praying she passes peacefully in her sleep.  Today, she gave me some extra watch band links in a little plastic bag and told me to keep them.  She still wears the watch every day and said I should have it when she doesn't wear it any more.     (my wrists are bigger so she knows I will need them) 

Hope you didn't get too thrashed by your mower. Congrats on all the chicks.  You are right about the dads being the force behind Mother's day. That's how it is here.  I don't think it would even be on the boys' radar if it weren't for hubs. He's a great example and hope they take after him.


----------



## H2oratt

Ah wishing. Such a bittersweet time. How sweet she wants you to have her watch. How special. Whenever I wear one of moms things I am reminded of her. I think about her a lot but I love wearing something of hers.  Hope you get some good sleep tonight.


----------



## wishing4wings

Thanks h2o.  It's a tough time.


----------



## pro_star

All the hugs wishing. All the hugs. 

Got another one of the nugget for Granny..

Whoever said speckled sussexes are a quiet breed is a liar. 






She was all sorts of contrary when I took this!


----------



## wishing4wings

Thanks Pro.  I have a Welsummer that sounds just like Sparkles, although not nearly as friendly.  Who needs a rooster with hens like that?


----------



## granny hatchet

Mornings all, Sparkels is a hoot ! Cool you taught her "step up".http://209.222.104.187/


----------



## granny hatchet

BYC Peeps,    http://209.222.104.187/     

Lets blow this joint !!


----------



## Sourland

Let's go, granny -------------------


----------



## Kiki

BYE!
Im outta here.


----------



## campingshaws

Cinder lost a little. The RIR I bought. Looks like a goat squished it.


----------



## pro_star

Oh no camping


----------



## Kiki




----------



## Dozclan12

So Granny,  I think you have survived longer than 3 days now..from BYC.  Looks like you have had plenty of help from others on here to get you through the wait!


----------



## granny hatchet

Dozclan12 said:


> So Granny,  I think you have survived longer than 3 days now..from BYC.  Looks like you have had plenty of help from others on here to get you through the wait!


Come visit me on grannys gone and done it again.


----------



## misfitmorgan

To bad some of you guys didnt stick around, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Dozclan12

Hi, just got on my computer .. checking my mail..and there you were..I guess I can still get alerts in there.  Is it really that slow in here?    I liked being here.  Checked in on a few things..different animals.....goats are a hoot!   I love my chickens that I can have though...here's what's up for now..a few photos for fun.  I love the silkies and bantam cochins for the summer.  I place them for the winter though, don't have the appropriate housing for them.  :/  




Hatched some Nn's this spring.  They are getting pretty.  I have them on my phone.  Need to download them to my puter.     Nn's..very sturdy great laying bird!   




My funny photo of the day...I knew these two would probably want to nest together, they are always together in the yard, but really?  

 
I was there in time to hear the .. clunk, up against the back nest box door..didn't break though.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Haha not THAT slow i just liked the faster pace of things.

We hatched a bunch of NN x Americana last year still have a hen and rooster left. I owned a few silkies but wow are they easy for predators to get. We had well over 120 poultry until last summer. I just like talking about my other livestock beter i guess, or maybe i find them more exciting now. I just to like chickens a lot though, i still want the pretty ones.

I think i just got burned out on them, we were getting and selling 22 dozen a week and i had to wash them all by hand. i grew to hate it.


----------



## Dozclan12

I don't get that many eggs!~!     Live in a neighborhood...you know..that Back Yard Chicken thing.  ...  BYC!       I wish I lived on a farm.  I'm an old lady now, won't be happening for me now, so, I at least get to have my chickens.  They make me happy.


----------



## misfitmorgan

We started out backyarding it too! But we did always wanna farm so we are trying to make that happen.

Chickens did make me happy too and rabbits. When we got our first muscovies i was soooo excited!


----------



## misfitmorgan

This was some of our poultry and eggs


----------



## Sourland

Go visit the 'granny lady' over at BYC - tell her that Sour sent ya.


----------



## Sourland

Good morning herders.  Granny had a heart attack and stent replacement 2 days ago.  Her prognosis is good if she will behave.  That might be a problem with granny.


----------



## greybeard

Hoping for a fast recovery. Stent replacement is mostly routine nowadays. My brother and brother-in-law have both had it done with no problems. 
It's not like open heart surgery (bypass) where you have weeks of healing and then cardio rehab. btdt.


----------



## misfitmorgan

thank you for letting us know.


----------

